# Let me introduce you to my leetle friends...



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

These little ones are staying with me to get healthy enough to move on to other foster homes. Their "big" sister Sophia is already in Buffalo. She was the Hoss of the crew!

This is Rosa. She is a sweet little lamb of a puppy. 









With a cute smile and a playful old soul. 









Rocco is not quite as lamb-like. Unless the lamb is part Tasmanian Devil, which I am pretty sure doesn't happen. Who me?









Yeah, you. 









Great toy!









What could be more fun than a barrel full of puppies?









He's about 11# now and she's coming up on 9#. They were lucky enough to be pulled with Maggie (Mega-E







needs prayers) and Lance (needs a new name







) from Calhoun, GA by BDBH. They were not well puppies! Zoiks! But are getting better each day. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## aubie

They are ADORALICIOUS!!! I love Rosa!!!!


----------



## Sue F

Oh no, Danni now loves two more puppies! LOL


----------



## weber1b

OMG they are cute. I love the coloring.


----------



## ariannasmom

Very cute!!


----------



## ncgsdmom

Absolutely beautiful little puppers!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I have to say, they are totally cute. Rosa is a snuggler. Rocco is very inquisitive. Both are so smart, as is their sister Sophia. The two with me now learned sit in 10 minutes with the clicker. Now they see that clicker, or hear any click noise and they are ready to learn (and I have no idea what to do)!

This is Sophia-perfect little mini version of a GSD puppy:









(I am not sure if they are GSD or what they are...mom was a GSD-but was not available







)


----------



## BJDimock

OMG! Its been sooo long since I had one that small! They are so cute!


----------



## DSudd

Jean they are so precious....so sweet


----------



## DancingCavy

Wow they are CUTIES!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD

> Originally Posted By: aubieThey are ADORALICIOUS!!! I love Rosa!!!!


Same here!


----------



## BowWowMeow

I really like that Rosa!







How old are they Jean? Are they interacting with anyone yet? Mario? 

Rafi would love them!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I don't know how old they are! They were in such poor condition when they got here from GA that no one could tell at the vet office. They are like the poster puppies for deworming. So I have no idea. They are about three weeks older...that's all I know! But so little. That's what is confusing-they said they could be that little b/c they are mixed with something (Melinda called them Shepherdanians) small, or because they were so malnourished and sickly. 

Rosa is doing okay in short meetings with some of my dogs-she is polite and sweet. She tried to nurse from Ilsa and Ilsa was very nice about it (phew-she loves puppies). Rocco is a wild thing when he meets them and just wants to jump on them-they both do a thing like that with people where they jump up like a little kid putting their arms up to be picked up-I am not sure what he is doing with the dogs. So they are not so keen on Rocco in their limited meetings with him (I am still worried about the giardia and coccidia spores or whatever they are on the puppies). 

Mario thinks they are animatronic toys and is not yet trustworthy to be with them without me right next to him. To be fair, they do seem like animated squeaky toys. 

Bella hates them. She dislikes puppies-not in an active, aggressive way, but in that way that maybe large groups of children can make some people agitated or nervous. 

The rest are trying to figure it out!

ETA-they are kind of normal-so that could be it, and I bet they would have fun with Rafi!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Chama has a 32 second tolerance for puppies and that is only if they are polite. If they are rude then she has a -32 second tolerance and they will be getting the business!









Do they have a play pen in the house? I can't believe that Isla didn't kill Rosa when she tried to nurse!







Chama was only 5 weeks when I got her and she nursed Massie's elbow for a couple of weeks.









That's weird that they can't tell by their teeth how old they are. Do they have big feet? They look really teeny. Rio, my foster pup who had PRAA and had open heart surgery at 8 weeks old was teeny when I got him. He looked like a 4 week old gsd puppy. He did catch up though and is now an 80 pound adult. 

When they are healthier maybe we can meet up. Rafi allows puppies to climb on him and will even let them touch his favorite ball!


----------



## rgrim84

OMG - There so cute, its sickening!


----------



## GSDinOly

OMG that last pic is postcard perfect....they are the cutest two EVER!!!


----------



## kelso

oh wow, what sweet babies!! such cute pics.














Love the mini harness on Sophia

sounds like you have been busy Jean!! Thanks for nursing these kids back to health.. keep us updated... please


----------



## CarLooSHoo

Look at those faces! The last pic you can't help but smile.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I'll try to get puppy feet pictures! 

I like Chama's style. I think that's what Rocco needs-but he is so oblivious right now my dogs are having trouble with him. 

They do have a playpen indoors-they have what was Nina's indoor kennel to play in, then the deck outside (screened at the bottom so they can't jump off-Rocco), and an x-pen, but that's getting small. I try leashing them and letting them run in the yard, but then they just want me to pick them up. I think I need to bring a dog out with me for those sessions!

They have little needle teeth. 

They are VERY small. Like cat sized.









They would swarm Rafi like bees-when both are jumping and biting, it feels like way more than 2 puppies!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*More leetle friends...*



> Originally Posted By: rgrim84OMG - There so cute, its sickening!












As requested-teeth!


















Paws!
Only in motion-









The little lady-









And height-I will measure this baby gate to see how tall he is next to it. Rosa is smaller, as you can tell from their bathtub picture.


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Jean they are too freaking cute! OMG!


----------



## Elmo's Mom

*Re: More leetle friends...*

More puppy picture please! These two little ones are so darn cute! 

You are so awesome for nursing them to better health.


----------



## aubie

*Re: More leetle friends...*

I don't know what they are, but I want one! The pic of Rosa and her little feet crossed is just AWWWWWW!!!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Based on teeth, ears, alterness and mobility, I'd go for around 9-10 weeks, but you're right, the size is throwing everyone off. I know of a breeder who had 2 totally normal sized GSDs and one that looked 3 weeks younger than the other two when born. They both left for homes around 8 weeks and were the typical 13-15 pounds. The one that remains, she's keeping (it's come back totally healthy from ALL health checks and bloodwork) is 11 1/2 weeks and 13 pounds, I think. She's just starting to be able to put her front paws on the baby gate to look over.

Regardless, they are too cute to be legal. You have got to make a greeting card out the puppies in the pail picture!!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: More leetle friends...*

They are so adorable! Look at those ears... I think I just died from the cuteness.


----------



## lucymom

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Rosa is going to be somebody's heart dog--she has that look in her eyes. Rocco is going to be somebody's comic relief.

BDBH takes on some great dogs, they offered help to a local breeder with mega-e pups, but the breeder found adopters. Best to Maggie and Lance as well. What a group of found treasure.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Jean, it sounds like Rocco is the canine version of our cat, Neely, the torbie.







The two of them together would be like the movie, Problem Child. Do you remember that one?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*MORE More leetle friends...*

Jen-thanks for that information-so helpful. That makes sense to me. I am thinking of moving the bucket to a nicer location with a better background and tossing them in-though Rocco today jumped out like a big boy. Yes, SRM, he is channeling Neely...and it's scary! 

Rosa is absolutely the heart dog type. She really is. She will sit on my lap and let me brush her and I feel her little tail wagging. I am totally wrapped around her little paw. 

I taught (or they learned) to go through a cat tunnel yesterday. Rocco immediately tried to jump over it (and then cried because he rolled on his head) but then went right through following the treats, and then totally learned the word tunnel and would go through over and over. Rosa watched for a while, would move toward it then sit. Then she went through-I was suprised-but she wanted to do it! 

Today Rocco taught himself how to do the touch command-he did it once, I named it and he repeated it over and over. WTH? And Rosa snuggled.









Here are some old pictures of them (old! ha!): 

The three together:









First day after transport-so tired and sick:









I don't have any ear hair. I look like a lamb:


















A couple of days later:









She's more energetic now-you can see how tired she was:









Darker then?









Thanks for looking and for all the fun comments!


----------



## pupresq

*Re: MORE More leetle friends...*

I really think they are the cutest things ever. Quite ridiculously cute in fact! Rosa with her sweet little sister expression and Rocco with his roman shade ears - I love them all!









Based on the stage of eye color change in their first pics, I'd guess they were 7-8 weeks when you pulled them, making them 10-11 weeks old now. But that's just my guess.


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: MORE More leetle friends...*

Man they are cute!


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: MORE More leetle friends...*

how freaking cute


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: MORE More leetle friends...*

I agree on the disgustingly cute consensus and also on the probable age. And if that really is their age then they will be good sized adults!


----------



## geokon_2000

*Re: MORE More leetle friends...*

Awww, what cuties. I love the little blue girl! She's so precious.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*EVEN MORE More leetle friends...*

Funny-I just can't see them as adults! They are so bitty right now. Especially Rosa!

They got a new toy!









What do you mean they? 









<sigh>









Maybe I'll try to make friends with the dog that looks like she could be our mom, but doesn't act like it. (you can see Bella's ears a little)









This is for all my fans!









She has the toy. She has fans. And I have a plastic cup. Jeesh. 









Please! Just let us in! 








(Mariele is not high-she just looks it) 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: EVEN MORE More leetle friends...*

Somehow I see a l/c sable foster failure.......


----------



## song032005

OMG!!!!!! so adorable and cuddley!!!!!!
i love the sweet eyes on rocco, great shot!!!!!!


----------



## AniasGSDs

They are the cutest!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Alright, stop it with the pictures already!







They are so cute I can't stand it.









I'm not even letting Rafi look at the picture because I know he'll want one. Good thing Cleo and Chama -- the puppy hating duo -- are here so that I can exercise self-restraint!


----------



## JenM66




----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANShe has the toy. She has fans. And I have a plastic cup. Jeesh.


Rocco - you have fans too!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Again with the leetle friends? Yes!*










Think Rocco is a coatie? I think his one ear has been broken by his sisters.







I wonder how dark he'll be. 

I am so glad he has fans. It is harder to get pictures of him. Rosa poses for me-she is that little girl who gets to be line leader in kindergarten-maybe with a touch of Nellie Olsen, but just enough to give her some spice. 

When they go out (still trying to keep their spores away from my dogs, and Ilsa's snot away from the puppies) on the deck, I rinse them off first so they stay cool-in case you wonder why they look wet! 

Rosa doing her stuffed toy impression:









Does this white background make my butt look big?








(anyone want to re-do my deck?)

Eyeing up Rocco-









Using a pseudo wobble board-









Hellllooooooo!









Hellooooooo!









Now upside down!









Rocco through the cat tunnel-looking for treats:









Rosa too!









Thanks for looking. They are getting bigger!


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Again with the leetle friends? Yes!*

hee hee hee! So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh Rosa!







With your precious bright shining line leader smile! And Rocco with your mischievious adorableness!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Again with the leetle friends? Yes!*

Yup, like we discussed before, I really do think Rocco is a coated. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the upside down picture. What do I get if I redo your deck?!! ROCCO?!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Again with the leetle friends? Yes!*

No! No more leetle friends!!!!









Jen - yes, you should have Rocco!


----------



## Kurys Mom

*Re: Again with the leetle friends? Yes!*

They have got to be the cutest things I have ever seen in a really longtime.









If I fostered them they would all be foster failures like right this minute.

What some little treasures they all are.









OM and my address is...........


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Again with the leetle friends? Yes!*

Adorable - add me to Rocco's fan club. I like Tasmanian devil types - my little taz just got over being neutered. He's back and yes I had him in a headlock earlier so I could sweep under the table with one hand.


----------



## Legend14

*Re: Again with the leetle friends? Yes!*

Rocco fan here... send me your address so I can mail Rocco a toy of his own to play with. LOL


----------



## JerzeyGSD

*Re: Again with the leetle friends? Yes!*

I love them! I want them! Rosa, Rocco, both! Ahhh.


----------



## aubie

*Re: Again with the leetle friends? Yes!*

You do know that you HAVE to keep them so we can find out what darling beauties they turn into, right?


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Again with the leetle friends? Yes!*

Rosa, I want Rosa. Rafi told me to type that.









No more pictures--this is causing pain to so many people...


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Again with the leetle friends? Yes!*

Um, Jean?!!! It's been 2 days....more pictures please!!!!!







DO NOT listen to Ruth. I need more pictures


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Again with the leetle friends? Yes!*

They are simply precious. I'm a Rocco fan since I'm a sucker for sables.









More pictures!


----------



## KristinEnn

*Re: Again with the leetle friends? Yes!*

Man they are adorable.. and that Rocco!! love him!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Return of the leetle friends!*








Sneaking them in here...

I am not sure if I can trade Rocco for a deck re-do, but that is tempting! 

It's been raining and ucky. But got a little nicer tonight. 

The siblings playing-she gives him the business!









Look everyone, my ears are going up! Sort of! Sometimes! 









I just love her eyes.

















Even like this!









Heyyyyyy....laaaaadies....there's enough of me to go around...









Ya got that camera thing again? 









*#[email protected]& Papparazzi! 









Thanks for looking. Rocco was a real pistol today. So was Rosa actually-when she wanted to go in, she started to bite me. Mama mia! Even my good girl can go bad!


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Return of the leetle friends!*

So cute, both of them but Rocco, there's just something so very adorable about him (yeah I like the crazy ones)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Return of the leetle friends!*

Yeah, he's like that! Is it possible he lifted his leg? I swear...

His thing today was the camera strap. He tried to pull the camera off the deck table. When he couldn't do that, he swept as many clicker treats as possible on the floor and ate them. He was like Nell in that movie...Nell! He wanted nothing to do with training either unless I did it his way. So we didn't do much training! 

I think all the worming though has upset his belly. I may put off their coccidia meds until tomorrow! See how I make excuses for his behavior? Meanwhile, Rosa, same meds...

Whoops.


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Return of the leetle friends!*

OH.MY.GOSH. If it was possible, Rocco is even cuter





















and fuzzier (perhaps the humidity?!!!)


----------



## Legend14

*Re: Return of the leetle friends!*

*#[email protected]& Papparazzi! LOL...go Rocco!


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Return of the leetle friends!*

I swear - those are the only puppies I've ever seen that just get cuter and cuter the older they get. Love them!!!


----------



## aubie

*Re: Return of the leetle friends!*



> Quote: Mama mia! Even <span style="color: #006600">*my*</span> good girl can go bad!


Uh oh....looks like they may be keepers!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Return of the leetle friends!*

I cannot believe it. You defied my orders!







My laptop is going to self-destruct from cuteness overload. 

Do you think Cleo and Chama would mind if I brought Rosa home?


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Return of the leetle friends!*

I REALLY NEED TO FOSTER SOME PUPPIES!!! OR kitties.









You should not have all the FUN!!! I LOVED this thread...







Missed it......so I just got to read it all at once!! 

You are funny as ever...the Meri comment killed me!!! 

The puppies faces KILL ME!!







They are TO TO CUTE!!! 

You are doing so well with them...they are so lucky!!
Thanks I needed this!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Return of the leetle friends!*

Jean, Rocco is undeniably the most gorgeous little thing, OMG! 
I'm a fan, let me join the club!


----------



## caview

*Re: Return of the leetle friends!*

Ruth,

I think you need Rosa in your life! 

What a puppy!

Tanya


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*The leetle friends, they run!*

I have to say, I think these puppies are too cute too. 

Rosa is the one I can put on my lap and brush and her little tail wags. Rocco is the one I have to grow about 3 more hands for to brush. I need to separate them more though. 

I decided to let them spread any spores they have left all over the yard! So they left the deck playpen for their first off leash (ish) run in the yard. 

First, in the playpen-they got a great new toy! 









You can see Rosa is no pushover! And he is very sweet to her. 









Rocco we are free!









RUN! RUN! RUN! (Rosa's wolf face)









EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! She's gonna get me!









I thought their recalls would be much better. They were not! Rocco getting ready to peel off and away...









Rosa was a little better, but not by much!









After my work thing today I am sure we will go out again. I am so neurotic I had the poor little things all dressed up in their harnesses so I could grab them.


----------



## moei

*Re: The leetle friends, they run!*

OMIGOSH! how did i miss this thread?!
























I will refinish your deck Jean







-- for Rocco - cannot take Rosa - she is going to Ruth, eh?









What darlings!!!!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: The leetle friends, they run!*

OH.DEAR.THE.CUTENESS.MUST.STOP.CANNOT.STOP.LOOKING.AT.PUPPIES.





















They are just precious!!! Any closer to determining and age and if they are PB or mixed? THey are wonderful.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: The leetle friends, they run!*

OMG Jean, I wants to SQUEEEESH them!! Lil bitty fluffoid Rosa an' Rocco barrelin' outta da chute to race 'cross da grass! They are SMILING in these pictures-- I love it!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: The leetle friends, they run!*

ACK! They're HERE again!









Rosa has a cute little while tip on her tail and she's running straight towards me in the photo.







Sigh...

Rafi met a Cairn Terrier puppy yesterday and he let her climb all over him and chew on him. I think that was his way of telling me that he wants Rosa.


----------



## caview

*Re: The leetle friends, they run!*

Ruth, YES -- they do tell you, don't they? This is how Lovebug got his brother -- he was demanding and willng us a get another kitten, and that kitten is everything and more he has ever hoped for!

Rosa is running to you : )

Tanya


----------



## ded37

*Re: Return of the leetle friends!*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneaking them in here...
> 
> I am not sure if I can trade Rocco for a deck re-do, but that is tempting!





















I got to hold Sophia yesterday - absolutely adorable and I got puppy kisses.


----------



## caview

*Re: The leetle friends, they run!*

Ruth, YES -- they do tell you, don't they? This is how Lovebug got his brother -- he was demanding and willng us a get another kitten, and that kitten is everything and more he has ever hoped for!

Rosa is running to you : )

Tanya


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: The leetle friends, they run!*









More pictures!!! They are so cute running around the yard!! 

I dunno Ruth...I think Jean is in love with Rosa..


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: The leetle friends, they run!*

I'm sure that neither of those ridiculously cute pups will have any trouble finding a home.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*The leetle friends, they are separated!*

I am sure they'll get good homes.







I just post them because they have made me laugh and smile more than I have in a number of months, and I want to share that with people! 

I do







Rosa. She really reminds me of a little girl the way she acts. She is absolutely monkey smart and eager to please. 

Working on separating them more since they are so close. I took her out first-while Rocco screamed.







That didn't help! Only a few pictures of Rosa because she doesn't have the stamina he does and gets overheated more easily. But she's doing so much better. KW! And she went up the stairs of the deck-yay! I stand behind, ready to grab them! 

Adorably, she play bowed with me the whole time we were out there:









Silly puppy!









Self stacking outside the x-pen that seemed so big to them a few weeks ago. Shepherd? 









Rocco self stacked. Shepherd?









Me? I'm a Chicken Hawk! (from the Foghorn Leghorn cartoons)









He was so sweet one on one. Big baby. We even played hide and seek. And alone, their recalls are more like I expected them to be! He really enjoyed recalls (no treats-wait til they get treats!). 

Look how far away I am! I am waiting for you to call me!









EEEE! She called me! Here I come!









WHEW! I was far away...I am getting there, hold on, lady!









YAY! Almost there! I'm going to need a break, and more food after this. 









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

Wow...they are just so squeezably adorable!!!!! Ok...you've got a captive audience... now....go out and take more pictures!


----------



## Kurys Mom

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*



> Quote:I just post them because they have made me laugh and smile more than I have in a number of months, and I want to share that with people!


Just wanted to tell you that what they've done for you, they have also done for me. For doing that, I thank you so very much.
Both of them







remind me very much of my little boy that I lost in March. Not only in looks and actions but also with your great naratives of their sounds. Küry squealed and vocalized much.

There is nothing quite like some of these extrodinary pups, these two babies of yours have warmed many a heart here and wherever they go, will I'm sure warm many more. They are so very special.

Thank you again for sharing them.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

I didn't think it would be possible but I do believe they are getting CUTER!









Since my old ladies won't let me have a puppy I am definitely getting my puppy fix with these two monsters.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*










I was laughing SO loud when I got to the Chicken Hawk picture!!







That picture is hilarous with that caption!! 

Then running across the yard...hold on lady, I am getting there!







I cannot stop laughing!!! 

Hope Patti is reg stopping by this thread!!! 

So, glad those puppies, are making you








and everyone else smile. 

The pup thearpy thread...free of charge. Best med...the only med. you'll ever need!!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

Kelly, you're completely right-virtual puppy therapy!

I'm just glad that nobody can see me cooing at the monitor.

Thanks Jean for the mental health break-it really works.

Mary Jane


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

<span style="color: #000099"> OOOOHHHH! They are so cute!!!!







</span>


----------



## JerzeyGSD

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

AH! They're still so adorable. I just want to take one home with me.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

Me too!


nothing like puppy therapy!


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

Oh dear....I think we are all in trouble! These darlings have way too much adorable for their own good! Rosa is gorgeous, but I think Rocco has my heart! And Jean you have a way of making the perfect and best captions for their pics!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

They be so darned squishable!! Jean, both of them have the dearest, sweetest little faces! Seeing them play with their toy, looking at them frolic, I just wanna HUGGLE them! I adore Rosa's coloring! Rocco is da man!







Both of them are almost too cute for words in their stacked photos.







They look so fluffy!


----------



## aubie

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

Okay, due to their cuteness, there are two and ONLY two options:

1. Jean, you have to keep them so we can continue to see them.
2. Someone on this board has to get them, so we can continue to see them!!


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*



> Originally Posted By: aubieOkay, due to their cuteness, there are two and ONLY two options:
> 
> 1. Jean, you have to keep them so we can continue to see them.
> 2. Someone on this board has to get them, so we can continue to see them!!


Yeppers I msut say I agree! It needs to be entered in writting in the adoption contract...must provide regualr updates!


----------



## Avamom

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

I am driving to NY!!!!

They are precious!!!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*



> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: aubieOkay, due to their cuteness, there are two and ONLY two options:
> 
> 1. Jean, you have to keep them so we can continue to see them.
> 2. Someone on this board has to get them, so we can continue to see them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers I msut say I agree! It needs to be entered in writting in the adoption contract...must provide regualr updates!
Click to expand...

Agreed. Can I add, they must like to post lots of pictures. They already have fans!









Oh, and also, can they have Jean's sense of humor?


----------



## lucymom

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!

I'm melting.....MELTING......................................

That's it, I'm a puddle. Gone.


----------



## arielle

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

Omg!! Could they be ANY CUTER?? I think I'm in love.....!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*The leetle friends, reunited*

Kury's Mom-I got all choked up reading what you wrote. It is so hard to lose anyone/thing you love, but a puppy...I am so glad that these two are making you smile. And while right now it might seem that Tytan is so different, I firmly believe that Kury sent him for a reason, just like I think Kramer and Nina had a paw in getting these puppies here to me-to us!

I agree-that an addendum to the contract is required. One of my plans







is to offer the adopters photo sessions







and a free 8x10 but I haven't figured out when-first birthday? 

Rocco always has that "I'm a Chicken Hawk" face-he does it to the big dogs too-Mario is kind of his Foghorn Leghorn. 

I will weaken her with my super secret boa tail move!









Drat! I still can't keep up with her!









Wait a MINUTE! Who is chasing who! Whom? Wait, I'm a puppy, I don't have to know grammer!









That's better-me chasing her again! We look like stuffed toys! 









Now is the time on Sprockets vhen ve stack!









Going to the puppy eye doctor exam-which one's cuter, number one, or number two?









One or two? 









Have a good night! They are tired-I have so many blurry pictures because they move so fast!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

Why do I still have a hunch Rocco will become a foster failure??


----------



## kshort

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

I don't know how the heck I missed this thread and these two little darlings! I tend to gravitate to male doggies, but in this case, Rosa is too adorable. Not that Rocco isn't, but there's something about her eyes that go straight to your heart. I'll bet you're having a ball with them, Jean!!!


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

Be still my heart! I vote for picture number two LOL. Ruq, I think Rocco blends nicely in looks with Jeans Packistan!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

What the heck are they? They DO look like stuffed animals. Have you weighed them lately? They look like they are getting bigger. 

I vote for Number One! No wait, maybe Two. No wait, One...oh, I don't know...


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

No you did'nt....You did not just bring up Sprockets?









This is where we stack?









I was laughing soooo hard!








This is great. 
(Thank you Nina and Kramer...







)








To funny! I like one and two. They should never be a part!! 

I have to go back and look at the Chicken Hawk shot again, before I go to bed. I had a rough day!


----------



## Avamom

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN Now is the time on Sprockets vhen ve stack!


I can just picture Rocco in black spandex!


----------



## LukesMom

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

They are just toooo cute. We always need a puppy cuteness update.


----------



## Kurys Mom

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

one or two, two or one,








both! Just loving these two and I've remembered to not be drinking a pop whilst reading the captions!

These two are a riot for sure. The first pic with the body bumping is just too funny.

Thanks again Jean for the joyful pics. Too many loses in such a short time....Küry I to believe played a roll in Ty coming our way, sometimes things are just ment to be









They are looking absolutely wonderful and so full of life and of course themselves. As always you do wonderful 'work'.


----------



## Legend14

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*










Sigh...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

Huh. Is it just me?


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

Oh WOW!! YES!! Does he have 'tude? 

Gonna keep Rocco, Jean??


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*


----------



## Kurys Mom

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

oh wow, nope not just you!


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

I think I see that same gleam in their eyes! Wow, its not jsut you Jean...


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

I see it too

I am a Rocco Fan BIG time he got some tude!!!


----------



## lucymom

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

I got the major giddies over the sprockets thing, I had to say it out loud several times in the appropriate accent--how long ago was THAT on Saturday Night Live?

Lisa--I am heartbroken for you, our dogs are so strong and noble and...fragile. They teach us to cherish the moment and enjoy the small gifts of each day. And each one takes a piece of you with them when they go. My deep condolences. I dream of the day I get reunited with my furballs in Heaven.


----------



## lucymom

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

Me again, I had to go back and look at the pics again, even though I just did. These pups are very special, I can't even define why, in addition to their mega-maxi cuteness, they are like little angel sprites. Rosa's eyes practically sparkle out of her head. Rocco looks like he will grow in to a handsome prince.

I can't stop looking, they make me so happy and I don't know why!! We may all have to join a 12-step program to support each other when they get adopted.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

Yep, he's definitely got it! I get that look every day from Chama. She's saying, "Bring me more food NOW!"


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

Wrapping Jean around his little paw........


----------



## JenM66

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

See it? How can you miss it? Look at the eyes.....

































I think Jean is being sent a message.....


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

That steely resolve...


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

They are absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!!! I will join Rocco's fan club! He definitely has a TON of attitude! I think he should be the new Prince and join your pack!

Lee


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*

Jean and Rocco are meant to be together.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: The leetle friends, reunited*



> Originally Posted By: chinsNdobermansJean and Rocco are meant to be together.


yup totally agree


----------



## CarLooSHoo

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Adorable!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

The side by side thing really got me! Wow. Huh. It kind of floored me actually. I should look for and post a young Kramer picture. 

Sprockets! How old is that? That was a while ago-thank goodness people remembered it! For the youngsters: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprockets_(Saturday_Night_Live)









Angel sprites-yes-full of laughter!

They go to the vet for their floor walkin' shots today! I believe after this one (third) I will be able to take them places-next week, after the shot "takes" and after I take a valium.









It has been raining a lot in Leetle Friend land...so we have to wait to play outdoors (they do like running around the dining room table-it has claw legs-so fun). Since they were getting baths today, I just had them on the deck. 

Why am I always blurry???









This bear was much bigger a couple of weeks ago...









After the bath-did someone say 'tude?????

















I am an angel. Except for pantlegs and legs. Well, and feet. And shoes...when she yipes, I laugh and laugh!









Look! I have a big girl neck now!









(might she also be a coatie when her fur comes in better?)

A MUCH sweeter after bath face!









Thanks for looking and for the kindness.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

SO cute!!!!







She's got the coatie ear fluff, so maybe they're both coaties.


----------



## DSudd

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

Jean if I were you I would keep both. They are so sweet, love the after bath pic. No doubt when you put the pics right next to each other. So you gonna keep Rocco?


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*










Yessss! More pictures!!! Thank you, thank you. I want to fly to NY and squish them!!







Let Rosa bite my feet!! 

Thanks for the sprockets link...







Yup there are some youngins was talking to one that did not remember....I will direct her to the link.


----------



## Kurys Mom

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

These two are so addicting
















I'll be so much better now









Growing like two little weeds and such 'tude' lol They are sooo very darling. 

Cuteness to the max.


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANThe side by side thing really got me! Wow. Huh. It kind of floored me actually. I should look for and post a young Kramer picture.


I was a little concerned about doing it, wondering how you'd feel







but knowing how we all LOVE the King and how the new Prince seems to be channeling his attitude, I thought it'd be okay. It really floored me too, which was why I went back and did just the eyes. That little <s>terror</s> I mean handsome pup is trying to tell you something.







I truly believe he came into your life for a reason.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

Oh Rosa....







Great pics Jean - such gorgeous puppies!!! That little princess really gets to me...


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

Goodness gracious, now she's turned into a muppet!







The cuteness police are going to be at your house very soon. I just heard them put the call into dispatch.


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

OMG this is quite a pair! These two are so freaking cute it should be illegal FOR REAL!


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> After the bath-did someone say 'tude?????


OOOH you better sleep with one eye open 
he doesn't look to happy!!

OMG I







Rocco 
yes please you must keep him


----------



## caview

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

These are the cutest puppies ever!

And all this personality!

Jean, what a treat to see them and to share in your joy with them..

Also, hoping you keep Rocco..

Tanya


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*



> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWhy do I still have a hunch Rocco will become a foster failure??


Jean is still dodging this question!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

Jean, you're being very sneaky!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowGoodness gracious, now she's turned into a muppet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cuteness police are going to be at your house very soon. I just heard them put the call into dispatch.



She does look like the cutest muppet ever!









They cannot be separated...not unless they both go to people on the board!!


----------



## moei

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWhy do I still have a hunch Rocco will become a foster failure??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean is still dodging this question!
Click to expand...

Nah! she is not stating the obvious, eh Jean?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Continued-Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

She is totally a Muppet! She doesn't even look real in person. I don't know if it's the color or her movements...she's a living Muppet. 

Dodging a question? Moi?







I would never! Jen-I was totally fine with it-thank you! 

They got their walking around shots so hopefully I'll be able to start getting some Leetle Friends Socializing pictures soon. They got more wormer. I believe the goal is to have them try every one available. Marquis, Strongid, Panacur, now Droncit+. Hope that didn't take some of their cute away! 

Rosa weighs over double what she did when she came-she is now a whopping 12# 3 ounces! That was after she threw up on the car ride on the way there! And...uh...Rocco is...16.5#. WHAT?!?! 

Rosa snuggled with the HR person and anyone else who wanted to hold her, and Rocco ran up and down the exam table (with a towel on it







) giving kisses to everyone who came in to visit while we waited. They have such a great staff there. And Rocco got oohs and ahhs for his sit and down-Rosa's stomach was still upset. One of the vets said that it was odd that so many of my dogs get car sick-trying to imply something about my driving?!?









Without further babble...after their big nap...they play!

In the beginning, Rocco chases Rosa:









Rosa begins to overtake him:









With her Cheetah-like speed:









Having tired her prey, she closes in...
















Don't mind me...you can't even see me...









Maybe if I look away, she won't see me...









MAN! She tires me out!









I'm not built for speed!









You rest, little-big brother, tomorrow is another day...oh yes...









Hoping for more good weather tomorrow!


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

they are to darn cute


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

You know, Rocco can always come play with Lizz, she might be more his speed







haha!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

We're supposed to have torrential rain tomorrow. Did you buy them little tiny raincoats yet?









There's something about that little muppet...I sure hope she gets adopted quickly so I have no more temptation!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWhy do I still have a hunch Rocco will become a foster failure??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean is still dodging this question!
Click to expand...

I am so glad I am not the only one that has noticed that.......


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

Jean, Miss Muppet and Rocco Prince O' Tude are just both getting cuter and cuter! What is Rocco's personality like? Might there be some CHOW in him?









Ruth-- give in... give in to the temptation... you know you want to...


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

Miss Muppet looks like a cross between the wild and wacky "Animal" 










And the comedic, semi-sophistication (for a Muppet) Rowlf!










Perhaps just a pinch of Gonzo and Fozzie Bear too!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

I really see her as a female version of the Swedish Chef with a little of Gonzo and Animal thrown in for good measure.


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

OH YES!!! The Swedish Chef and Gonzo!!!!!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

I love the Swedish Chef!! I can see some tiny signs of Rowlf though.







The sophisticated comedian.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

LOVE the new pics!! Rosa is speed, "I am speed". Poor baby, and her tummy! The pic of Rocko is cute, where it says he is not built for speed.









Yes, I would aprove Ruth for Rosa's adoption. She would keep posting pics....right?


----------



## Legend14

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

Thanks for the new pics Jean! I needed my "Rocco" fix for the weekend. Sooooo cuuutte!


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

They are getting cuter by the day! They sure have the ear tufts like a coatie.


----------



## moei

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

More pictures, please!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle friends and SUNSHINE!*

Well of course there are more pictures! 

Then is it time for bed?







My weekend has basically been nap, take puppies out, take dogs out, nap, repeat. Yesterday was all rain, today some sun!

I think she also looks kind of like Janis the Hippie muppet! I love the Muppets-that was one of the best shows ever. 

Here is Rocco...trying to get away from his tiny sister...









I will distract her with a large clump of grass in my mouth...you feel hot, sis, do you have a fever? Perhaps you should rest...









ROSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! She stole my grass! 









Trying to camouflage himself:









Does he think I don't see him?









The little ewok running to me...before Rosa notices!









I let him do that, ya know!









Thanks for looking! 

PS-no photoshopping on any pics-her eyes really do match her coat!


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Leetle friends and SUNSHINE!*

Yay for Leetle Friends pictures!!!!!!!!!









They are so cute - and Rosa is totally a muppet - possibly a fraggle.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Leetle friends and SUNSHINE!*

I love them!









Jean needs to keep Rocco and send Rosa to Ruth, that would be PERFECT!


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

I think there's a resemblance here:


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

BWAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! 
Hannah totally nailed it!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

He for sure looks like a cute widdle Ewok!









They seem to be getting quicker...I am sure they are keeping you on your toes now!









Thanks for still having time to take pics!!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*



> Originally Posted By: pupresqI think there's a resemblance here:


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle friends and SUNSHINE!*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean needs to keep Rocco and send Rosa to Ruth, that would be PERFECT!


PERFECT!!


----------



## kshort

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

Hannah - OMG - that is hysterical!!! It looks just like little Rosa. These are just two of the most adorable little ones I've seen in a long time. I know eveyrone is in love with Rocco, and he truly is a gorgeous boy. But my heart belongs to Rosa. That is the most adorable face. I've been back here a million times to look at her...


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

Million and one.....


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

I love Leetle Friends pictures!!


----------



## Legend14

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

Go Rocco! That's my boy! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Kurys Mom

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

Please! There needs to be warnings for no food or drink























Stiking similarities!!

















Just love these pups, this thread, and those muppets!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

I wonder if that Fraggle has a name?







That is perfect. It is almost creepy! 

I think I've said it before, but I am pretty sure that Rosa has cued into that face making me happy and she does it on purpose. She is very into eye contact and is very watchful of reaction. I had nothing to do with this, but she is *not* your average puppy. 

Rocco lifts his leg to pee! I have never seen such a tiny puppy do that. He does it a lot too...not just a freak thing. 

He went on his first socialization outing today. No pictures-I'll take some later-people around here think it's weird enough someone walking up and down the entrances to Super Walmart with a puppy without a camera/taking pictures to add to the mix!







He did INCREDIBLE for a puppy who has not been out before-or a puppy who has. 

He was social and appropriate with all people we encountered, including a tall man with a different kind of walk wearing sunglasses and a ball cap. All I said was ooooh! Loook! Let's say hello! and he was with me. If the person did not want to interact, he sat and watched like huh...He wanted to meet kids but we didn't get any who were allowed to say hi to him or who were interested (not interested in a puppy?!?!? degenerates!). He climbed on and over anything-we went to the pallets of hardscaping stuff and he climbed them. The sliding auto doors didn't phase him. Such a good boy!

We saw the director of our shelter (people shelter) and he gave her kisses-that was another thing-no bites, just kisses (kiss kiss is the "command") for everyone he met, and she said he had kind, old soul eyes. She's great-has rescue dogs, cats so it was a good person to see with him! 

A very good morning (tiring too) for Rocco. Rosa tomorrow! Pictures tonight!

Thanks!


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*



> Quote: I wonder if that Fraggle has a name?


That Fraggle is named Red I believe. She has one of the least interesting names but was one of the main characters on the show. 

From Wikipedia:


> Quote:Red "Regina", in direct contrast to her best friend Mokey, has an exuberant and athletic nature; she is one of the best swimmers among the Fraggles. She was described by Mo Rocca on VH1's I Love the 80s: Strikes Back as the "Buck the establishment Fraggle." She is also highly cynical of her friends' plans and ideas and often teases Gobo about his Uncle Traveling Matt (occasionally yawning while he reads the postcards). Red, like Gobo, wants to be in control, and there is often friction between them over who should be the one in charge. During the course of the show, Red and Mokey become roommates. Red has a yellowish orange hue, red hair, and wears a red sweater.


Check if the puppies like radishes or spontaneously burst into song - if they do either of these things they may be escapees from Fraggle Rock.


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN she said he had kind, old soul eyes.


And you wonder why we want you to keep him?!!!









Rosa, what can I say? She looks so much like a muppet, I keep looking for the hand up her rump


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: Leetle friends Friday adventures...*

Hmmmm Red....Rosa.....more than just a physical similarity LOL.


Rocco is such a gorgeous little boy....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle friends on Tuesday...*










They do burst out into song! Is there a Rocco Fraggle? That description even...that's hilarious. 

Teeny, tiny, itty bitty baby wolfette-her serious non-Fraggle face:









Am I a Fraggle? (maybe Gobo? http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Gobo_Fraggle) 









They think I look like a Fraggle? Oh, that's rich!









A little blurry but their faces crack me up!









Rosa playing with the Pillsbury DoughRocco...


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle friends on Tuesday...*








Love my timing....I check back right after the pics go up...lucky me!!! 

I want THEM!! I love them both. The way you descibe how Rocco acted today...







What a guy. Whoever gets pups that you have been showing the ropes is going to be lucky!! 

Love the pics! That frist pic of Rosa I can almost smell her puppyness!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle friends on Tuesday...*

These pictures do nothing to appease my desire for a puppy in the house!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Leetle friends on Tuesday...*

If Rosa starts rapping you'll know the truth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyzIfY9rSdU


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Leetle friends on Tuesday...*

ROFL Jean!! Your captions are always PERFECT!! I just adore their cuteness and sweetness. Fraggle-Muppet-adorableness!! Leetle Friends, Leetle Friends!!







Thank you so much for posting these pics, Jean! Love the blue fuzzy face of Rosa, the toughie-guy eyes and fluffoid handsomeness of baby Rocco. Wanna HUG 'em both!


----------



## M&J

*Re: Leetle friends on Tuesday...*

I.want.one.

Must look away...........


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle friends on Tuesday...*

You have to *<span style='font-family: System'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>STOP</span></span>*!!! I cannot stand the cuteness. They are just the darned cutest things. Full of energy. Full of life. Full of fun. I wish we all could live life like Rocco and Rosa. PLEASE make sure someone on the forum gets them so we can watch them grow up!!!


----------



## moei

*Re: Leetle friends on Tuesday...*



> Originally Posted By: JenM66PLEASE make sure someone on the forum gets them so we can watch them grow up!!!


Oh absolutely! Jean is keeping Rocco and Ruth is taking Rosa!


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: Leetle friends on Tuesday...*

Just checking in... what have they been up to today?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle friends return!*

Hello everyone! It is HOT here-almost 90 today, and there were big thunderstorms too. 

Yesterday was pretty quiet for the Leetle Friends, just some playin', ignorin', eatin', poopin', peein'...trying to keep them cool and happy. 

Today I decided heat or no, poor Rosa would have to be socialized, so we went to a grocery plaza and started at Payless Shoes, and worked our way up to Tractor Supply. It was all in the shade, but whew! Warm! She is more cautious than Rocco in doing stuff, but for her first new place, new sounds, new sights, she was great. She was adorable with people! Gave kisses, snuggles, crawled into laps if people bent down. She was roughly handled by a very old man (not in a bad way-arthritis and shakiness) and she seemed to get that it was okay-just looked up at me and I said yay, that's NICE! What a good girl! She was held by a little girl and liked that. She tried to climb in a lady's big straw purse. 

Once we got to Tractor Supply she decided that was enough and I ended up carrying her back to PayLess-and she was invited into the store by the manager.







I have a feeling Rosa will be invited places for the rest of her life because of her sweetness. We went through a car wash and she was alert but okay. She did get sick on the way home, but not Mario eyes rolling back and passing out sick-just vomit. I rinsed her off and then she went to bed and slept soundly-big doings for little Rosa! 

After the t-storms we went out and they found mud....and then jumped all over me with great glee.
















People think I am a German Shepherd! (I was surprised given her coloring that the people she met guessed that as the primary -or maybe only- breed):









I am pretty well hidden here...









EEEEEEK! There's Rocco! How did he know I was here? Hey, I thought this post was about me!









Me, mine! heheehe! 









You know what though? I am nice enough to share!









Sort of!









Well, we'll be back-thanks for saying hi to us!


----------



## aubie

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

They are getting more and more adorable! I have the sudden urge to go hand out at Payless to see if a Rosa shows up!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Thanks, the nurse to the old sick animals needed a pick me up! 

Glad she had a good socialization day. Those pictures are ridiculously cute, especially the one with the weed they're sharing. HA--that sounded funny!


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Oh thank goodness for the update! I was beginning to worry someone might have adopted them and we would never see them again


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

AK GSD-you are in luck-they have to be speutered first (THANKS to BDBH for being strict with their policies-speuter contracts are not effective contraception







) and my vet won't do it for well, now 3 weeks for Rosa...not sure how he works with neuters. 








The puppies and their weed! Great. Time for the talk. 

Aubie-yes, soon Rosa will be the spokespuppy for Payless, running wild through the store with an endless supply of shoes to attack. It would be her dream.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

That is the cutest picture yet....the one sharing the weed, both of those pictures!!! LOVE IT!!









Sure needed to see the wee Leetle friends today!! Thanks, for my therapy!! (How much do I owe?)


----------



## aubie

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

OMG, Rosa AND shoes?? Have I died and gone to heaven??


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Now I said "Sharing the weed", HA! I just read your post and got that .....


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

They are both absolutely precious.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Leetle friends return!*










O.M.G.








(Where is Barb E's "thud" smilie?)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Puppy therapy is free! Well, NILIF, so make sure you sit nice before you look at the pics.









I forgot to mention-putting in the window AC and it was on the floor. I look, and there is Rocco sitting on it. He'd climbed up and was sitting there like that was a good place to check things out. I am thinking of taking him to a playground tomorrow to see how he likes the climbing equipment. 

After I take their poop to the vet...


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

I want to see him sitting on AC fully grown!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle friends return!*








Dee!

CM-I like that graemlin! I wish it wasn't backlit but certainly couldn't get them to do it again in better light!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Adorable fluffoid Leetle Friends puppies!! So great that Rosa had her socialization day. Did she like anything at Payless?







I love the weed sharing pic, too. Rocco and Rosa are so cute together! They both look so sweet and snuggly. Jean is either one a snuggler? Too cuuuuute!! LOVE the coloring on Rosa!


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

OMG they are killing me Rocco sounds like a pistol 
love him and Rosa is a doll


----------



## moei

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Leetle friends therapy!























Jean, may I use the twig sharing picture (notice I did not say weed







) as my desktop?

They are too, too adorable! 

Do they have a mile long wait list to adopt these two?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Patti-Rosa is the snuggler of the century. She will crawl into my lap and then you hear her little tail thunking and she looks up with this angelic face...I swear she could raise your blood sugar she is so sweet. Rocco will snuggle for a second, give frantic kisses, then start throwing himself around like why are you restraining me-I have rights! 

He really is a pistol. If it's not raining I'm going to take him to that playground tomorrow. 

Of course you can use the twig picture! That's neat! 

I hate the adoption process for puppies or any dog with multiple applicants-it's great that they have all those people interested, but know the disappointment when you aren't the one who is the right match. But as we all know, unfortunately, the waiting list for dogs to get into rescue is long, so a match can be found eventually. But yeah, they actually closed down applications to be fair to people.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Leetle friends return!*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.M.G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Where is Barb E's "thud" smilie?)












OMG - I can barely stand the cuteness of these two. Jean, I am green with envy! (I have no idea what green with envy means, but my mom used to say it!







)


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

I noticed that the list was closed down for the pups while cruising the site last night. I'm sure from the pool that's going there will be a couple great homes!


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: Leetle friends return!*



> Quote: they have to be speutered first (THANKS to BDBH for being strict with their policies-speuter contracts are not effective contraception ) and my vet won't do it for well, now 3 weeks for Rosa...not sure how he works with neuters


Okay, that means we have at least 3 weeks to come up with a plan to keep the little darlings around. Maybe give them new identities and disguise them. I can just see it now... someone shows up to investigate and there sits "Snuggles and Snookums" who with the help of a little Miss Clairol now look more like dalmations. Both when questioned about the Rosa and Rocco mystery disappearance shrugging "I dunno, I think they went that way". Whose not gonna believe those sweet innocent looking faces!


----------



## Legend14

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Oh my fluffy Rocco
How handsome he is
From his cute little nose
To the tip of his ear friz

Playing with Rosa
It's easy to see
What a great GSD
He'll turn out to be!


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: Leetle friends return!*



> Originally Posted By: Legend14Oh my fluffy Rocco
> How handsome he is
> From his cute little nose
> To the tip of his ear friz
> 
> Playing with Rosa
> It's easy to see
> What a great GSD
> He'll turn out to be!


that was great!!!


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Jean they are absolutely adorable! I love the Fraggle reference (it so fits!) and Legend's poem.







Who ever the lucky adopters are they MUST send updated photos! Can you write that into the agreement?!?!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Stop talking about them leaving......


----------



## aubie

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Seriously! They CAN'T leave, unless they go to someone HERE! Remember, there were only two options!!!


----------



## Castlemaid

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

This has been the greatest puppy thread ever!!!

Can't help but have a HUGE grin all the way through!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle friends return!*



> Originally Posted By: chinsNdobermansI noticed that the list was closed down for the pups while cruising the site last night. I'm sure from the pool that's going there will be a couple great homes!


Is it safe to assume that Rocco the Young Prince is now officially part of Jeanpackistan?


----------



## moei

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

since he is not on the BDBH website as an available puppy for whom no further applications will be taken 








YUP. I reckon it is true


> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> Is it safe to assume that Rocco the Young Prince is now officially part of Jeanpackistan?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle friends return!*









Bad people! Bad! Go get the ball!









Did the distraction work? Probably not, huh?









Actually...he's not on the website because he's considered a possible foster to adopt. That gives the foster (well, yeah, I admit







me) time to see if he will be a match. And fit in with the pack, which so far...







he's a little too boisterous! He wants to love them, they sort of want to like him, but when they come face to face with him, they are like







no mas! no mas! But I've integrated a _raised by humans_ foster puppy before (who was adopted out) so I am hopeful! I think he and I are a match, I just have to let the others know it. And all of this is so much different without Kramer to stand behind me and give them all the evil eye...so that I thought it was me in charge...but in reality...










It was him. 

But I think he sent this little one to me, so I will do my best to channel the King. 

You guys are too much! Thanks! 

In other Leettle Friends news, two negative fecals today!









I am hoping Sophia's foster might post some pictures of her here...


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle friends return!*








Yea, for neg fecal!! 








WHHOOOOO, HOOOO for the possibility of a new Pack member!! 

Very exciting! 

I bet it is hard without Kramer to show him and the rest the ropes. I know exactly what you mean...my Lady helped my other 3. 

AND Shadow has been a huge help with my crazy JRT! Sometimes Shadow just stands there, like ahh em (throat clearing). Get in line, now. 

Not all of us can have the power of the King. Hope you are successful in channeling!







I just think you WILL BE!!!!


----------



## moei

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Negative fecals









Young Rocco...







and also









did not mean to hound you - guilty!









But I always love mysteries and try to solve them - at least that is my excuse and I am sticking to it


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Chimo says he can come visit for an after noon and eye the Packistanies in the absence of the King. Ya know Bella loved Chimo and flirted with him until you mentioned the Kings name......


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Leetle friends return!*


----------



## hudak004

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Oh my goodness are they not the most adorable puppies!!!!!! They look so spunky too!!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

It did take you long enough to admit what we already knew though, Jean. So Rosa goes to Ruth and they both lived happily ever after.







I know of a PERFECT upcoming socialization event for them both.


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

Considering Rocco didn't make it on the site in the first place...








Haha Jean can't hide anything on here!


----------



## Elmo's Mom

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

I just caught up on this thread after so long. I love these pupsters like so many others. I don't think they could possibly be any cuter. Jean, thanks so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle friends return!*



> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> Is it safe to assume that Rocco the Young Prince is now officially part of Jeanpackistan?


Is it time to add Rocco's picture to the Jeanpackistan thread?!!!


----------



## aubie

*Re: Leetle friends return!*



> Originally Posted By: AmaruqIt did take you long enough to admit what we already knew though, Jean. So Rosa goes to Ruth and they both lived happily ever after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know of a PERFECT upcoming socialization event for them both.


ha ha! we knew it! Okay, condition one was met, which means Ruth has to adopt Rosa to meet condition two! Yay!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

You guys are TOO much! The disguise!







Diabolical! 

I still have to integrate him. I hope it doesn't have to go to the Supreme Court! Chimo could help...

But more about Rocco in a minute. 

Today was a big day for Rosa (Dee are you ready)! 

She met approved adopters (Dee, [my dogs] Ava and Bruno and I did their home check a few weeks ago) who seemed to be a match to me...but we wanted to make sure. Let's see what everyone thinks! <u>Oh-they are currently reading the board</u>, so maybe we can lure them in...once they hit the health section and see the







talks, I am pretty sure they'll be hooked.









So what DID everyone think? 

You guys have seen me, what do YOU think?









Playing hard to get isn't really my thing...









But these guys were extra special nice to me...









Oh yeah...I think we all like each other...









So after the first minute that you are seeing above, we spent some time so they could get to know each other better. 

We went for little walks...I am not even leash trained-but look how good I am!









THEY brought me water-guess who forgot-yep, that's riiiiight...she forgot...









I got to be held, one of my favorite things...









THEN new stuff-so they got to see me learn! LOOK! A DOG! We played!









A bridge over troubled water-I know-it's scary-and aren't there trolls sometimes? Well, I did it, I walked across it and then back. 









And here is the troubled water-look at it move! Like a giant hose!









You think they like me? 









I am a happy girl...


----------



## ded37

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

Umm, when will moi be able to meet Rocco and Rosa? Part of the pre-adoption process you know









I have already met the lovely and precious and confident Sophia, who I know met approved adopters today too.


----------



## Kurys Mom

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*



> Quote: I got to be held, one of my favorite things...


This pic made me cry......Looks like they are both in love









Rosa will have a wonderful life, and Jean once again thank you for sharing them. What two special little ones, their eyes tell the story.

I see you will be keeping Rocco







may he bring you much joy. 

Hoping they will join the board too, we need to be able to watch them grow up after this thread! Those two little ones have quite the fan club.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI got to be held, one of my favorite things...










(happy tears!). What a great picture! She is every bit as sweet as she looks - just look at her cuddling! I'm so happy for everyone, and especially little Rosa. I know she will be loved, loved, loved - 'cause I know you all made sure that she's going to the very best possible home...


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

Awww!!! They make a beautiful family! And did they bring her a stuffed lamb? I'm impressed! I'm impressed even if they just remembered the water. They sound like great dog parents in the making. Just make sure you explain about Rosa's fan club and the special clauses in our contract, and everything should be great!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

YAY! There's Sophia! The sister to the West!







She is BEAUTIFUL. 








Yeah, guys, um, Darcy has to approve, so let's not rush this Rocco thing! We are waiting to see if there will be a meet/greet this upcoming weekend to go to...

Awww, Lisa (and Kris)...I know...it really was like that-they all hit it off so nicely. 

Will post Rocco pics in a second (can't leave him out). 

Oh-I brought the lamb but they brought the water-I think that trumps the toy!







They were going to bring a toy but didn't want to take it back from her (and I am sure they knew it wouldn't last here)! 

So when I got home, Rocco was ready to head out for his adventure. It was hot where we went though-so no playground equipment (without searing him!). He stalked a lady who went to the restroom-sat and waited for her to come back out-and saw his version of troubled water, which, after he barked at it, he liked...

Where'd the lady go?









She told me not to drink the water...but I did...

















And then I had water zoomies! 









Maybe not quite as interesting as Rosa's day, but pretty good nonetheless!


----------



## kshort

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

And Jean - I'm so happy for you and Rocco. I know everything will work out just fine and the rest of that crazy pack will welcome him with open arms...uh paws...well anyway, I know he'll fit right in. When it's right, you know it. Kramer, I'm absolutely sure, had a part in bringing this adorable boy into your life...


----------



## aubie

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

Awww sweet little Rosa! I'm just so happy these little pups that were in bad shape have a second chance at life, filled with belly rubs, squeaky toys and puppy treats!!! 

But if they don't send us Rosa pics so we can see how she turns out, I'll hunt them down....


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*



> Originally Posted By: aubie if they don't send us Rosa pics so we can see how she turns out


Wait just a minute. I was sure that was in the adoption contract. Please, BDBH check your paperwork. This is no laughing matter.

OK, it's a laughing matter. With Rosa, what a joyful family that will be!

MJ


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

I am crying at the pic of Baby Rosa being held. I am so happy for her, for them! Resvues create families. I LOVE that picture!!

Darcy, thank you for showing off Sophie for us. Thank you (and JEAN!) for all that you do.

Jean, we are all pulling for Rocco to intergrate well, for the Packistanies to love him, and for him to fit in perfectly. Sending good vibes for a super fit for Rocco!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

Jean, they look so happy to be able to meet Rosa! They emailed me this evening about meeting her, I am ecstatic! Perhaps I will get to meet her if she's going to be down my way!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

Ahhh! I just love happy endings!









If they are reading this......








Please, please, keep us posted with her pics!! 

Did they take her yet? OR was that just a meeting?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle friends return!*



> Originally Posted By: Legend14Oh my fluffy Rocco
> How handsome he is
> From his cute little nose
> To the tip of his ear friz
> 
> Playing with Rosa
> It's easy to see
> What a great GSD
> He'll turn out to be!


Oh my gosh! This is great!!!!! Thanks!

Thanks for all the positive thoughts for Rocco!

Daisy-
It was just the first visit-there will be more-we all figured it would be a good transition for her that way. She will get spayed in the next month (approx) and then will be ready for her adoption.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle friends return!*

That picture of Rosa being held.......







She looks like she had a GREAT day!

Rocco and the water zoomies....









Hey Jean, I love the way to coyly put all the pressure about the pending Rocco foster failure on Darcy's shoulders. A little rude to turn a potential lynch Mob on her though. NOOOOOOO pressure for her to approve you and the Packistanies for adopting Rocco.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle friends return!*









*The GSD Board Mob...*









Yeah, that was real nice of me wasn't it? How do I undo that...

Ummmm...my brain hurts. 

Look at the ball!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle friends return!*


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


I haven't seen anything more precious in a long time. How sweet




























Congrats to Rosa and her family - they sure do look like the perfect fit.

And Sophia....you're precious too









And, well, Prince Rocco.....







You're a trip and always will be I think


----------



## moei

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

Puppy zoomies!!







Rocco is such a handsome Young Prince.














We are all pulling for Rocco to integrate with Jeanpackistan ...







sending loads of positive energy for an easy transition and a good fit.

Awww! the snuggly puppy Rosa














Her potential new family look so happy together. Sending mucho positive energy for a smooth integration if they are going to be her new family. They remember the clause in the contract I hope
















Sophie OOOOH! What a lovely lady







Thank you Darcy for sharing with us.

Thank you Jean for sharing your journey with Rosa and Rocco with us - puppy therapy


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

We'll keep our fingers and paws crossed that Rocco gets to stay with the Packistanies and that Rosa gets her perfect home too. They're both so precious (as is their sister!).

Risa says she wants to meet at least Rocco in July!







She likes puppies.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

JeanKBBMMMAAN*R*









The artist formerly known as JeanKBBMMMAAN.


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

I am so happy Rosa will have a new family they MUST join the board!

Congrats on Rocco even though we already knew!
happy days


----------



## fourdogsrule

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

Sophia just wants to say hello to her siblings and tell them that they are looking good. 
We are all glad to see everyone doing great and healthy. Sophia met her forever family yesterday and everything went great and she will be going to her forever home soon.
Here are few more pictures of her. We are truly enjoying her as she is one great pup and we will truly miss her deeply when she moves on.
Please enjoy the pictures.

With one of her furry friends.









Resting after the zoomies.









Waiting nicely for her dinner.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

Sigh, I'm on dial-up and can't see the pictures of my virtual puppy.







So glad to hear that she find a good forever family before I met her b/c we all know that Cleo and Chama would not have welcomed her into our home. rofl: 

And Jean--Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow, a puppy for your pack. That's different!









Now just repeat after me, You will accept this puppy, You will love this puppy, You will cherish this puppy and You will smoothly integrate this puppy into our pack!


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

Sophie is very cute! But little Rosa is a heart breaker, and Rocco - well he is just the epitomy of bad







puppy !!! Don't know why - but I really felt he should stay with Jean! Glad I checked in on this - they are all sweethears - and really Sophie sort of confirms that they are mostly, if not all, GSD - a coat and a blue and a stock..all cute as can be...

Lee


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Friends in the SUN!*

That is really neat, Lee-I was thinking that too-Sophia's looks. Isn't she a dolly? Sharon, where is she going-near you guys? Maybe the three can get together before she goes for a little family reunion? Would that be adorable? How much does she weigh? Rocco weighed 18# last week. EEK! 

He's half of Mariele-I better get busy integrating-she won't like it if he's bigger...going to try with the nice girls first-Ava, Ilsa, and Anna. 

Yes, Rosa's adopters are reading this thread! 

I am going to post their shelter pictures - this is the one that got me-









Then I got this one later-and look at Sophia!









We have some sun today!

All this sun is going to give me the vapors...I had better hide behind this prehistoric flower...








(sorry I had to sharpen it a little because I focused on the leaf...lol)

Hehehe...Nah, I wouldn't get the vapors, do I look like a vapors kind of guy? Besides that crazy lady hoses us down if it's above 70 degrees!









No hoses! Please no hoses! I look so cute and fluffy!









Does it look like I am chasing the ball? Because I just touch it and run right past it!









Because the real target is the big butt of my brother!









Closer...









GOTCHA!









After all that, a guy needs a rest and a good stick!









Thanks for looking and for all the well wishes for all!


----------



## aubie

*Re: Leetle Friends in the SUN!*

So...cute...cannot...resist!!!!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

Awwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

They are too cute for words! Congrats to Rosa's new family! 

Awe little Rocco- good luck integrating him into pack. May the King smooth your transition and sleep in your leetle prince heart.


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

Jean, these puppers are beyond adorable. 
I'm so excited - I must plan playdates with Rosa's adopters so I can meet the little princess!


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: Leetle Rosa's BIG day!*

And they all lived happily ever after! See kids, fairytales do come true


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*



> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSDAwe little Rocco- good luck integrating him into pack. May the King smooth your transition and sleep in your leetle prince heart.


That is so nicely put...thank you. 

Yes, Dee, you will! The Princess...she needs a pink outfit...

Well, BEEG dogs is relative here in Jeanspackistan...I had Ava and Anna out with Rosa, then Ilsa with Rocco...


















I love you Ava. But I can't help it, I am just a close talker!









I am seriously irresistable Ava...









<wiggle, wiggle, wiggle>









WHOOPSIE!









Did you hear the lady with the leash? She said OFF!









That's all right, you're fine...









We (Ava, Ilsa and I) will be working on off with her.







I did take Rosa out with Ilsa, who was much gentler with her than she was with Rocco, but Ilsa just took her front leg and put her softly on the ground like "this means off." 

Who would ever think that Ilsa would be so great with puppies? Has anyone on the board other than Melinda met Ilsa? Well, Rocco has now!

Garsh, yer even purtier up close!









I wanna kiss you!









Ummm, Rocco, Ilsa isn't really the kissy type...









But playing...yes...









She can take a hit!









And she can give it right back!









A good time was had by all!


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

Awwww Jean loved seeing the muppets/fraggels playing and learning whats ok and not ok doggy behavior from your pack! I have all faith that they will be integrated fully before you know it!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

Ilsa meets da Leetle Friends!! I LOVE seeing Ilsa! And look at how incredibly, astoundingly, blindingly SHINY Ava is. What a sweet face she has, too. And MEGA-eyelashes!!

Baby Prince Rocco looks like he will schmooze his way into the pack really well! He is such a gorgeous fluffy tumble-y guy! His coloring I think will darken. Such an adorable fluffster is lil Rocco! I bet he grows into his name.









Rosa's adorable ears and white-tipped tail always crack me up.. she has the dearest, sweetest face!! What an adorable girl Rosa is! I hope her adopters post many pics. Greedy, aren't I?


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

Chimo is waiting for his invitation to Packitanies Integration 101. Jethro has been a brilliant understudy and apprentice. 

Now I do have a SERIOUS issue here Jean...... What young *<span style="color: #3333FF">PRINCE</span>* would be caught wearing a *<span style="color: #FF99FF">PINK</span> *leash????? The young Prince needs a manly leash!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

Chimo! That would be so nice...he's such a sweet boy. He's one of my favorite dogs I've ever met. His eyes. 

Ummm...like, it's lavendar.














I almost switched, but Rosa's leash is 6 feet and his is 4, so I just went with it...thought it might be a calming color...

The Muppet/Fraggles!









Patti-after Ilsa and Rosa were done, Rosa stood at the top of the deck stairs and Ilsa would pretend to try to come up-wait a second, Rosa would play lunge at her, and Ilsa would RUUUUUUUUUUUN away...and do puppy zoomies. 

Ava is not so much a puppy zoomie kind of gal but she did really well-and yes, eyelashes!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

I think lavender is even worse than pink! He is a PRINCE, Jean!! A PRINCE!!!!!

_Chimo digs through the Paq's leashes to find something more suitable for a young PRINCE!_


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

His is blue! I swear it! Though this was the harness I was looking at for him...

Ahem...Just Ducky... 
http://www.lupinepet.com/dog/sm_dog.php


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

the blue one with crowns is VERY APPROPRIATE for the Prince!

Lee


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

JEANNNNN the perfect and I mean PERFECT collar/harness for him is pictured on the side. 

Noble Beast It is BLUE and it is his CROWN!! How perfect is THAT!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*



> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraumthe blue one with crowns is VERY APPROPRIATE for the Prince!
> 
> Lee


Seeeeeeee I am not the only one!


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

LOL we posted at the very same time - Great minds think alike!!!










Lee


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

WELL! If it still fits him (I need to measure) it looks like that one might be better...than the ducks. (I love the ducks







) That collar (from the dollar store) is a little snug, so he needs that at the least.


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

Oh yes, Rocco deserves a collar befitting his royal status!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

Ahh, they looked so little and scared when they were babies, in that shelter...

BUT wow! Now they are playing with the big doggies!! Very cute!


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

Wait a minute.........

Isn't purple supposed to be a color to distinguish royalty? A lighter purple for a prince isn't to far out there....and if it is, surely the name Rocco will clarify that not only do real men wear pink, but they can pull of lavender as well!!!!!


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

and FWIW I like the ducks too


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

Jean, you're (at least) bilingual. I really think that you should offer an e-course in canine body language:



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> Did you hear the lady with the leash? She said OFF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all right, you're fine...


You can donate the proceeds to IMOM.
Mary Jane


----------



## JenM66

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*



> Originally Posted By: AmaruqJEANNNNN the perfect and I mean PERFECT collar/harness for him is pictured on the side.
> 
> Noble Beast It is BLUE and it is his CROWN!! How perfect is THAT!


I vote for the blue with crowns too!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

I vote for the ducks! Don't want that little guy's head getting any bigger than it already is!







And I like lavender and pink for boys.









Could you please post pictures 2 or 3 at a time?







That's all I can handle viewing up here in the great Northern lake country. 

I'm sure the pictures were great...the two I saw sure were cute.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

No pics today. We are waterlogged. It is such weird weather here-if weird is rain, rain, rain, sunshine, fooled ya, rain...

I am going to take Rosa in to be weighed tomorrow and will see if I can get a collar for him ducks or crowns, ducks or crowns. The only other one I have is a ladybug one and I think that would be a hard sell here...

HA! Mary Jane-would love to do that course! And for IMOM even more. I am not sure I pick up everything, but these guys do a lot of talking. I think you have to pick it up faster in a pack. Or else.









In between the rain showers, the leetle friends went out to play and one time, Ilsa went out with them. First with Rocco-him off lead. She was SO good with him. He absolutely loved it. Except-he's not so sure when she chases him...but she goes so slowly and is gentle. Yes, I am writing about Ilsa. She is a different dog with puppies. It's amazing to watch. 

Then Rosa came out. As you can see Rosa likes to jump on dogs like she does people (pick me up!). I learned a lot from watching how Ilsa handled it. Little body bumps, spinning away, ignoring, paw splats (gentle though-did not upset Rosa), and taking her closed mouth and pushing Rosa away. Never teeth, no real correction, no holding her down, just shaping the behavior of off patiently. Did Rosa learn it today? Nope, but you could see that wasn't Ilsa's intention. If she wanted to she could have done something awful and taught her quickly, but she's like the Suzanne Clothier of dogs all of a sudden! 

The other dogs...







might be more old school. I will let Ilsa work with her more before trying them out with that little sprite! And with the tank!

Good night!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

Just now checking back in on the leetle ones.









Glad they are getting along. Hope the fireworks are not freaking them out.









Shadow of course hates them. He has been on "red alert" all week. 

I would just HAVE to come to NY and take that course. I try my best, I like to say what they are thinking, (do that with old people in malls too). Unless you could offer it online.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN..p.aw splats...


Keefer used to do that with Halo when she was little. He'd just take a paw and tip her over, lol! Then he'd stand over her and air hump. He's lucky she didn't bite his "man parts"!


----------



## Barb E

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom He's lucky she didn't bite his "man parts"!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

Well, she DOES bite!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: The Leetle Friends Meet BEEG Dogs! (many)*

It has been so wet here too! My dog thinks she's going to melt soon because she hates the rain and mommy keeps making her go out in it! I'm an evil mom!

I can guarantee that if Rosa had jumped on Lizz like that Lizz would have showed her some really old school moves, lol! She doesn't put up with anything, in fact, I think she has crushed Blazer's soul. Perhaps bringing him to play with an adorable fluffball like Rosa might bring back his groove!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*The Leetle Friends and their Babyseetter...*



> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom He's lucky she didn't bite his "man parts"!
Click to expand...











I keep thinking Rosa's going to save the price of a neuter...

Luckily no fireworks here, but last night there was thunder and lightening. (Lightning?) I didn't let them see Bruno with the one (L) and then Bella (T) with the other...and they slept right through, thankfully. 

Dee-my other dogs are more like that...not too enthused about the happiness of these puppies. My dogs are kind of Emos...and having these two perky happy types is partly scary, partly annoying but certainly fascinating to them! Why are they so happy?









Rocco this morning pushed the screen door open and ran out with the big dogs this morning-lucky a couple were already in, so he only got to harass a few-but it was a little scary-not a great way to introduce them. Mariele jumped up on the bench, Bruno and Bella were SO good (and waited to run in the house to get away) and Anna PLAYED with him! YAY! They ran and ran, and her tail was wagging! When I got home from a work thing, I thought I'd try again, but with both, and Annie was not liking that! So...one at a time from now on...I know how she feels-when they swarm, it's killer bee time!

It has been SO ridiculously rainy lately...it's awful. At least it's cool. It rained all day, all night last night...puppies need an Ark. 

In between storms...

Their favorite dog in the whole wide world, the one who tolerates them!









Well, more or less...









Attack!









But still, some TLC from Mama Ilsa...









Barbeque sauce or rub? Hmmm...


























Babysitting...she owes me...


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: The Leetle Friends and their Babyseetter...*

Ilsa is one beautiful dog! What is she? She looks like a shepherd but I have not seen that coloration before...


----------



## Legend14

*Re: The Leetle Friends and their Babyseetter...*

Love the last picture. You have a great babysitter there!


----------



## kshort

*Re: The Leetle Friends and their Babyseetter...*

Oh Ilsa, what a beauty you are...







And such a good babysitter! Jean, how wonderful that Anna was playing with the babies! Did she play with Mario when he was a puppy? That girl just constantly amazes me.

These two are so precious... Of course, little Rosa...well, she stole my heart from the moment you posted the first picture of her!


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: The Leetle Friends and their Babyseetter...*

Rosa is such a love bug! So sweet how she greets Ilsa and apologizes to Ava for puppy exhuberance - and Rocco







is just the epitomy of puppy energy.

Lee


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: The Leetle Friends and their Babyseetter...*

Ilsa is so beautiful!!!







What a good sitter. 

I love those pics!







My Lady loves puppies too. You are so making me want to foster puppies, you make it look easy.









HA! I know it is not.


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: The Leetle Friends and their Babyseetter...*

great pics, boy are they growing fast. love the pics of them with their 'babysitter'


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: The Leetle Friends and their Babyseetter...*

I want a puppy - seeing pictures of these two isn't helping at all!!!!


----------



## mjbgsd

*Re: The Leetle Friends and their Babyseetter...*

Aww, they are TOO cute!!


----------



## geokon_2000

*Re: The Leetle Friends and their Babyseetter...*

I just love the picks! The 2 puppernutters are adorable!!!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: The Leetle Friends and their Babyseetter...*

Ilsa Ilsa Ilsaaaaaaaaa!! What a surprise seeing HER as the babysitter! Major stark raving Ilsa-fan here!!







These pics are priceless, Jean! Leetle Friends AND Miss Toughie!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

*Re: The Leetle Friends and their Babyseetter...*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANBut still, some TLC from Mama Ilsa...


Jean, you know I've always had a soft spot for Ilsa.







She can do no wrong in my book.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: The Leetle Friends and their Babyseetter...*

I'm with SeanRescueMom on this one!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Rocco makes a new friend...*

Ilsa is packing her bags for a trip to Illinois! She's going to wait til you're back in the States Patti, she doesn't have a passport, but she's ready to hit the Bay State (is that MA?)! Yeah, she's really great with the puppies. I had her out with them seperately yesterday and that was even better-she and Rosa played chase forever. 

This morning I wanted to take Rocco to the park with the playground stuff since it wouldn't be searing hot (and







it wasn't raining). Bella begged to go...I warned her...but she still wanted to go. 

Notice Rocco's collar-it's Bruno. He is TOO BEEG for the other collars!









First I took Rocco out by himself to burn off some energy...

Energy? I am a calm and thoughtful little boy...









Innocent and quiet...









Just doing my puppy job...walking the wobble bridge...









HA! I stole the cookies! I got the cookies! And I figured out the ziploc!









No, seriously, I am named for St. Rocco...you can see why... (every once in a while I play on photoshop!)









So I decided what the heck-give it a try. Bella is not a puppy lover. However, today in that situation she actually seemed to...is this right? Enjoy him? 

This is how we look alert Rocco-see those trucks-they are bad!









Yeah, you can walk while leaning into me, that's fine...you're cute.


























Right before the only little snap/correction she gave him...but that was nothing and he apologized profusely to her. 









Maybe he reminds her of someone she's been missing, too?









Thanks for looking-going to do something with Rosa later!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a new friend...*

<sigh> If Bella tolerates him, that's telling you something. Oh, and "innocent and quiet"?!! My A$$!! He's just playing nice until you sign on the dotted line and then.....just wait!!!!





















Sort of like selling your soul to the devil......You know I'm kidding. Rocco is one little sweetheart. What does he weigh now? What do you estimate his age to be? Is that wonderful couple going to take Rosa? They seemed to hit it off.




























Rocco, Rosa and Sophia


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a new friend...*

Great Pics of Rocco. He is so handsome!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a new friend...*

Wow, Rocco is one handsome man!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a new friend...*

Apparently you didn't mention to Bella that he is a SHEEPherd. She might not have heard the herd and been in her herding instinct mode- IGNORE the fleece/fuzz. I see he is slowly but surely winning over each cabinet member of JeanPackistan.


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a new friend...*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANMaybe he reminds her of someone she's been missing, too?


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a new friend...*

OMG Prince Rocco is one gorgeous little boy....and I jsut bet he is reminding your pack of someone they know. Heck I would bet HRH gave them a heads up


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a new friend...*

Hugs, wonderful Jean. We all miss him too









However, Rocco is sure one gorgeous fella!!! No wonder everyone (canine or not) loves him. :wubba:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*TheLeetle friends' friends...*

I am trying not to put too much pressure on Rocco (or the idea of Rocco). He has great qualities of his own, and some he shares with HRH. But he really is a corker! Thank you for understanding. 

Jen-I think they are about 14 weeks now, going on 15. Rosa was b/t 14-15# last week, and Rocco I am guessing is over 20#. Last week he was lean and leggy, this week, he's back to tank-like. 

Rosa's adopters came up today to see her again,







 and I brought Rocco because we also met with a trainer who is going to offer classes for the Leetle Friends if they can find another friend-which we are trying to do. It was really neat! I do create some bad habits...







. Going to try to re-name them (hug, paws up) so that I can keep them.









Rosa, is this the bridge with the trolls? It's all clear...









I don't know Rocco, I still don't like the running water so much...









I am not going to look at the running water, lalalalala, my eyes are beeg and my ears are down...









They played, went for a walk and crashed a graduation party. Finally they met some kids who wanted to play with them, and people who gave them hugs. 

Working on paws up here...

First, you tell us off, now up? People!









I will do it oh so gently...









Ta DA! From out of nowhere, he comes Rocco!









Attention hog.

















Rosa, do you hear the bullfrog? 









Hey, new friend lady, I was just trying to see where that bullfrog was! [as he is being pulled back out of the pond]









Rosa's portrait of the day...









And Rocco's...









Hope to see you real soon new friends...


----------



## onyx'girl

*Re: TheLeetle friends' friends...*

Gosh,these two pups make me tear up everytime I go on their thread.







What is up w/ that? I think, in their lifetime, they will touch everyone they come into contact with.


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: TheLeetle friends' friends...*

Great Pics, they are both adorable!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: TheLeetle friends' friends...*

Awww, Jane, that is so sweet. I don't know, there is something about them (I think of them like Dumbo, Bambi because of their mom-and that always gets me choked up). What a neat thing to say/think. 

Today a little girl said to Rosa-"You're cute," and to Rocco, "You're funny!" So hilarious to see how she put them into place that way. 

Ashley-does Sophia's face change at all? Rocco's is like that Mask movie! This week, he's getting a forehead...the evolution of Rocco...

OH! Rosa's adopters brought treats/presents for my dogs. Thank you! They (my dogs) were VERY excited to smell the bags...I'll give them some tomorrow. Tonight someone in my neighborhood is doing fireworks again. Bruno's not happy about that-he was anticipating it, it seemed, as it got darker...I told him, nah, the holiday is over. Poor thing!


----------



## aubie

*Re: TheLeetle friends' friends...*








I looooove Rosa's look in the "attention hog" photo!!!


----------



## Legend14

*Re: TheLeetle friends' friends...*

Yes, for some reason, these pups are very dear to me also (especially Rocco). Keep the photos coming Jean, it will be fun watching them grow up.


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: TheLeetle friends' friends...*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> Ashley-does Sophia's face change at all? Rocco's is like that Mask movie! This week, he's getting a forehead...the evolution of Rocco...


Sophia's face is starting to lighten up a lot. My favorite part about her is her eyes!


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: TheLeetle friends' friends...*

I love the leetle friends.....

And Jean you are absolutely right







these bundles are special in their own way for sure!

That was so nice of them to bring gifts for your other dogs...they must be pretty special folks! I am sure they will be great for little Rosa!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: TheLeetle friends' friends...*

Before she gets adopted, has anyone looked under Rosa's butt for the Steiff or Gund tag??







What a charmer she is with her soft sweet expressions! Rocco is such a ham for the cam. I love his ear flooooofies! Jean, do you think their ears may stand one day? Or be more sheltie-like? What do you think may be in the mix? I am still amazed over the Ilsa pics with them.. LOL.. she hung up her black leather jacket to temporarily work as an au pair.







These pond pics are adorable, Jean. Thank you so much for sharing these, taking the time to include us in Leetle Friends adventures!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: TheLeetle friends' friends...*

I'm a little tongue-tied here. I have no experience with puppies and the Heavenly Twins are about to give me sugar shock. I am close to kissing the monitor.

Also, they make me a tiny bit sad. I don't think that Wolf could be more loveable than he is-but I never knew him as a puppy.

MJ


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: TheLeetle friends' friends...*

those were awesome 
I love them


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: TheLeetle friends' friends...*

This is going to be one long thread. Because I NEVER want it to end! 

Rocco still has more of the pack to meet. The pics with Bella are precious!









Rosa still has a while for the big send off with her family, THEN they must start a thread....right?









I am very happy to come here and watch them grow up!


----------



## FredD

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Beautiful colors and cute


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: More leetle friends...*

No Rosa and Rocco escapades in the last couple of days???? How is the little Prince???

Lee


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

I think I missed some questions. 

I think Ilsa, to me, looks Chow-Terv. She acts like a Chow with some real herding instinct and is so good to those puppies. They love her. Their au pair









Rosa's people are great. She will be with me until the end of the month, her spay is July 21. Yikes. 

Patti-I went looking for her tag-I am going to ask them to check when she goes to the vet next. And her fur is now that soft too! 

I am not sure with Rocco's ears. Maybe there is too much hair in his ears for them to stand? I bought a couple of marrow bones for them today to work on the chewing/teething stuff. 

MaryJane-yes, I got my dogs as young adults (or Nina the senior) until Mario. I would always look at the puppy pics and think I wonder if that's what Bella looked like...

Lee-thanks for checking in! I wanted to post some adventures in socialization but we had to take a couple of days off and just did some pack intros, which was exciting-ish! 

They met Mario (he was scared-but am going to have him go out when Ilsa is with him), Bruno, who was not too pleased with Rocco and let him know-needed and gently-but was very good. 

Then today I drove Rosa to the pet food store today-about 50 minutes away-and she did well until we parked, then her lunch joined us! I was going to take pictures when we got in, but didn't want to try to carry her and the camera in at the same time (she vomited on her leash too-we borrowed one for in the store). She did great though-when Mario got carsick, he would get very growly and upset after. She got huggy and kissy-oh wait, she IS huggy and kissy. I have never seen such a sweet baby. She convinced the clerk he should get on the floor with her, and made friends with a cat lady by sitting politely for petting. No pukies on the way home. 

And drumroll, please, Mariele told me she wanted to play with them! Not sure how we communicated it, but I let her meet Rosa and that was excellent, then they went out and played! Put her back in the house and got Rocco out, and I could hear Mariele barking-she wanted to play with him! So I figured, well, she can always jump up on the benches on the deck...instead...they had a grand old time! 

My puppy trainers-Ilsa and Mariele...look at Ilsa's leg hair-meets her belly hair-hard to believe she's 48#! Mariele needs to lose about 2#, she is more like cobby and puts weight on quickly. 









Rosa says did I just get taller? Or is this not Ilsa?









Oh, I am not Ilsa, my leetle friend, there is no jumping on me, so don't even think of it!









Whatcha waiting for leetle Rosa?









AH! You got me!









PSYCH! So sorry leetle one...









WOW! That old dog sure is fast!









Little fraggle girl pics-she makes me smile so much-


















I am even cuter in person! 









Because then you get my XOXO!









Now, the Prince...who this morning was doing the "dominance muttering" noises (ee ha, haw, ee, ee, ee, haw) that Kramer did. EEEK! That is not one of my favorite Kramer characteristics!







But it was so weird to hear. 

So I hear big things about you, leetle one...









Perhaps you have heard about me...I can hypnotize you to show your goodies to the world...I am...Mariele!









I can blow you backwards with a single bark!









Levitate you! (more or less)









Get you to copy my every move...









Stop! Someone check my thyroid!









The distraction worked! Eat my dust puppy boy!












































They all had fun-Mariele was so good. So proud of her-and all her idea! 

Thanks for looking and following the friends. OH! A stealth bomber went over today (airshow) and no reaction-we weren't outside, but still...pretty good!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Yesssss! I have awesome timing again! Stopped by when there is pictures..(I do sleep, really I do...







)

WOnderful pictures!!! They just get better and better! 

The show my goodies to the world one, cracked me up!!







Yikes, Rocco! TMI.









Ilsa and Mariele are wonderful!! Love the pics with Mariele playing. 

I wish I could get some Rosa XOXO's!!







What a sweetheart.


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: More leetle friends...*

ahhhh







They are just sooo precious!

Lee


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

those were awesome 
Rosa is adorable and LOVE Rocco what a firecracker


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Sooooooo Jean will they be making a trip with you to visit some "friends" before Rosa moves out?


----------



## kshort

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh...how can any puppy possibly be this cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










I'm totally and completely in love with this little girl. She reminds me so much of Murphy as a puppy. With Murph's keeshound mask and the same petite face, there is such a similarity. The sweetness just poors out of Rosa...







Rocco is just as gorgeous -- so full of himself and full of fun! 

Looks like the big doggies are so accepting of these two - how wonderful! My poor, poor Mario - scared of those baby puppies??? All the more reason he should move to Colorado!!


----------



## kshort

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

oops..."Keeshond" - spelled it wrong...


----------



## Tula

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Jean - I so admire you and everyone else that consistently fosters. I don't know how you guys do it. My heart would be breaking all the time from saying goodbye... I don't like to say goodbye. And these babies are just too cute, I don't think I would be able to trust anyone else to their care! Guess that's why I don't foster, I would keep them all and end up as the crazy hoarding lady down the street! LOL


----------



## kelso

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*








this entire thread! I come here as well to check up...it is a guaranteed smile and warm fuzzy! Love reading about them


----------



## galadybug

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Just had to stop by and get a cuteness fix!!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

I'm probably the last one to notice, but Rocco's mask makes a perfect heart. Is somebody telling us something?



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN[/IMG]


MJ


----------



## aubie

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Gosh Rosa is growing!! They are both adorable as always....I want a leetle friend!!!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*






















I love them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

great pics!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Rocca's face is so lovely! Gosh he's a handsome pupster!


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*
























OMG Jean these two are jsut too cute! I am so glad you have such great puppy helpers...looks like your pack enjoys them for the most part....just don't tell anyone


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

I love the leetle friends. They are absolutely precious. I'm glad to see they're getting along with the members of the Packistan.







I love seeing doggies playing together.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Rosa, Festival Queen (many pics)*

I can't remember what I was going to answer from your posts! HA! 

Well, I'll be back later to see if I missed anything-thanks for looking at the leetle friends!

Today I took Rosa to a local street festival. She didn't want to go in the car at first (last time she threw up). Then when we got there, she didn't want to walk in the parking lot, but I think that could have been heat or because I have carried them in parking lots so they don't think they can walk around with cars (not sure how long that plan can continue...). I parked near the blood pressure tent because I knew people there and thought that would be a good start for her. 

She was nervous at first, the nurse of course was so nice, and put cold water on her paws...and in a few seconds, Rosa realized that this might be a fun time. 

I am going to help at the BP table. Where's my stethoscope?









We are going to test the pet the dog, have your BP drop theory here today people...









I can do ear exams too!









Skin screenings!









Salty...









OOOH! Scalp checks! 









Tickle checks?









But I have to sit nice before I do any of my nurse jobs. 









Sometimes I even sat nice in people's laps-can you see me?









Her nail polish matches my outfit! Maybe I could have nail polish...nurse puppies can be fancy too...









Oh my gosh-other dogs! Ummm, are you qualified to be doing any of this?









Hey, you are kind of gray like me...









I am working on not being such a close talker, but you, Maggie, are ADORABLE!









I know! I am cleaning your ear-I hear Cocker Spaniels have problems with them-don't worry, I am a nurse puppy...









Okay, I'll make myself smaller so you will want to play with me more...er, so I can take better care of you...









Sometimes just being me is therapy enough, I guess...









I like to tell my patients to take time to smell the flowers, and do it myself...









All in all, a good day's work. 









We only made it down a part of Main Street and then back to our start point-in an hour because so many people stopped to pet her. As we were going back through, everyone was saying "Bye Rosa!" She was SO good. I swear there is something about her that just beams happiness to people. 

Oh, and Rocco got to go to the vet office to get weighed. 21.8# and he got to give all the receptionists, vets, and staff kisses. He actually got right up on the scale and sat, like this is how it's done.


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Leetle Rosa, Festival Queen (many pics)*

aww. great pics! Little Rosa is getting so big!!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle Rosa, Festival Queen (many pics)*

Rosa looks great!!!


----------



## KristinEnn

*Re: Leetle Rosa, Festival Queen (many pics)*

awww lil nurse Rosa!!!


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

such great captions to the photos....Rosa is definitely a sweetheart - she must exude calming happy phernomes!

























Lee


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Whenever you need a smile you can count on the "leetle friends" .
They really have the ability to reach out and bring sunshine to all those around them.
Thanks


----------



## JenM66

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Love the Leetle Fraggle





















She's just so unique looking. I can't wait to watch and see how she changes, if she does, as she gets older. Now....Prince Rocco today, please


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Rocco is 21.8 lbs?? Him be a BEEEEG lil' Prince! How smart that he knew how to sit on his bun-bunz on da scale, Jean!









Those Rosa pics... sighhh.. she is like the Muppet of Happiness. I love the white tip to her tail, the soft expression she has, and her dear, sweet blue coloring and bright gentle eyes. She has lots of smiley expressions, too! Her EARS are beyond adorable! She herself IS theraps. We love Rosa and Rocco! Jean, thank you for taking pics. Such a great socialization day for Rosa!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Someone yesterday suggested Rosa might be mixed with Sheltie. I do think if she is mixed with anything (and she might not be-who knows) it is something from the Collie family-regular, Sheltie, or Aussie/Border Collie, because she is scary smart. 

She is the Muppet of Happiness! She was so gentle with the kids-and it's not like she's been around a lot of them, other than on outings. She does something to people, melts them a little with her sweetness-that whole pheromone thing for sure! I just make sure to protect her-those with soft hearts...

Today Rocco is going out. He is fun to travel with-he rolls around in his crate like a Weeble. He also got a new outfit.


----------



## JenM66

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*






















Stop making me laugh, my stitches hurt!! 

Rosa - the Muppet of Happiness

Rocco - a WEEBLE






























I can't take it!!!!!! MUST SEE LEETLE FRIENDS DAILY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

New outfit? New outfit?? Rocco gots a new outfit?? Not that, like, I'm nosy or anything...


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Rocco a weeble chicken hawk LOL, I just adore the leetle friend adventures!


----------



## kshort

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANSomeone yesterday suggested Rosa might be mixed with Sheltie. I do think if she is mixed with anything (and she might not be-who knows) it is something from the Collie family-regular, Sheltie, or Aussie/Border Collie, because she is scary smart.
> 
> She is the Muppet of Happiness! She was so gentle with the kids-and it's not like she's been around a lot of them, other than on outings. She does something to people, melts them a little with her sweetness-that whole pheromone thing for sure! I just make sure to protect her-those with soft hearts...
> 
> Today Rocco is going out. He is fun to travel with-he rolls around in his crate like a Weeble. He also got a new outfit.


I think that's why she's always reminded me so much of Murphy when she was a puppy. I need to see if I can find a picture - she was born long before I had a digital camera. They are very sweet, get along with everyone and, as you said, scary smart. BUT, she looks more like a GSD than Murphy ever did. And with Rocco and Sophia looking so much like purebreds, who knows. I guess as she grows up, it will become more apparent. She is still the most adorable puppy I've ever seen!! 

Can wait to see pictures of Rocco's big day!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Did the Prince get a new harness??


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

OMG she is just too freakin' cute!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Rocco sees beeg dogs...*

Stitches-did I miss something?









The silly leetle ones-yesterday on the way to the vet, as we would go up and down hills and around curves, he would roll around in the crate-like it was fun. He would ball himself up so his legs wouldn't get in the way so much. So finally someone appreciates my driving! The Weeble does! 

Kris, I think I would pay to see Murphy puppy pictures!









The Prince did get a new harness! He modeled it today! 

First, we drove through a torrential storm! It was really pouring. He helped me drive.









When we got there (BDBH Meet/Greet) he was greeted by a PACK (I believe in human terms they call them a team) of soccer girls. Their game had been rained out and apparently they were set free in a strip mall! Feral children! They ran to him, and he was like, wha? huh? because we had literally just gotten there. Then he got excited, and peed all over them while standing up (I see why having the puppies not stand up and making them stay off is maybe a good idea)! 








Ahhhh...Rocco. Even with their sudden attack, and swarming around him, he gave the soccer pack a







He gave all those big dogs looking at him a :thumbdown: Yep-he was quite nervous about the dogs. Who knew! He had one bad big dog experience in a parking lot when we were out (he got rushed by two big off lead dogs, I didn't post-I felt too bad for not protecting him) but I thought his time with the pack had helped that. Not so much. But when the crowd of dogs lessened, he did make two friends! Jed and Kyah (the KY Kids). They were VERY good with him. Kyah did me a solid by playing with him even though she was tired-I was very appreciative of her help. 

EEEEEEEEEEEK! It's some kind of dog purgatory! Get me out of here!









OH! A lap! I call it! 









OH! A kid! Must lick face...








Notce the blur in the Rocco pictures as compared to the Rosa ones...hmmm...

Please love me...









A close up of his new outfit...









And an unappealing little nugget I learned about Rocco today-he will guard his food against strange dogs. Even if it's in a backpack. So I got to wear my backpack all day.









Don't you look at my food. Yeah, you, with the scary eyes. 









What you lookin' at?









Miss Kyah...waiting for him to be ready to say hi. . . he smelled her prosthetic leg...I am glad he didn't grab it. Given some time alone with her, I am sure that would be a tug toy in his mind! Aiden's cast, he was pretty sure was something to be bitten...









And making herself very non-threatening to a blur we will call Blocco (Blurry Rocco):









I am sooooooooooo tired...









He was so tired, he tried to climb in the car himself and was making piggy grunt noises from the attempt. 

He couldn't wait to see Rosa-he wouldn't even wait for her to come out of her crate-he ran in and tackled her! 

As tired as he was, he wanted to play with her. . . 









I got a two stick a day habit...









Sometimes, it was scary, but it was a lot of fun you guys! Kids are like puppies!









I got plently of cuteness sleep while he was gone-can you tell!?!









Thanks for visiting your Leetle Friends!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

I recognize that blue eyed beauty in an above photo from the BDBH website!

Rocco looks princely in his new harness. 

You always do such fun things with the pups Jean!


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

love them
so adorable and loveable


----------



## JerzeyGSD

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

They're as cute as ever!


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

They are just too spankin cute...and a glimpse of KWP...she looks magnificent (sp). Jean, I think you will definately earn your rescuers wings this year for sure!


----------



## kshort

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Wow Jean - he is such a gorgeous puppy. I'm always so focused on Rosa, that I forget to look at anyone else...







The pictures are terrific, his new outfit is to die for (oh, maybe boy doggies don't say that...) and it looks like he did very well. I'm sure that's quite overwhelming for a puppy, especially when they get rushed. But he handled it like a champ! Love your captions as always.

I'm going to try to find some baby Murphy pictures - have to dig deep into the drawer where I keep all those prints...


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Awww Rocco sounds like he's a blast. Curling up to be a more effective weeble.

Risa says she will show him that bigger dogs aren't too scary. She likes puppies, even though she herself is afraid of other dogs.









Nice to see Kyah and Jed







as well.


----------



## JenM66

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Feral children





















The girl in the first picture resembles my niece. I wonder if her soccer team was in NY?!!

(Stitches - had a questionable mole removed from my lip.)


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

OMG - Rosa gives a whole new meaning to the word "cute" - I love the "muppet of happiness" description - oh, so true when you look at that last picture! She is just beyond words 

Rocco is great - such a brave boy to venture out without his sister into the big scary world..










Lee


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

"cuteness sleep"








She definately does not need any more of that!


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

I do not know anything about what you have done in your life prior to this but reading everything you have done to get these 2 little angels off to the best start in their lives possible has earned you Sainthood status. If only the world had more Saint Jean's!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Feral children....









His new harness is lookin' good but I still think he needs hid princely crown harness.









Both of them are looking great. Jethro would LOVE to show them both a good time. Kind of the big brother of the Muppet and Weeble.


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*



> Quote:Feral children!












I do better with 4 legged furry little ones that can be crated or corralled...


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Rocco's new harness looks very attractive! I see he is even getting the sable GSD ring round his tail in the middle. Too cute! He had a determined look on his face. What a sweetheart! Both Rosa and Rocco have adorable "ear floaties!" I think this was a good experience for Rocco. Kyah looks fantastic! Jean and Darcy you have done a fantastic job with Miss Kyah! Rosa Fraglette is smiling.. how dear is she!! Leetle Friends always make my day! Thank you Jean for posting these for us!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

DOH! I had a bunch of stuff typed up and lost it! Whoops! Can you live trap feral kids?









Thanks for all the kind comments! Definitely not anything but a person-like so many in rescue-who enjoy and get so much out of this too. For these puppies, I am trying to honor the memory of their mom, and do my best for her. We believe she was PTS at the shelter, maybe for protecting them-not sure-but this is what was gathered. 

Rosa now weighs 16.8 pounds! And has been cleared for her spay next week on the 21st so she can go to her new home on the 26th. Her adopters and their families are reading along and enjoying your comments! They came up to visit her again yesterday. She had a great day. 

She also got to play with Ava yesterday-working on good experiences and dog manners. 

Hi Ava! Hi! Hi! Hi! Hi Ava! Hi! Over here! It's Rosa! Hi!









Huh. Maybe she can't see me. Hi Ava! Hi! Hi! Hi! 









Well, I can't see you either! Heheheheheeeeeeeeeee!









I guess she wants to me to do what she's doing. 









Maybe crazy puppy face will entice her?









Then...it happened...Ava started chasing Ilsa, and Rosa joined in.

Ava, Ava, Ava, Ilsa, Ilsa, Ilsa...eeeeee! I'm playing with two big dogs!









They ARE big! Look at them!









I am just like them! I'm one of the girls! 









She was really good-she's "getting it" in terms of being a dog as opposed to raised by humans. So that's good!

Rocco pics next!


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Rosa is such a happy girl.... and the "I can't see you either" pic cracked me up. 

Jean, your right....you are just doing what so many in rescue do, BUT I must say that you do it so well







. 

Now.....I love leetle friends and my fraggle fix is taken care of, bring on the chickenhawk!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

GAAAAAA!! Rosa pics!! Miss white-tail-tip! Fragglicious!! I love her crazy puppy face picture.. too cute! I just wanna smoosh and KISS sweet little dear Rosa with the precious puppy-girlie face! Good girl Ava and Ilsa, both big girls are playing so nicely with Lil Fragglette! Honestly, Rosa's beautiful soft coloring is just so stunning. She be preety!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many p*

Yikes--look what I missed while on vacation. I could only see two pictures and read the captions.









So cute--thanks for keeping us updated on their lives. You can't help but smile when looking at these two super cuties.

And so glad that Rosa has a great home lined up--the pressure was just too much for me.


----------



## Legend14

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Patiently waiting for more pics of Rocco. Rosa is cute but the lil' chickenhawk... what a pup!


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Those were awesome!!! 
Bring on Rocco!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*










Here's the Chickenhawk! 

Thank you very much. 

Lots of pics and a slow photobucket day.










Learning again...Mariele rules!

Crazy eye-off!









Mariele pulls ahead...









It's a Knock-Out! Crazy eye-off winner-Mariele! 









And now that THAT's established, we can play!









oooh! Bella, she's my friend right? Okayyyy...maybe when I am on a leash more?









How about Bruno? He's the big guy here now. Hey big guy, can I see your toy?









Run away! Run away! No, the big guy does not want me to see his toy!









Say it again, Rocco. 
Yes, sir, I understand, I really do. No touchin' the big guy's toys. 









Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Hi Ava!









What is with these puppies, Ilsa?









Psssst...Rocco...see if you hold still, she will come to YOU! 









And Rocco with his dog momma/teacher, Ilsa...









She's done so well with these two puppies...I think Rocco has needed her most. 









Thanks for looking!


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> She's done so well with these two puppies...I think Rocco has needed her most.










this melts my heart


----------



## Legend14

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Aaawww! It is good to know Ilsa (and Jean) are taking such good care of the Prince. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Kurys Mom

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Ohhhh I just love them sooooo.... Need to get a grip here









They are growing and doing so well! These two have special powers, ye leetle old souls shining through.

Once again Jean, thank you so much for sharing them with everyone and taking such good care of them. Can only speak for myself but they have done my heart good. Rosa is an angel for sure. and well Rocco he is an 'angel' in disguise, lol They look so good and are flurishing for sure.

And before I forget, your pac is absolutely stunning, what great fur kids!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


Maybe I'm a little emotional today but this one got me all misty. What an absolutely AMAZING picture. Sort of says it all, doesn't it? He's a'stayin' Jean, ready or not!!!!


----------



## Barb E

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*



> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm a little emotional today but this one got me all misty. What an absolutely AMAZING picture. Sort of says it all, doesn't it? He's a'stayin' Jean, ready or not!!!!
Click to expand...

I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one that got misty at that picture - I think it's a framer


----------



## Tula

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*



> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm a little emotional today but this one got me all misty. What an absolutely AMAZING picture. Sort of says it all, doesn't it? He's a'stayin' Jean, ready or not!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one that got misty at that picture - I think it's a framer
Click to expand...

add me to that list!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


Funny how so many of us are drawn to this picture but for different reasons. What really struck me was what an awesome photographer Jean is. I mean look at how Ilsa's bent ear balances Rocco's tail.

Good that there is free admission to the Museum of the State of Jeanspackistan.

Mary Jane


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

great pics!


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*



> Quote:Her adopters and their families are reading along and enjoying your comments!


Welcome soon to be Rosa parents! I imagine you are counting the days until your little bundle of joy comes home


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Dawn-that one got me too. She loves those puppies so much-I got her out of her bed today when I got home so she could play with them, and she did this whole dance of joy-it's so sweet and funny, because she's not a happy acting type normally! She takes very good care of them. It's nice to have such a great helper. 

Rocco and Ilsa at the fence-I don't even know what they were watching, but she was doing it, so he was too. I am glad you all liked that picture-they were just frozen there. Mary Jane-there's another one, but the ear/tail thing didn't match as well-I didn't realize that's why I picked that one though!

Ye leetle old souls...I think that might be it...little sparkly old souls. Thank you Lisa. 

I think they are counting the days-they are so good at staying in touch (I owe them an e-mail)! 

While Bruno, Bella, and Ava went to the groomer (will post a picture of those shiny dogs tomorrow) I decided to try Anna out with Rocco. 

First, let's let Ilsa and Mariele tire him out...Mariele is so unpredictable, he is fascinated and loves her...









Showing off his big boy nose (where did that come from!) to Ilsa (he was looking at a bird):









Anna looks...sees him...zoiks...









Sorry so blurry-me getting close with the camera, and Rocco being close would not be a good combo for Annalise!









YAY! She likes him, she really likes him! Or at least is tolerating him!









So the girls went in and Rosa came out. 

And down the stretch she comes...the Flying Nun in the lead...









Ilsa, Ilsa, we love you!









Ahhhh...puppy...









The Happy Fragglet! 









And this boys and girls is what happens when Ilsa forgets you are much smaller and tugs you across the lawn...with the bath washcloth...


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

I've missed 4 posts of pictures! Yikes! Where have I been? 

It took me all day to catch up! Dog gone interuptions! 

I finally got my "beam of happiness". I love the pic with Rocco and Ilsa from behind, very precious! 

Love all the pics. Love the one with Rosa being a nurse,









Glad I caught up! Now my boys are begging to go ride their bikes, I will be smiling the whole time!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*








Ilsa playing Puppy tug!


----------



## aubie

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Flying nun Rosa!!! SWOOON!!!!!


----------



## kshort

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

The picture of Ilsa and Rocco is just perfection...in every way... And the flying nun. Can she get any CUTER????????????????? Anna...amazing as always. BUT, where's my Mario???







Is he still a'scared of the puppies????

To Rosa's future mommy and daddy. I am so happy for you both and little Rosa. It's obvious from the pictures that Jean has posted that she is going to a wonderful home and we know she will be adored and loved. But if you don't post pictures and keep us updated, we WILL hunt you down!!


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

awwwwwwwww -







they're darling...so cute wtih Ilsa

Lee


----------



## DSudd

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Jean great pictures - Gotta say I agree with Jen - Rocco isnt going anywhere.

Rosa is just so precious.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

Love the pictures!


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Rocco goes to the Rodeo!*

Okay, bike rodeo. But still! 

Ilsa loves those puppies. I have to let her play with them or she acts like she's being punished-gets all droopy and sad. She loves dragging them too...if puppies could giggle (imagine that for a second) you could hear them giggling with her! Rosa can't keep her paws off of Ilsa-I am so glad they got a chance with a second mom. 

Yep, Mario is still nervous with the puppies. Hoping to have the time this weekend to work it out some more.









I took Rocco to the bike rodeo today! It was a work thing and he waited in the car during the helmet fitting (I was just there to take pictures) then we went to the park for the rodeo (again just pics).

We had to wait a long time between the two things. In puppy time it was at least three days. 

Whoo boy, a picture with some wildflowers, this is gonna be a looong wait...









Allrighty...a picture in front of a bush. I gotta stop posing-she's camera nuts. 









Yep, yep, saying cheese. 









Pebble! Foot! Ow! Lady! 









How heavy do you have to be to get this baby to wobble?









I could use a little water...tongue...dry...









Maybe if I offer her a down she'll stop...









Guess not! I don't have wheels, but I am still gonna rodeo! Anyone else lost with these arrows?









OH! KIDS! Hey kids! Over here! Cuuuute puppy! No? 









Eh, I tried! 









Time to daydream a little...









He did really well. Had a little eep! over a dog (a 9 year old shi-tzu







) and a little eep! over *one* of the kids on a bike. All the other kids, bikes, scooters, skateboards, the police guy, yelling lady-fine, just this very tall boy with a bobblehead kind of thing happening with his helmet...a little freaky! But he settled as you can see. He did the little yellow slide a couple of times-not fast enough to get a picture of it-he liked it a lot! Then to the vet office to get weighed-22.8 pounds and again, he gets right on the scale like he's the big shot.







He got attention from everyone he could. 

Also, here are three of his friends after going to the groomer the other day-I said I'd post it and never did! Ava, Bella, and Bruno...









The leetle friends sniffed them all over when they got home! 

Thanks for looking!

PS-is there kind of a big head stage with puppies-not sure if it's the angles...but...


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle Rocco goes to the Rodeo!*

OH Leetle Rocco .... you smile for the camera as perdy as your sister Rosa does!!!







If it is possible you are getting cuter







I LOVE your "I'm a rescue" badge!!!


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Leetle Rocco goes to the Rodeo!*

Oh the ears! I can't stand it!





















What a cutie patootie!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Leetle Rocco goes to the Rodeo!*

Wubby wubby wanna HUG heem! Rocco did so GOOD with all those bikes and kids and all the hoopla! He has such a handsome, dark face! Jean, what do you think may be in his lineage?

SHINY Ava! Pretty Bella! Formally-attired Bruno! They look so clean and happy in the sunshine.


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: Leetle Rocco goes to the Rodeo!*

OMG could he possibly get any cuter?!?!?!?! Jean he is jsut too precious! That is so funny/cute about the vet's scale....haha.


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: Leetle Rocco goes to the Rodeo!*

awwwwwwww there's the handsome little man!!!!! He is looking so good! And brave!










Lee


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle Rocco goes to the Rodeo!*

Jen-I had a break in my sanity and ordered that tag thing for him from "Foxy and Lola". His friends at the vet office wanted to know if those were his stripper friends.
















His ears are so soft-they go everywhere-and how do you stop people from petting them? Sometimes I even catch myself pushing on them! 

Patti-I would love for you to be able to hug him-he would throw himself at you and his face would smoosh against your legs like someone thrown onto a windshield! 

I have no idea on his lineage-anyone with any knowledge have a guess? I know he's from GA, and there is a wide variety of dogs that end up in shelters there. He's pretty small for almost 4 months...even though he's big to me compared to when he got here! 

I am very proud of the 3 who went to the groomer together-they were so good for her even without me there! YAY! 

He also went back on the vet scale when I gave him a treat. Like that is where he's supposed to eat his treats there. Duh, lady! Have you posted recent pics of Gianna? She was my virtual puppy there for a while! 

Lee, he was very brave-he'd never seen any of those wheeled things before. I also thought it was possible, and was ready to take him to the car, that he would get frustrated with all that going right past him, but he did well. 

And that little tongue thing-where he sticks it out a teeny bit-it makes me laugh and I swear he does it on purpose. Like Rosa learned to make that smile face-I am pretty sure about that. One thing that made me laugh today was his posing in all those pictures-and then one of the receptionists at the vet office got her camera/phone out and he sat and looked up at her like oh yeah, I know how this works!

OMG. I am one of "those" parents.







I see people nodding politely, smiling...walking off "to get a drink" or "use the restroom..."


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Leetle Rocco goes to the Rodeo!*

Well you could knock me over with a feather--you as one of "those" parents.
















He is looking so cute and seems to be turning into one of your dogs! He looks more and more like someone through all of your dogs' genes in a pot and mixed them together. Voila, instant Rocco Ricocoa.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Leetle Rocco goes to the Rodeo!*

OMG Rocco is the cutest lil guy. I am just in love with him. Is he gonna come hang out with us next week? He'd better!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle Rocco goes to the Rodeo!*
























http://www.lolaandfoxy.com/


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle Rocco goes to the Rodeo!*

Wow, is Rocco turning into a HUNK or what?! *swoon*


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Leetle Rocco goes to the Rodeo!*

great pics of rocco!!


----------



## Legend14

*Re: Leetle Rocco goes to the Rodeo!*

Jean, you should be proud of your leetle boy!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

So Rosa went to the BDBH meet/greet to get her microchip and do a little socialization. You forget how much time you need to socialize puppies (when you have one that doesn't pass out in his own vomit on the drive-poor Mario)! Rosa had a ginger snap before we left and had no pukies! YAY! 

Getting picked up which she loves, even though she doesn't look so happy right now-she is showing off her GSD/DeNiro mole:









OOH! I love to meet and greet! 









Hehehe tickles my ears!









Hey lady, I know you and your rescue saved me and all, but a little more lap help here, please...I need to snuggle you...









She got to meet and greet dogs too. 

HEY! Eagle! That's MY move!









It sure is nice to kiss a boy that ain't my brother!









Hi Dodger, I'm Rosa, it's a pleasure to sit politely and meet you...









Okay, Jed, you're kind of in the way of that person I want to see, so I'm just gonna stand on your back, 'k? 









There's the person I wanted to see! Thanks for the help, Jed's face!








(what a good boy he was-we are working on NOT doing that with all dogs)

Oh Miss Kyah I have heard so much about you! And if I scream, I get called Kyah! Why is that? 









What the ???? Oh, I see a training issue...yes indeedy...









See, people, you gotta let them know who's in charge...ya'll watching how I do this...









You will obey me...you will obey me...you will obey me...(I am kid whispering)









I call this an alpha roll, yeah, sure, you say it's outdated, but with these dominant types, you really gotta show them you're the boss...









The key is in holding them down as long as you need to until they submit...all that positive training is a bunch of hooey! Look how I do this-see how he responds?









Proof is in the puddin' people! He's behaving now! If not, I'll do it all again, I swear I will-he has to learn, who is in charge.

















So that was Rosa's busy day. She really enjoyed herself, especially meeting everyone and giving kisses. What a wonderful puppy she is. Shhh...she did much better than Rocco did the previous week with the dogs, but we don't want to hurt his feelings. 

He did have a big day himself, meeting Mario! Or should I say Mario had a big day...

Ummmm...puppies are scary...and Rocco says, hey, I'm a chicken hawk and you're my chicken! But really I like that little brown one a lot!









OOOH! She's got a toy!









Off to the races...Mariele, Rocco, Ilsa, Mario all playing...









We did end up with a problem when Rocco lost his mind and decided to chase Mariele and not the toy. He was tired and getting too wound up. She did well though-I thought she would go catatonic but she went back at him-which he needed. Then Ilsa knocked him around a little like you like that...do ya? See how it feels...punk. And then we went in so he could rest up and think about his actions.







No one messes with my Mariele!


----------



## FredD

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

Beautiful dogs & pictures.


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

Rosa is the poster child for "Sweet" - she is just so adorable! that leetle face! Love that she met Kyah

Looks like the leetle Prince is integrating and they will help him find his place!

Lee


----------



## ded37

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

Rosa is the sweetest, dearest, little Ms social pup!! We all loved meeting her!!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*








Rocco getting in "trouble"







All of Rosa's pictures







Can I pleeeeaaaasssseeeee move in to your house? It looks like so much fun!!!!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

Thanks for the pictures. What a little sweetie she is.


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*



> Quote: We did end up with a problem when Rocco lost his mind and decided to chase Mariele and not the toy. He was tired and getting too wound up. She did well though-I thought she would go catatonic but she went back at him-which he needed. Then Ilsa knocked him around a little like you like that...do ya? See how it feels...punk. And then we went in so he could rest up and think about his actions. No one messes with my Mariele!


Sounds like your pack knows how to raise a puppy!

I hope Rosa does well this week with her surgery. Do you have a date set yet for her departure to her forever home? And a box of kleenex ready for yourself? Hopefully her new parents will be signed up here and have a camera ready to keep her fans happy


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

Poor Rosa's parents... they probably thought they were just adopting one little puppy. Little did they realize it was a package deal and she comes with the whole herd of us!


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

OK all - you have to let Jean know that "leetle friends" birthday cards should be available for one and all to send to their friends !!!!!! I am totally honored and humbled to receive the first (and it better not be the only one!) "lettle friends" cardd - I think they could be a great fund raiser! Online or in print!















to Rosa and Rocco!

Lee


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

Jean,

OK, I didn't have dessert tonight-but I looked long and hard at Rosa and Rocca.

thank you,
MJ


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

EEEEEEEEEK great pics!!

and WHOA...is that our Dodger







at meet and greet??? I'm so happy to see her doing so well!!!!!!!!!!! Wow...has she come a long long way!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

Wow Rosa is growing up! I can't wait to meeeeeeet her! My much more dog-friendly male dog is going in for his yearly checkup and some vacc updates this week so he can enjoy some playdates soon!


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

great pics!


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

Jean....I swear, these two are just spilling over with personality! Rosa oozes sweet and lovey dovey, can't resist her "cuddle me" phermones! And Sir Rocco, prince of chickenhawks playing with the pack...what a good boy. He will learn to leave Mariele be...he is a hunky hunky little man! 

As far as my Gianna....its been a couple weeks since I posted some pics of her royal hurricaneness, but I will see what I can do







.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

She's gotten so big!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

Rocco, as most boyz sometimes just needs to learn lessons the hard way! 

Rosa.... WTG on the Alpha rolls leetle girl.


----------



## girlll_face

*Re: Leetle Rosa meets and greets-literally (many pics)*

Aw, what a fun day for her!!! She's adorable. Ms. Kyah looks so great, I'm still amazed with her. That Eagle and Jed are stunning! I wish there was a meet and greet here in GA, Belle's would love it!! Hopefully our BBQ at Stone Mountain works out.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Today was Rosa's spay day. I also took a senior kitty in for his sedation grooming and exam (sometimes you have to do what you have to do to-he's scary-but sweet in his own way!). I just got a call a little bit ago and both are doing very well!









Anesthesia was smooth, her buccal mucosal bleeding time test was better than average and her blood work was excellent. I can pick them up after 4:30 as long as I can keep her quiet tomorrow. I think it will be harder on Rocco! 

I forgot to schedule her rabies shot while I was there this morning and called when I got home. The receptionist told me everyone was in the back playing with Rosa! She's such a leetle charmer! 

Hey, maid lady...I didn't get my breakast this morning...








(sorry so blurry-I got my new flash this afternoon-too late for everyone with eye damage







)
And I have a ton of pictures I took yesterday to go through, so I found these instead until I can crop those. 

Camera phone picture of the three of them when I first got them home-look at their fat little wormy bellies...









A week later, at the vet office...




















Jen-sure-the pack would take a bit to get used to you (and in that time you couldn't move or gesture much) but after that it would be a blast! 

Lee-I am looking for my old cafepress store (???) and will let you know when the first card goes up!








Yes, Rocco needs a pack to raise him. He did learn though. Today he was out with all of them (before Bella, Bruno and Ava could run back in the house like they did yesterday) and was trying very hard to be a good, big boy. 

Looking forward to the Gianna pictures! 

I am sure I've left stuff out I wanted to respond to-my brain is on summer vacation.


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Yay Rosa, you're such a big girl!


----------



## LukesMom

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

So glad to hear that she's doing well. Good luck keeping Rocco away from her and keeping her quiet.


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Oh Leetle Friends baby pictures!














So cute!!! 

I hope Rosa has a speedy recovery (and Rocco lets her!)


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Love, love the pics as always!! Love the one with Rosa saying that tickles when the person is petting her ears!









You have done it now. I have the fever. I may get a pup (8 wks) to foster Friday and will need lots of advice from Rosa and Rocco!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Maid lady


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*








She was quite perturbed with me this morning. She gave me a double take (which she does-like she needs to be cuter) when she saw there was no water. 

I wrassled her away from her friends at the vet office (Dee-I think her family is going to have to lojack her-be warned). She was a little gorked of course but sweet as always. I got her out at home and asked her to go peedilly pots (yeah not the best phrase) and she went eee (direct quote) and layed down in the grass. She is sound asleep now. 

Rocco couldn't get over not being able to greet her, it was raining too hard to play, so he got a bath to tire him out. 

He will be the world's cleanest puppy if I have to keep doing that until she leaves for her forever home on Sunday! Boy did you guys nail that!


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Poor Rocco, he is going to have to grow up.....Will he and Rosa get to see each other on play dates after she goes to her forever home??? She is so forlorn in the cage...

Lee


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

No more Leetle Rosa Instant Sunshine after Sunday! Noooooooo! Rocco's gonna have to carry the load for both of them









I am glad her surgery went well today and that she is on the mend.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Poor Rocco is having a hard time being able to see Rosa, but not being able to play with her. How do I know this? Because he is barking! Rosa also wants to go out when he goes out. How do I know this? Because she is squeaking. She doesn't bark when she is "mad" and wants to do something she peeps.









It is going to be tough for Rocco-but luckily we are all going to the same training class (that should be fun right







) and we will probably do visits too! Rosa's people basically live in their own park/wilderness-I am betting most people on this board would LOVE to live where they are. I know I would! 

She is doing really well today. Last night I gave her one piece of dog food to go into her bed-and a bit of water which she didn't really want. Today she's eating and drinking, and bouncing around like she didn't have surgery. Her incision is so tiny-thin! So I am keeping her crated and will need to leash her apparently to go out! 

We are all going to be in Rosa withdrawal after Sunday!

From the day before surgery...

I know, I know, but it's not easy being this adorable...
















Time to show her new family the REAL Rosa...









That's not the real me! 









This is me..see...sweet...









I am only defending myself against my big brother after all...









I love this-itty bitty teeny weeny GSD puppy stalker...









The leetle friends with Ilsa...

You'll never leave me right Ilsa?









Okay, this, this I am not getting yet...you roll on your back and it makes you smile? Guess it's an old dog thing!









Mama!









Me too! I'm the bigger slower one Mama!









Working on their routine for the synchronized puppy Olympics...









And Rocco wants to show you he can now jump on the deck benches. Greaaaaaat. This means he also jumps OFF. 

Oh yeah...I'm cool...









This is a little move I do to freak her out that I like to call No Neck Rocco...









Thanks for visiting the Leetle Friends!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Yaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Rosa and Rocco!! ILSA as mega-super-duper BONUS!! Jean, thank you so much for posting these pictures for us! I just know Rosa will be delighted in the wilderness/park area with her new family. We will miss her! Gonna have Rosa withdrawal for sure! Rocco is getting more floofy, I think Jean. His coat is starting to look fuller to me! I love the pic of him on the bench. What a darling boy he is! Both of them have such cute markings, too. I bet Rocco is gonna have a mane!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*








In the momma shot with Rosa, she looks like a widdle ram!









They are sooo cute!


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Jean,
Just catching up on the Adventures of the Leetle Friends...awesome pics as always! How about a pic thread of the kitties, LOL?!??!?!


----------



## geokon_2000

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Jean, They're too freaking CUTE!!!! I just love these puppers.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Rocco goes to a picnic!*

THANKS! 

Ohhhh...no kitty pictures. Poor kitty is...nekkid.









Rosa is doing really well post-surgery. She's getting a little bored so tomorrow she is going to go to the vet office twice. Once to visit the HR person who wanted to see Rosa (maybe a job offer?) before she left, and then later in the day for her rabies shot. 

Finally? I can do something? Sheesh!









Before we went to the picnic...Mr. Hydrangea, 2009...









I took him to a picnic with the Compeer organization for work. http://www.compeer.org/ I figured he would get to see some new things and meet people who might react to him differently. He did and he soaked up the attention like a sponge.









I thought I'd ask other people-he seems to invite people to grasp his face and turn it up to them-but he also seems to be doing the looking up on his own-like that's how he approaches them? Never having had such a people oriented dog around at this age, does he look as comfortable and calm as I think or am I missing something?









Silly, I'm having fun!









Little women love me! 









Tall men love me! 









People with walkers love me!









What on earth-is that all food? What do you call this? A picnic-I love it!









Hehehee you told that lady not to give me pepperoni and she did...









He did really well with all the people. Totally distracted by dropped food though-he was trying to infantry crawl through the whole picnic pavilion. Then he started to get all wiggly, I took him out to potty, but like someone else, he had never pottied there, so he wasn't going to go. Went back in, he seemed overtired-ants in his pants, we went home (he jumped in the car-yay!) and he pooped as soon as he got his 58 collars and harnesses off and got outside. SO considering how badly he had to poop, he did REALLY well! But boy does he just put his nose down and go...pulling...where Rosa is light as a feather on lead. 

I have a feeling if they were little kids, and were in school together, he would hear "You know your sister doesn't..." a lot! 

Thanks for checking on the leetle (getting beeger) ones!


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

OMG - just when you think they can't be any cuter - they ARE! The first one of Rosa is just - too precious for words....are you SURE these leetle friends are real puppies and not Disney creations??????

Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

* sigh* I just love the leetle friends!







I don't know what I'm going to do if the daily pictures ever stop - I so look forward to them!

I sent this thread to my sister (no dog - 6 cats!) way back in the beginning and she's been checking back in from time to time too. The leetle friends have MANY fans!!!!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Jean, have you included the GSD.com membership agreement in the adoption papers for Rosa? Ya know the one where adopters are required to post regular updates?


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Okay - what gives with the musk ox impersonation?



























Are she and Ilsa playing predators and prey of the north?


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Thanks so much for posting these pictures. Missed yesterday's, of course, and so got the chance to see two sets of adorable photos. Seeing these two really makes me feel better.


----------



## geokon_2000

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

I just love these two Jean. I wish you were able to make it today.


----------



## lucymom

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

I can't stand it!!!!!!!!!!!! I check in every few days and usually am peeing myself with cuteness overload (or middle age) and can't even type a reply. I get all heebie-jeebied over these guys! The captions are the BEST and I think that Jean is actually channelling these guys.

The leetle friends got on line multiple times for their cuteness and personality quotas plus they landed in puppy heaven with Jean. Their eyes are always smiling! They are joy in fur coats.


----------



## vjt555

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

First time I have read this thread. Really great and the pictures are beautiful.


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Rosa's big day fast approaches.......please new Rosa mom & day - keep us supplied with pictures of her adorable leetle Fraggle cuteness!

Lee


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Is today Rosa's big day to go to her new home?!!! LOTS of pictures please. CONGRATULATIONS to the new Fraggle mommy and daddy. We love Rosa







and you're welcome here all the time (hint, hint).


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

No wanna go through Fragglette withdrawal!







If today is her special day, we are all sending positive wishes to sweet little Rosa! May her new family join the forum and keep us updated on her adorable sweet







Fraggle-ness!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*








I believe they are Disney! I have checked them for tags for Gund, but now...will look for the TM from Disney. 

Hi Deb's sister!







That is so neat. Maybe this will get her thinking of a leetle pup of her own someday!








Musk ox-thatwas the animal I was thinking of and could not imagine. Does that invalidate a contract for a dog if you hand over a musk ox? At the very least I am guessing different food recommendations would need to be made. 

Ruth, these two for me have been leettle soul healers. I am grateful for them and for BDBH. I am glad that they helped you too. It's so hard. 

I am sorry I missed the meet/greet. Rocco and I would have been finished in 30 minutes-he doesn't like heat either. And he would have been so tiny compared to those beeg dogs. Maybe Risa would have had more fun with a leetle friend because he is nervous around dogs still. 

Jennifer-thank you! They offer to babysit a certain someone at your home...yes, it's them...not me, I wouldn't want to pupnap Zuzu...nope. Not me.









Vanessa-thank you! I hope Annie is doing okay? 

Rosa, Jen and Patti-yes, today was Rosa's beeeeeeg day! Her adopters have already called to tell me she's doing well. Which was about the nicest thing they could have done and is so appreciated. 

I am hoping they stick around...I don't know if we are scaring them or encouraging them...I find that line a tough one so am unable to determine it!







If anything I am pretty sure







they will send me pictures which I could post for sure! 

Today I get adopted?!?









What should I train them to do first I wonder?









Hehehehe! Belly rubs and arm pillows! That's what I'll teach them!









I think I'm going to like adopted. 


























I have a family...









My first stalker picture (I mean, my last...) as I was driving away a woman had come over to meet Rosa, and I thought this was so wonderful as they showed off their leetle baby girl...


















Meanwhile, back at the ranch...Rocco is easily distracted by meat. 









And Bella...









And water...









He'll get to see his sister again soon though!







We really were so blessed with this adoption!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

"I think I"m going to like adopted"


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Perfect timing on the pictures, Jean. I got to cry again...or still.









Love her new mom's t-shirt!







And what a lovely e-card you made them! 

I think you had better take Rocco-Roccocoa outside and take some pictures now.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*



> Originally Posted By: JenM66"I think I"m going to like adopted"


I think she will too!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Rosa getting lubba-lubba-lubbas from her new family!!







Tons of love ahead for her in her new life. Great job Jean and BDBH! What adorable pics of her special day as Rosa







becomes the very center of their world. The Fraggle of Happiness has a new home!









Rocco







pics as a superduper bonus! He really looks like he drinks and ga-slurps with gusto! I love seeing him testing out his afterburners on Bella.







Such a handsome boy with his fluffy toasty-colored sable puppy coat! Thank you for posting Rocco pics today Jean!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle Rosa is doing well!*

Ooooooh I think I'm going to have to send an email to a certain lucky couple and see how Rosa is doing... maybe see if I can meet her sometime








haha! I think that was a great placement!


----------



## vjt555

Jean,

Annie died four weeks ago. I had to put her down since she had stopped eating and the vet said her organs were closing down. She died at home in my bedroom. I miss her. I will post some pictures in a week or so.


----------



## GSDTrain

Glad to see that Rosa's adoption went well! Can't wait to see more pictures from her adopters as she grows!


----------



## wolfstraum

How is Rocco today???? And any news on how Rosa is doing as teh Queen of her new domain???

Lee


----------



## littledmc17

I was on Vaca last week didn't get on too much
how is Rosa doing and how is Rocco??


----------



## Daisy1986

That made me tear up. BUT happy tears.









That was very special Jean, the pics of Rosa with her new family. What a wonderful moment! 

Thanks for sharing all this. It is great. I learn so much from you! 

I fostered a pup one night (8 wks old), they needed a back up for one night. It kicked my butt! Yikes. I was up all night. Now I have a JRT until the second. I am already in love since Friday.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Rosa is home...*

Vanessa-I am so sorry. I knew she'd been sick, but didn't realize...she was a very lucky girl to have been with you. 

Happy tears exactly! They are great. I am glad you have had some puppy fun Kelly. I enjoy them but they do kick your butt don't they! 

Isn't that shirt great-she made it (well, I didn't ask, I am thinking not the actual shirt...)! 

I have been lucky enough to get many Rosa updates and she is doing really well! They've gone on an outing where she was able to go into a public library (and was really good-she's something else), meet people, and experience new things. She is getting so much attention and love. I will post pictures from her first night home soon. 

In the meantime, Rocco has been adjusting to being the only (actual) puppy in the house. He's been getting more pack time in and out and really loves that. The pack says...hmmm...but seems to at the very least tolerate him-and he's being smart now and not bothering ones that don't want to be bothered. 

I'll post his pictures first from today...

Nothing for me in this box? Huh...well...at least I helped you take the garbage out...









Think they notice me...I'm just trying to blend in here...









Ava, you are pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty...always compliment when trying to make friends...









You can also copy body language to make someone like you...do you think all these things will work?









Screeeeeeeeech! Maybe not the dog to try the puppy eyes with...need to try something else with her...









Being a chew toy seems to work...









And lettin' the big guys chase me really seems to make them happy (even though you can't see one of the big guys...but he's really the bigger of the two...interesting...)...









Look! I think those two are fighting over who is going to chase me! (Rocco to the right...I just thought it was interesting they could run and eye spar at the same time):









And no, for the last time, I was not digging in the grass!









Thanks for looking! Rosa pics later!









Wth narration from Rosa, courtesy of her new folks, who also speak Rosa! 

Typical kid... "are we there yet?"









Wake me when we get there.









These were Rosa's first steps onto her new territory...









Hey wait for me pretty lady.









There you are, I got all out of breath chasing you. You didn't have to run with that camera, I pose rather well.... thank you very much









Exploring the garden, hey what's that red stuff?









Looking at the floating dock. Later on she got up on it without any hesitation (on a very short leash), such a brave girl.









Watching the ball....









Ah, maybe a belly rub would be more fun.









Typical kid, have every toy pulled out of the toy box within 5 minutes.









Hey, is that a big water bowl or what?









And this from them: As you can tell we are very happy.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Leetle Rosa is home...*

Can I please be adopted by Rosa's mom and dad too?????? What a beautiful home and area for a puppy to grow up in - WOW!!! I know she's going to be loved to pieces and I'm very happy for them all!

Rocco - what a little pistol. He's such a gorgeous puppy - he fits right in with your beautiful pack. Don't 'ya just wish you could read their minds? I can't imagine what they're saying about that little PITA puppy!!







Just look at Mario - no more scaredy cat with the baby!!!!


----------



## Kurys Mom

*Re: Leetle Rosa is home...*








Rosa.....what a story she could tell! She is so a Rags to Riches, Cinderella, Walt Disney, wait'n to happen movie! 

The love that they have for her shows, not only in their actions but in their faces. And she obviously loves them too. Rosa was so cute in her leetle car seat. What a lucky girl she is.

Thank you wonderful new Rosa's Mom and Dad for providing her with such a great new life. Any leetle doggies dream come true.

She is now, finally 'Home'.

and Jean, thank you for sharing them with all of us. I know, that I will never forget them....nor will you....oh and that litt'l Rocco, what a boy he is!! Can we say, we are tired, yet


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Leetle Rosa is home...*

Awww I'm glad to hear Rosa has gone to her new home. Though I hope we won't miss out on updates from now on!







Rocco is still as cute as ever. Risa says she and he could play 'scaredy wuss dogs' together.


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle Rosa is home...*



> Quote: What a beautiful home and area for a puppy to grow up in


That is absolutely true! 
Rosa's adopters are very happy to keep in touch, so I'm sure you'll all be getting updates from Jean! They email me once in a while as well - I'm hoping to plan a playdate for leetle Rosa and my boy Blazer soon - she's in my neck of the woods now!


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Leetle Rosa is home...*

What a beautiful place for an adorable baby girl! Could her ears be any cuter?


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rosa is home...*








The I am not digging in the grass picture of Rocco is funny! 

WOW! What a great new home Rosa!!! I want to live there too!!









I just LOVE happy endings!! I look forward to watching her grow up!


----------



## Sashmom

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

GEE ARE THEY CUTE!!!!


----------



## kelso

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*








The pic of Rocco with the grass is fabulous!!!!!!

Looks like he is getting the sable stripe and ring around his tail!! Will be interesting to see how his color changes. I forgot...did you know what either of the parents were? Just curious.

They are both tooo cute! 

What a fantastic home for Rosa! Congrats!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

Thanks for posting pictures. Everyone looks adorable, as usual. What a shame it is that they have to grow up and look like real dogs some day.









I am throwing my hat in the ring to be adopted by Rosa's parents. Rafi and Cleo would like to move out there too. Doesn't Rosa need some 4 legged friends?


----------



## lucymom

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

Geez, I am sobbing here for Rosa! She has my heart! Her little face is one of the sweetest things I've ever seen! And that belly!!!!!!!!

Bless you little Rosa and your new family and the lady and her pups who launched you in to fame.

Smoochies to Rocco.

I know this is HAPPY, but....gosh, I'm addicted to this thread and now I'll just have to start going to the gym again or something.


----------



## KristinEnn

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

I have been lurking...







and not posting but these two are just so addictive!! WOW... Rosa's new home is amazing! They are the perfect lil family!! and Rocco.. he is just a lil hunk! love him.


----------



## geokon_2000

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

Beautiful!!!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

Jean, while I love you and your dogs.....I now think I want to go live with Rosa too. What wonderful property. She'll be swimming in that "waterbowl" before long --- I see a sport in her future....DOCK DIVING


----------



## Legend14

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

Our precious Rocco would never dig in the grass...LOL
Love the pictures.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*

Jethro volunteers to be a Big Puppy Brother to Rosa so she can safely learn how to handle the pond!


----------



## Tbarrios333

*Re: The leetle friends, they are separated!*



> Originally Posted By: IluvmyBellaNKahnI have been lurking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not posting but these two are just so addictive!! WOW... Rosa's new home is amazing! They are the perfect lil family!! and Rocco.. he is just a lil hunk! love him.


Ditto


----------



## girlll_face

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANNow, the Prince...who this morning was doing the "dominance muttering" noises (ee ha, haw, ee, ee, ee, haw) that Kramer did. EEEK! That is not one of my favorite Kramer characteristics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was so weird to hear.
> 
> So I hear big things about you, leetle one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have heard about me...I can hypnotize you to show your goodies to the world...I am...Mariele!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can blow you backwards with a single bark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levitate you! (more or less)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get you to copy my every move...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop! Someone check my thyroid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The distraction worked! Eat my dust puppy boy!


This is the first time I've seen this post, and these pictures and captions made me choke from laughing so hard. Especially, "I can blow you backwards with a single bark!"

















Seriously...!!!! What a pair of the cutest puppies, ever?!? That Rosa and Rocco, and what a character Mariele is!!! 








So cute!!!!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: The leetle friends make ANOTHER friend (many pics)*

I like the caption, stop someone check my thyroid!









What has it been 2 days....







3 days...no pics. 

How is Rosa?









How is Rocco? Is he doing OK without Rosa? 

I was worried this would happen....







I am addicted, I must have pictures!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANHi Deb's sister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so neat. Maybe this will get her thinking of a leetle pup of her own someday!


Oh definitely! Les checked the thread again and says







back at ya! She's totally in love withe Rosa and said that if she lived closer she would have been arm wrestling those people for the right to adopt her!


----------



## BowWowMeow

I sure could use a pick me up about now.









Oh Rocco...

Oh Rosa...

Your fans await impatiently!!!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I think we need to raffle off living with Rosa. Do you think we should ask first, or just do it?







It is like a paradise there. I would never leave! I'd be like the Log Lady on Twin Peaks (very old reference). 

Rosa is doing well-I am so lucky to get daily updates! They write in great detail, so I can picture everything going on, even her barking when they are making her meals. Oops! She's as close to perfect as a puppy can be though! Going places and doing things leetle Rosa is a busy girl. AND we start obedience class next week-yep! I'll be sure to bring my camera (then I have an excuse when Rosa rises to the top of the class, and Rocco...goes to detention). 

Their mom was supposed to be a PB GSD-I never saw a picture of her though.







Dad...a mystery date?

I am really wondering will they grow up to look like dogs-I just looked at Astro's pictures-he's 4 months...Rocco doesn't look like that!









Thanks for all the fun comments about these two and for visiting this thread. They really are hilarious. Most of the time! 

Enough blah blah blah from me! 

I am getting to spend more time with the big dogs. I am not sure if this group is the Jets...or the Sharks...but I am pretty cool!









She makes me have alone time too. She says I forget to potty when I am out with the big dogs. I don't forget, I just don't have time!









Here I come Ilsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....









Oh! Did I do that to her? Or is that some kind of rug?









Don't know my own strength!









They let me play with them! Do you see me? I made Mario's eyes pop out. Don't worry, she put them back in. And Anna makes sure she poses all the time!









Here I am again! Sometimes it gets a little scary to be in a dog mosh pit. 









That's when I take a time out until the coast is clear. 









I feel like someone is watching me!

Yes, Rocco, I am always watching you-don't you forget it. I will get you...Mariele is the baby, not you Rocco! 









Mariele isn't thinking Rocco is so cute anymore soooo...we need to work on that. I figure if I take her out with him for walks or drives, she might feel a little better about that little attention hog!


----------



## DancingCavy

Aww he's getting so big!! I agree, it should be interesting to see what he looks like as an adult. I definitely see GSD. . .but something else too. He can join Ris' Mystery Mutt Club.


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


----------



## BowWowMeow

What on earth is she doing here?!?!?!? Trying to lean on him so hard that he disappears?


















Rocco is really getting big and with those ears...well all he'd have to do if flap and he could escape from Mariele's evil plans!


----------



## Daisy1986

It does look like that Ruth. That is what I thought at first too! I think she is a ways away, watching him!









Great pics as always, I was getting worried.







Needed them tonight! Good night.


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWhat on earth is she doing here?!?!?!? Trying to lean on him so hard that he disappears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocco is really getting big and with those ears...well all he'd have to do if flap and he could escape from Mariele's evil plans!


She is trying to stop him from growing.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoAww he's getting so big!! I agree, it should be interesting to see what he looks like as an adult. I definitely see GSD. . .but something else too. He can join Ris' Mystery Mutt Club.


Chicken Hawk!









Mariele was behind and to the right of him, glaring...but







you are right it does look like she's leaning on him!

I took those two to Tractor Supply (are they owned by Cracker Barrel-they remind me of each other-I know totally different stuff but they do) yesterday. It was hot so I wanted an AC outing! They agreed-neither do well at all in any kind of heat. 

He was VERY good with her-no jumping on, biting of, bumping into, etc. And she absolutely loved the outing because she had a confident dog with her-her tail was up and she faux approached people! She got closer than she normally would too. While he was lunging, jumping, crawling and contorting himself to get close to the very few customers that were there. So not a great trip for meeting new people BUT...

I am proud to say that every item on the bottom shelf of that TSC has been touched by Rocco.







He had a blast looking at all the stuff-such a boy! Mariele had so much fun walking fast through the store with him. When we went to get a treat or toy though she watched in total disgust as he ate food off the floor that was from bags-he found quite a bit of some very questionable dog food. 

When we got home, he pomited!







I am just so glad he didn't do it at the store. I think it was the combo of his gross new habit and the "samples" of food he got. 

I found some of these older pictures of the Leetle Friends and thought I'd post those on a rainy Sunday!

Transport pictures-from these pics I figured these guys were 15# at least-meanwhile all three combined they were like 20#!













































Enjoy your day!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN..::


That face could melt ice in winter - just look at how sweet and inviting those eyes are!


----------



## Daisy1986

> Originally Posted By: Sean Rescue Mom
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN..::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That face could melt ice in winter - just look at how sweet and inviting those eyes are!
Click to expand...

I looked at every one of those last pictures, saying Awww! Out loud.









Love this one. Leetle Chicken Hawk!


----------



## wolfstraum

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
Click to expand...

DITTO!!!!









and oh my!!! the transport photos!!!!














They are adorable!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

They melted my heart too-the three of them-I felt like the Snow Miser. Those little faces. 

Thursday I should have Rosa pictures.







That is, if I can do that during obedience. 

I figured I'd feature Rocco with his different friends. Today, his Mama Friend, Ilsa. 









Giving Rocco a Chow face! Squish!









Girl Gang! Relaxin...









And there he goes...









Is that a love face?

















How about this one?

















Getting closer...









Best pillow ever...









(how do you comb out that hair of his?)


----------



## DancingCavy

> Quote:


OMG this is a perfect canine body language photo. I love it.

Looks like Rocco is loving his time with the ladies. He is getting so big!


----------



## selzer

Those were great! I love the adult faces around the pup.


----------



## kshort

That's what I love about puppies - they're just clueless that the others may not want to have anything to do with them. Those are some pretty funny Ilsa faces!!!









Jean, I don't think you can comb out that coat. That's exactly the type of fur Murph had as a puppy. It wasn't until her adult coat came in that she got fur that I could actually brush.

Perfect pictures and captions as usual!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

Oh Rocco is really turning out to be a striking boy!


----------



## girlll_face

Aww, there's the baby!! Is he yours now, or what?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Don't you love those oh jeez, here he comes faces? And Ilsa-she is SO dramatic with the expressions. And he's just happy. 

Glad to know on the coat-I keep picking at it, but it's just kind of ucky in places. Tomorrow before obedience I am hoping to give him a bath. I hope he doesn't have a dream that he shows up to class naked and without his papers! 

Right now we are in our true trial period without Rosa, to see if we can all live together in the way I like to have my pack, or if it would be too Real World for all of us to tolerate-trying to make sure none of my dogs or Rocco gets shorted and that I can deal with a puppy! Hoping it all comes together! 

He went to the vet today-he is 27#. Just did a weigh in and returned Bella's x-rays. And he schmoozed everyone he possibly could of course. Even the dog bite inspector guy-that was a good one to meet! The guy was pretty impressed with Rocco's happy temperament and good obedience. YAY! He said keep socializing him...

So today's featured friend of the Leetle Friend is Bruno! Aka Napolean...









I wanna stand like that...oops, my tail isn't right...









She has a lot of those weird rugs around...









Rocco, always remember who is in charge here...









EEEEEEEEEEE! Okay, it might be Mariele...









Oh no you didn't Rocco!









I am so glad to see them playing because Bruno isn't a big player.







I had Rocco out with the little dog pack-Mariele, Bruno, Ava, and Anna and it was a lot of fun for all of them. 

See my big boy teeth? I was barking in my crate this morning waiting for breakfast and I spit a tooth at her! She's going to put it under her pillow...she said so anyway...









Big boy teeth and leetle boy tongue...









Thanks for looking!


----------



## sunnygirl272

Even Jay has been gawking over my shoulder at this thread. Although Bruno..and Mariele..and Anna...and Bella-Boo will always have soft place in my heart...
ROCCO's a HOTTIE-PUP!!


----------



## girlll_face

I can't believe how much he has grown since the beginning of this thread! He's still as cute as a button, too. That face could easily melt a whole glacier. We're responsible for global warming...? I think I found the real culprits, and one is still at Jean's! 
Seriously...









What is that?! This thing is way too cute to even be a dog...and dogs are so darn cute. He's just above and beyond cute though, he doesn't even look real!!! He looks like a stuffed animal!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

What that you say? I am the latest Furby perhaps? Animatronics at it's best...

Do stuffed animal puppies eat poopy?


----------



## girlll_face

I'm sure a few have eaten some!! Little kids like to shove their cute stuffed animals in toilets, after all! Not to scare you little Furbykins.









If he is the latest animatronic model...there should be an off button somewhere on his belly! ...What's this? No off switch in sight...hmm, confusing, very confusing! 
I got it! He must be an alien from the distant planet of Cutepitar. They probably rode in on a comet together! That's the only possibility left. Sent here to gain control over humans with their irresistible looks and charm...soon, they will no doubt have world domination! The temptations too great for us...we don't stand a chance...


----------



## Brightelf

Rocco gets cuter if that is at all possible! Those eyes.. that fluff... his sweet face. Oh, Jean. Rocco's fanclub is growing! Such a precious luvvy-luvvy boy he is! Is he very vocal? He looks calm in his pictures!


----------



## JenM66

big boy teeth and leetle boy tongue


----------



## littledmc17

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANWhat that you say? I am the latest Furby perhaps? Animatronics at it's best...
> 
> Do stuffed animal puppies eat poopy?


















I am in love


----------



## gsdlove212

OMG Jean, Rocco is so adorable! And he isn't so leetle anymore... he has such great expression, and he just oozes character! He is going to be one hunka hunka boy when he matures, heck he is pretty dang handsome now! 

The puppy fuzzy stage kinda threw me with Gia as well...and she HATES her brush (we are working on that though). Then she started losing all the fuzzy and she started getting smoother and less poofy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Friends Reeeunited!*

Cuteipar!









He can be pretty vocal. He can be pretty calm too. But when he goes vocal...I want to hide.







Is that bad to say? Both he and Rosa have great focus, but when it's not on what you want them to be focusing on (eating poop, digging, whatever) it is not so great! He gets that way with his barking. But overall...he's pretty nice,







and perhaps they are aliens. 

Okay-I am glad I asked about the fuzzies. They seem to be coming out/more regular hair coming in. Gia looks so mature compared to him-it is taking him and Rosa a while to look like dogs I guess. Which I think is fun-I love the puppy stage! I think he is looking big then look at puppies about his age and go oh! not so much!









VERY cute last night-Rosa's people said that she recognized the car when I pulled up in front of where we went to obedience-she's so smart! It was so cool to see her-she ran over and I got to pet her-she looks great. She's almost as big as Rocco now! So pretty. Then she and Rocco saw each other and it was like they hadn't been apart-no sniffing or any...is that you...kind of stuff, they just flew at each other and started playing like before. 

Obedience classes and not a moment too soon! Rocco chewed through his harness in the car...









Rosa!









Rocco!









It's good to see all of you!









And you too Rocco!









Heh! I forgot how rough she is!









You better NOT forget that my dear brother!









BALL! BALL! 









Phew! This obedience stuff tires you out!









Rosa, you just gotta relax!









There goes Rocco again, hogging my people. Geesh. 
















So there, Rocco!









We got to meet the most adorable kitty!

















XOXO Kitty-Love, Rocco









Maybe not quite so much XOXO-Love, Rosa









They did really well and it was a laid back class-the other person/puppy didn't come so it was just the Leetle Friends! 

And after, I got to see Rosa doing what she does best-bringing HUGE smiles to the faces of total strangers-here a man in a wheelchair, and making them feel so special. It's really her gift. 









Take care!


----------



## Brightelf

Ooooooooh!! The Rosa administering first aid snuggles all round! And that pic of Rocco







in the blue patched dpoggy bed is PERFECT!! Talk about frameable! Jean, they both look fantastic. How great that they go to class together! Does Rocco like his harnesses with or without a special sauce?







I can see Rocco's coat changing, too. He really has that sable tail ring. Adorable! Rosa sure has the Fraggle thaang goin' still! Does her blue face and muzzle coloring look almost like grey suede?







I love seeing Leetle Friends Jean, thanks so very much for making my day!


----------



## gsdlove212

Jean, I have to agree with Patti! I love leetle friend adventures! I jsut can't get enough of this pair. How old do you think they are. Seriously up until very recently Gia still had alot of pupper fuzzies, and still looked like a baby. Then one day it slowly started changing and now she looks more grown up than she used to. 

That kitty has the same ear fuzzies as the leetle friends LOL, how cute is that!


----------



## LukesMom

They are as cute as ever, event though they are growing up. What special pups they are.


----------



## aubie

I think leetle Rosa has a career as a therapy dog! What a great way for her to give back!!

I'm so glad they still get to see each other (and we get to see them! hee hee!) and that they are doing so well!!! 

I wuv leetle friends!!


----------



## Mary Jane

Boy did I need my fix of leetle friendship today. Renovations going on at home-meaning that Wolf and I don't get to use our favorite room. Administrative misunderstandings in the lab-and I don't do administration.

And then........the cure.

thanks Jean,
MJ


----------



## BowWowMeow

Brought tears of cuteness and sweetness to my eyes.


----------



## vjt555

Hey, I am reading this in Manila and enjoying it all! I am also addicted.


----------



## DancingCavy

OMG how absolutely cute. I think I might get diabetes from this thread as both pups are so sweet.







Rosa is just as adorable as ever and Rocco is growing up to be quite a handsome lad. I love the leetle friends.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Rocco likes his harness plain-and his rabies tag with a bit of dipping sauce.







He didn't eat or break the tag, but there are little teethmarks on it. He's teething badly-I just looked and his mouth looks so ouchy. 

Grey suede-that is exactly it! And she is so soft. Like velvet. I really am glad we have class together-it's so fun to see her. I feel like a grandma-I can enjoy her then she goes home and they have to do all the work!









I think they may be closing in on 5 months? I am so bad with keeping track of age-I used to tell people Bella's age incorrectly all the time-people at obedience were like wasn't she 10 months ago last month? And now she's 9 months?







I need to measure him-how tall is Gianna? He's still pretty short. That kitty does have the same ear fuzzies-he was a great cat. He really reminded me of my cat Mikko so much. 

Awww, the Leetle Friends still can be good for us-thank goodness, right? We all need that! I am glad-it's like they know their purpose. To better days for all! 

Today I was working on watch me with Rocco and decided to spit the food at him-I wish I had a picture of his face as the cheese bounced off his forehead...he was slightly annoyed at me I think! Then I sneezed 3 times and he was miffed again that no food came out! He is very expressive! 

So no Rosa pics here







but some of Rocco and Mario, who are making friends. I just have to watch when they start running because Mario (aka Lenny Of Mice and Men) sends Rocco flying and has no idea how it happened. 

Touch my monkey! (second Sprockets reference in the thread)









That's not a monkey, Mario!









Whatever, Rocco smartypants. I'm just proud I'm playing with you. 









Hey...so, how about those Yankees...
(dog watercooler talk)









Got myself a new recliner...









With Mama Ilsa-who jumped all over me smelling Rosa's scent the other night...









Rocco's "portraits" 8-6-09. He is between 16-17 inches tall, depending on the wiggle. 









Whatchu' Talkin' 'Bout, Willis









Okay, back to work!


----------



## Brightelf

AIIIIEEEEEEEEEE!! Leetle Rocco does group therapy for us all! The Packistanies look so great. Mario has such a dear, sweet face and a thick coat with a proud tail! Ilsa really has the cool hula skirt thaang goin', doesn't she? She really looks in charge here!







I think I see Bella posing. Does she just pose, just cos? Must be hard to be so beautiful. I wouldn't know.







LOVE the last picture-- and the Diff'rent Strokes reference! (man, how old am I?? ) What a curious, engaging face Rocco has! Are people guessing his mix?


----------



## BowWowMeow

Rocco is a midget?!?!?!?







I thought they were younger than 5 months...I think they are actually more like FOUR months.







Now write that down! 

And go take more pictures before it rains. I







Mario. 

p.s. Rocco is kind of cute too.


----------



## GSDTrain

Great pics, Rocco and Rosa are getting big! I can't wait to see 'leetle' Sophia tomorrow and she how much she has grown. I will try to make time to post some pics of her.


----------



## wolfstraum

Teething starts at 4.5 months...so they are 4.5 to 5 - should be done by 6 with canines pretty much at the end.....

OMG














the "recliner" photo made me









How good to see Rosa and Rocco together









Lee


----------



## DancingCavy

Love the recliner photo. Gosh Rocco is so cute. He's getting TALL. He'll be Risa-sized soon!


----------



## Amaruq

The recliner photo is awesome. You are right he is a very expressive young lad!


----------



## JenM66

recliner





















Rocco, you crack me up!!


----------



## littledmc17

> Originally Posted By: JenM66..:: recliner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocco, you crack me up!!


must agree


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Ok, I got to see Miss Sophia and Mr Rocco today!!!

Boy, Mr. Rocco looks nothing like his pictures and Miss. Sophia has grown up so much and has confidence galore!!


Pictures to follow soon!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Ashley,

It's just not fair! The whole fan club wants to see Rocco and Rosa, one way or another. But in the flesh-it's not fair.

You have to explain how does Rocco look-if his great pictures don't do him justice.

I'm just envious.....
MJ


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Some Pictures of Miss. Sophia, as promised!!! She really is a beautiful girl!


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Now Mr. Rocco!!!












My Favorite:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: More leetle friends...*

OHHHHHHHHHH! I wish we'd had an Ark to stay in to wait for Sophia. Look at her!







She is gorgeous! Is she huge? She looks so big-and she has more of an adult face than the others. She looks so perfect-all her proportions and features. That is just wild. She was the strongest, biggest, healthiest of the three. I am so sorry they didn't get to see each other. 

We need to give these puppies a birthdate! I got them on Sunday, May 10. They were anywhere from 6-8 weeks estimated-but it was difficult to tell because of condition. Rosa weighed 6#, Rocco 6.5# and Sophia 6.75#. Lee says between 4-5 months for the teething right? So...someone help figure this out!

And leetle Rocco! He was nervous with all those dogs but he gutted it out. I am not quite sure of his "deal" yet with other dogs but we are working on it. It's hard to find well behaved and leashed dogs where I am. I am going to take him to meet my aunt's Bichon puppy-see how that goes! Great pics of him Ashley and thanks for the help with the other dog stuff!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: More leetle friends...*

March 22 would be 6 weeks from the date you got them, Jean. Would fit with the teething time line and weight when you got them (given their less than good health).


----------



## ded37

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Yes, Sophie missed seeing Rocco 

Here is one more picture of Rocco, which I love, that Ashley took!










I thought for sure everyone would run for cars when we had a deluge in the middle of BDBH's First Annual Picnic yesterday, yet everyone toughed it out and the rain stopped and we had a wonderful day

I will post pictures later this evening - we had 34 of our adopted dogs and their familes attend.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Thank you darcy for the pictures!! I so appreciate you sharing them with us. I'm sorry the BDBH picnic got rained on. I just know that everyone there who survived the downpours must have been so thankful to have their adopted dogs in their families. Thank you Darcy for doing what you do!

Jean, are you surprised by Sophie? She looks very, very GSD-ish, and Rocco kinda looks LC GSD-ish too, but Rosa kinda looks like a Sheltie-GSD-Fraggle cross??







I love the pic of Rocco standing. What a face he has! Snuggle-doll he is!!


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Oh Rocco the pasws on you big boy!!
what a cutie


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: More leetle friends...*








I ran for my car! In our defense, we were out walking when the downpour hit-and I didn't want to take Rocco into an enclosed area with a bunch of strange dogs-kind of like me having to go to a clown convention! I got chills even thinking that! 

Patti-myamom PM'd me this link: http://www.bluedogs.8m.com/photos.html so now...I just think Rocco and Rosa were more stunted. Maybe! I wish we'd seen little/big Sophia! You know, Rocco's head with his markings-is kind of optical illusion-y. 

Doesn't he crack you up totally making himself at home sitting on Ilsa? 

Today we worked on rapid fire obedience commands. He gets very excited but doesn't want to repeat things-anyone else have that? Kramer was like that-did it once-not gonna do it again. So I have to do more commands and he seems to remember if he already did it-I tried to throw touch in twice and he looks at me like HE's the one with the clicker. Not that one...paw. 

And yeah-Mario-how sweet is he. Today they were playing inside (it was too hot for them out) and he sat on poor Mario's head and Mario just slowly stood up...and then he looks at him







. He's just not sure what to think of anything that bold. He is also trying really hard not to knock Rocco around-and is so proud when he does it right. 

Okay, I am going to go with March 24 for the puppies and their birthdays because it's my mom's b-day so easy to remember. Thanks for the help on that! I needed it...


----------



## geokon_2000

*Re: More leetle friends...*

I just love those puppers!!!!!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Didn't Rocco and Rosa have class yesterday?

I need my leetle friends fix. NOW!

MJ


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Oh my goodness! MaryJane-I didn't bring my camera. Next week! We do need Rosa pictures. She's getting big-about the same height as Rocco but lighter. And she's doing so well in obedience! I think Rocco having all these dogs to play with makes it easier for him to focus around her-she wants to play with him so badly-I may ask her people and the trainer if it gets cooler-and we are outdoors-if I could bring Ilsa to see her...

But I do have Rocco pictures...featuring Anna today. 

I am always looking for something to get into...









Jumping at the chance to hop on anyone who is rolling in the grass!









Helllooo! We'll just watch from up here thanks!









(continuation from Anna's picture thread...after her good roll alone-he saw her doing it again)

Oh great. He caught me. 









Time to make the best of it!









EEEEEEEEEE! Anna! That stare is scary!









She's really not scary at all though...









We can even synchronize our water dribbles...









And finally...Rocco rolls for the very first time!









Oooooh...I see why they like to do this!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: More leetle friends...*

Leeeetle Rocco-Mania







continues!!!







Look at him with Annalise! I love the synchronized water dribbles picture.







What great pics of the whole Jeanspackistan! I think I see maybe Marielle and Mario? I wantsta schmoosh







em all!! but, okay, I'd just send loving vibes,







so as not to upset them.







Rocco rolling is priceless! He is really enjoying himself! LOVE seeing Rocco and Anna and friends!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: More leetle friends...*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


Thank you very much, indeed.









Mary Jane


----------



## JenM66

*Re: More leetle friends...*

I absolutely LOVE that close up









I have a breeder friend in New England who had a unqiue litter this spring. Two of the pups are normal size (born March 11 and weigh 50+ pounds). The third pup was only a few ounces (YES I SAID OUNCES) at birth. She's now 5 months old and 25 pounds. Had all sorts of testing done for dwarfism and any other condition under the sun that could have caused it. All tests negative. I'll ask her permission to post her pictures (she's not a member of this forum).

I think mid March is a good date for the Fraggles LOL LOL LOL I say let's go with St Patrick's Day


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: More leetle friends...*

I was 2 pages behind. I had to come back for my fix! 

Touch my Monkey!







That's FUNNY! 

There are so many great pics. AND Sophia, she is SO beautiful. She could be Shadow's sister. Love her!









The last pics of Rocco rolling is adorable! He is to cute! Glad I stopped by.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Yep, that's Mariele and Bella looking on from high above-better than playing with him! It's been hot so they've all been in slo-mo. And there are Anna getting away with rolling pictures in her own picture thread.









Yes, we love more Leetle Ones, Jen! Leprachauns!









MaryJane-anytime you just let me know!

Isn't Sophia something?









Today Rocco did a home check that was close by us (I get tired driving - forgot having a puppy means that where I live, there is going to be driving no matter what if you want them to see more than corn fields!). He did great! No major damage to him, the people, or their house-or their birds! They tried to puppynap him







of course, but we escaped. It was another beautiful setting. Oh, the lady did lose part of a shoelace. Not sure how that happened.









After, we were going to go to a local festival, but it was afternoon, the sidewalks were HOT and it was about 90 so I went in search of horses for him to see. 

Lady, I'm afraid of big dogs and you think I am going to be happy to see horses?!?!?

















Helloooooo Willllllbur...oh, his name isn't Wilbur? That's okay, none of us are Ed. . .









Big horse to baby horse: Don't look at him. He's trouble. 









Baby horse must be in that defiant stage...









The foal was VERY interested in Rocco. I envisioned a beautiful friendship between them. 

Rocco however, seen here as a prairie dog, was not that sure. 









The horses left, and Rocco was relieved!









Good heavens woman, I'm hot, I'm tired, let's go home!


----------



## Kurys Mom

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Do you write any books Jean? (Like you would have time for that)







You would be really good at it I believe.

Love this thread, the pictures, the story, watching them grow and live happy ever after too!!








Rocco is becoming such a handsome young man. Too funny about the shoelace.....Puppers!

The horses were beautiful, horses and dogs two of my favorite things!!

As always, Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Yo Rocco.... if ya stare them down they will go away. It worked for me. 

Your Pal, 

Refroh


----------



## DSudd

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Jean you littlest boy is so cute, bet it is so much fun having him around. So very cute, makes me want a puppy


----------



## kelso

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Love the pics! Just asked about Rocco and Anna in her thread..then saw these







Looks like they have a great time together! He does look to be quite a charismatic guy


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

I just love Rocco keep the pics coming


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Love! Love! Hug! Cuteness! Snuggle-city!! Rocco meets da beeeeeg horsies! How adorable is that? Look at his dear, sweet dark face in the last pic. What a doll! Will you be scanning poop for shoelace remnants, Jean? Sure hope it wasn't an heirloom shoelace or anything.







Glad Rocco got to go on the home visit-- and enjoy the countryside's big, nickering attractions! Great experience for a young puppy. Beautiful horses, and GORGEOUS fluffy Rocco!!


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

OK Jean - another idea - the adventures of the Leetle Friends - from shelter to happy homes - a childrens book featuring Rocco and Rosa!

He is soooo darling!
























Lee


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

That would be a wonderful children's book. All about differences, being adopted. I'd read it to my class. I think you should consider it.

Oh, be still my heart....laying in the grass with the wildflowers around him.....that is frameworthy (or have you run out of frames at this point LOL).

I've gotten permission from my friend to post her little GSD and I'll get to that later. I'll make her own thread.

ROCCO......







<thud> <swoon>


----------



## windwalker718

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

You'd be able to retire and live with your Leetle Friendz if you wrote the book!! 

Any thread that goes on this long, and has the consistant following sure gives a good indication of people's interest. It could be little more than the pictures and a bit of a comment like you've done here. and kids books do bring in good income, as well as give kids and parrents a hearty awwwwww... 

^5 on the idea here's to a series
"Ready for Rocco
.... and his Leetle Friendz"


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Yes, I agree. Look at us adults!







We would buy them! 

My boys love puppies. You do not even have to write a story just cute pics and captions the way you do.









We love it! The adventures of Rocco!


----------



## Samba

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Roccomania is born!


----------



## Katerlena

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Another leetle friends fan here I don't often get a chance to post but always love to catch the latest adventures of Rosa, Rocco and the pack - thank you for the smiles Jean - you should charge admission to the thread









p.s. Is St. Rocco the patron saint of dogs?


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

No leetle friends, for what? 2 Days!!! 

Withdrawls!!! ACK!









That was funny Kater what you said about the beeg camel.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Will there ever be a Roccopalooza meet-up?? I'd need a t-shirt from the event!









How is Rocco? How is Jean? Is Jean horrified that she's created a whole group of addicts here? Want Leetle, want Leetle!!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Jean is/was at vet with Fuzzball- My late mom's cat fell ill during the night. 
So not sure when she'll be back on to see the plans for Rocco-Palooza, LOL!!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

5 DAYS!!! THE HORROR!!!~









I am starting to look at other puppies!!!







It is just NOT the same!!!









Where are Rocco and Rosa???? How is Rosa doing? Has Rocco seen more horses? OR camels?








Inquireing minds want to know!!


----------



## vjt555

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*



> Originally Posted By: Daisy19865 DAYS!!! THE HORROR!!!~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to look at other puppies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just NOT the same!!!


Funny!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*








Ahhhhhhh...you guys make this thread FUNNY!

Roccomania. Roccopalooza, with commemerative T-shirts. His camel beeg friend! And Daisy and Patti-who may need to go to Leetle Friends Anonymous. Where instead of smoking, you'll have Beanie Babies...

Thanks everyone-I was going to do individual comments then my concentration went out the door! I may have puppy ADD. 

Luckily he didn't eat the shoelace. Just took off the part that helps you thread it through (that has a name-I just don't remember it) and spit it out like there, got rid of that extra stuff for you lady. 

I took him today/tonight to Ithaca to look at Mustangs (horses-not cars). I will post those pics this weekend-he did pretty well! I have Rosa and Rocco together pics to post now.









Thanks for the good ideas-if anyone knows how to do that-the writing/book thing-seriously, let me know. I would LOVE to do that. I think it would be so much fun to write! I have been trying to figure it out forever. 

Rocco is missing his kitty friend Fuzzball (he was Melinda's mom's cat and now is a Jeanspackistani), who slaps him in the head every night through the baby gate. He goes over to check for him, but Fuzz is still at the vets-very concerning. He's 15, diabetic...hoping he'll be home to swat Rocco soon. Will stop with this now-and yes, St. Rocco is the patron Saint of dogs, and the sick-so maybe sick kitties too. A very neat story, St. Rocco's! And that is who he is named for.









So Rocco and Rosa were reunited again at obedience class. 

Rosa is getting beeg! 









And oh so pretty!









Schutzhund Rosa! 









I decided I wanted a picture of the two of them together. Sounds simple right?

Okay, they are sort of fine together at this distance, with Rosa under restraint...









A leetle closer...









Annnnnnnnnnd...it's on!









Everybody was kung fu fighting...









Crazy Rosa face!









Don't call me crazy!









Is there a Twister mat I'm not seeing here?









I love you Rosa...you're not crazy. 









Time out!









See how good we are...









That didn't last long!









Thanks for looking-sorry for the delay in posting.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*








Glad I looked once more before bed! I am NOW smiling from ear to ear!









Whoa, she is getting SO beeg! Still so cute and fluuffy! 
Funny how they just wanna play!









Thanks, for taking time to get the pics up. 
So, sorry to hear about the kitty. I hope he is better soon.


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

OMG! Who are those BEEEG friends?!!! They are growing up so nicely. Those wonky ears are hysterical







Rosa is Fraggleicous and Rocco







Well, you know....... I think you need Roccocam so we don't have a 5 day drought again, ma'am







Thanks for posting.







for swat kitty!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Swat kitty (perfect name) is doing better-he's very cranky-a good sign he is back to normal! I hope to pick him up later today. Thank you both for thinking of him!

They do just want to play-it's so hard for them. What I think is neat is that there is no hesitation or getting to know you type thing each week-they go at it like they haven't been apart. 

So yesterday I went on "vacation" for the afternoon to Ithaca. The BLM was having a Mustang auction there-I have always wanted to see Mustangs. Now I had this picture in my head of them running in a corral, so was kind of depressed to see them in a riding arena in pens! And then realized being in an enclosed place with that many horses...was going to end up in an allergy attack-so we didn't stay too long, but they really are beautiful! 

Trying to eat here lady...









A tiny streak of natural light...









This one was on its own-not sure why. 









I think the one closest to the camera was trying to get me to adopt it. Kept good eye contact with me. I resisted-but if I win the lotto...









There he/she is again!









Rocco did pretty well. He was so excited when we got there because he saw all the people-then...he noticed the horses and tried to climb out of the arena, then, saw horse poop and thought that might be good...thank goodness for horse poop! He only had one meltdown and that was at a polo pony in the Cornell barn-it was staring at him and in dog language WAS being threatening. In horse language it was being...what? Blank? 

Rocco says, I think this horse is by itself because it killed a man...yep...pretty sure, that thing is a killer...









Howdy, pardners...what is this, some kind of western themed bar?









Oh no, she likes that horse...woe is me... (is he pitiful or what!)









Then she makes me pose on this pinchy stuff! Who would want to lay on this-or eat it-whatever you do with it!









I'm a little bit country...









Hay fever!









We then went to Petsmart because they had human potties that dogs can go in-and he saw his first magic paper towel dispenser. That was interesting to him! He also saw-and I wish I'd had my camera-a poster sized cat with huge green eyes-on a display. It was also staring at him. He barked at it-people laughed-and I clicked him to it until he touched it. But he still didn't trust it.







He also met 2 Aussies and did well, then got scared, then did well, then we left! 

Then we went to Buttermilk Falls-he still hadn't peed and of course did not because he won't potty unless in the yard, exactly like Kramer. But I thought we'd try there with all the running water...









He saw this little guy-9 wo Border Collie...









And first dog (well, puppy) he's met and was not afraid of!







That puppy is also afraid of big dogs and did well, so his owners and I were very happy!









He's watching his little buddy go up the falls...









Someday I am going to go up there!









But not here...wonder what's beyond that point...









Checking out some picnic people and looking deceptively big...









Two little kids were calling doggy, doggy and he was waiting for them to get across the bridge:









Come here little kids, please come see me...









Thanks for looking! We tried a morning walk but he stopped when the mosquitoes swarmed him-we ran home! It was so yucky-I am still slapping myself because I think they came in with us!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


WHO is this big, majestic boy? Oh dear Rocco, you are becoming just stunning






























Tell Mamma Jean, camels as beeeg friends, yes, horses as beeeg friends, no


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Very cool, Mustangs! I wanna travel with you! 

His markings are just gorgeous!







He is just going to be so beautiful. 

Man, it was a BC day, 3 in all? Cute pup.


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

I had some worrying things on my mind but the Leetle Friends can cure most worries.

Thanks Jean.

MJ


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Beayooooteeful boy







Rocco! He is getting handsomer and handsomer! I love the by the water shots of him looking so serene.

Jean, confirmed Rocco addict here! Might have to ask you to collect some of his shedding fluffs to fashion for me "The Rocco Patch" to help gently, slowly wean me off of Leetle for when I







move back to USA and have no computer for a few months!









Roccopalooza-- it's gotta happen!!









Sweet gray velvetty muzzle Rosa is getting beeeeg! Am I nuts, or in the pics do both Rocco and Rosa have the same ear standing? LOL Too cuuuuute!


----------



## kelso

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Oh wow they are getting so big...and Rocco...so .. SABLE














Love it!

It does look like they have the same ear standing and the other ear is kindof flopped in an identical way!

thanks for the pics, excellent


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Wow he is getting solid, Jean. What a handsome devil he is growing up to be.


----------



## vjt555

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Buttermilk Falls...beautiful. Ithaca is a great place to visit. Miss it.


----------



## Katerlena

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Rocco is getting to be such a looker – what cabinet position do you think he will be assigned in the Jeanpackistan Cabinet?

p.s. LOL - Poor Brightelf needs a Rocco Patch – Patti you will need to go to the local library they have free Internet access where you can get a quick Rocco fix


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

wow he is getting huge and so handsome


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*



> Originally Posted By: Brightelf
> Jean, confirmed Rocco addict here! Might have to ask you to collect some of his shedding fluffs to fashion for me "The Rocco Patch" to help gently, slowly wean me off of Leetle for when I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> move back to USA and have no computer for a few months!










I need a Rocco patch too!


----------



## selzer

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

wow, they are growing. Rocco is such a beauty. I love his expressiveness. Neat photos and great lines.


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

Thanks for posting these Jean.... I love these leetle/almost beeg friends! Rocco is turning into quite the hunka hunka, and leetle miss fraggleific is too precious! I nearly fell out of my chair envisioning Rocco barking at that kitty poster in PetSmart....that is so funny!


----------



## geokon_2000

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

They're getting so big! I saw a couple one ear all the way up pics too!!!!!

I love these two pups oh so much!!!

Aside: One horse may have been alone because it was a stud/stallion. Or just not a horse friendly horse.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Rocco meets a leetler friend!*

Great, so I'll be seeing about getting Rocco a camel now. Maybe a leetle one! But not that big green eyed GIANT poster kitty-yikes! His slap kitty is back and doing well-slap kitty was waiting for him today. 

Mary Jane-that will be a new insurance plan your worksite will be offering, take 2 Leetle Friends and call me in the morning. Then on the other hand, we will have Patti with her LF Patch







. I was trying to pluck some fur out today but it seems to be attached to Rocco. SO that's a dilemma! She and Daisy may have to share one (wonder if they'd notice if it were Ilsa hair...hmmm...)

Synchronized ear flops! Ilsa's on the same side too.







you don't think she...

I am thinking Rocco, patron Saint of the sick, may be Health and Human Services? Or, Department of Jekyll and Hyde since he can switch from wonder puppy to poop eating running away puppy in the blink of an eye! 

I enjoyed Ithaca-usually I am there with Anna and I am always too stressed to have a nice time-it really is a beautiful place. I thought maybe he was what? Horse aggressive-do they call it that Joan. 

Thanks selzer-he really is expressive-we were in the car today and I told him that I saw a baby horse. He groaned like enough with the horse stuff lady! I am sure it was a coincidence but perfect timing! 

He went to my aunt's house today-she has a Bichon baby-Benny. Her poodle passed (wow tons of alliteration here) this summer. It's weird-her poodle was Kramer's age, and now Benny and Rocco. Kramer was also afraid of the poodle when they first met!

Rocco got over it pretty quickly though-so YAY! Another good dog meeting!







(phew)

Looks like a dog...









Feels like a dog...









Smells like a dog...yep, I just made friends with a dog! 









He's yellin at me! That's funny!









They ran all over with my aunt not so sure she wanted 30# of puppy chasing 10# of puppy, but Benny sure did! They had a blast!

What's with the tiny bowl dude? I can barely fit my tongue in there!









Ohhh Disney, where are you? Wouldn't we make a great buddy picture? 









Seriously-he's real!









Awwwww....no....I don't wanna leave yet!









He really had a great time and was so good. Then we got home and he was a holy terror. Well, looked good in public anyway!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets BEEG friends!*

God they're growing up so fast!


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets a leetler friend!*

Haha Jean...I loved these shots! I am a Roccoholic for sure! Perhaps we need a Roccoholics Anonymous. Perhaps the support system could coincide with the LF patch???
That little fluffy white dog is cute, and even has a hint of fraggleness in that "seriously he's real" shot. Keep the leetle adventures coming....

Oh and about that camel.....maybe a saddle for Rocco to sit in? I have visions dancing in my head of Rocco riding a camel..bwahaha. Ok I think I might be a little sleep deprived.


----------



## vjt555

Now, how could that sweet baby be a "holy terror" ?


----------



## geokon_2000

Rocco with the little cotton puff are too cute! He's sooo dang cute!!!! I just wanna hug him and squeeze him, kiss him's leetle nose!

The horse could have been horse agressive. We've had food agressive horses.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets a leetler friend!*

Jean - Rocco and Rosa are growing!! Still unbelieveably adorable too!!

Holy terror at home and great in public is okay









I will check in with Sophia's family for new pictures too.


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets a leetler friend!*

isn't that the way 
total angels when out and about 
get them home and the horns come out! LOL

Rocco is so cute I love him


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets a leetler friend!*

Love the pic where he says, he is yelling at me, that's funny!









Loved them all!







Unreal how well it works. I was having a bad morning...I see him...now it is gone! Really! 

I am going to get off the computer NOW, before it changes. Take my thearpy and RUN!









Rocco is looking very Sable, Kelso is right!


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets a leetler friend!*

AWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

*sigh*

He's. so freaking. cool.

I do think Kramer and Nina sent him to you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets a leetler friend!*



> Originally Posted By: Melinda&JayAWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> He's. so freaking. cool.
> 
> I do think Kramer and Nina sent him to you.


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets a leetler friend!*

He is getting so big. I am glad to see that he made friends with another dog!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Leetle Rocco meets a leetler friend!*

I finally caught up on everything that was posted while I was on vacation and using dial-up! Both Rosa and Rocco are getting so big! I can't wait to see what they look like when they're all grown up...wait, yes I can b/c then they won't be adorable muppet puppies anymore!









More pictures please!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

Roccoholics.







What would the 12 steps be? No looking at this thread I bet!









He met a JRT at the vet office and did well with her. He was with Mariele who is good with other dogs and then when he saw how well he did he asked the other dog to play with him. And she said no. Not interested. But she did it nicely. And from a distance-no idea if she's there for the plague or what! 

He weighs 33# now and is about 19# tall at the withers.







Maybe he is part Sheltie! What was great was at the vet, Mariele was really social with the people she is social with there. That's like...2 people, but she was not going to let Rocco get all their attention. She is really the one I am most concerned about since she is my baby. 

After we went to a park-right near the vet office-why I haven't done this before I have NO idea-it's a nice park! It has a pond that has a fountain in the middle so I thought that meant it would be clean, but he had a stank on him...could it be clean and stinky or did I let him swim in grossness? Never had a water dog who could ride to water but if I can figure out if it's clean enough I would give Mario one of his Cerenia and take him. 

Mariele of course was disgusted. 

Deeper than the water bowl...









Splashy too!









No, I wasn't drinking any!









Let me look at this a little more closely...









AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!









Let me break in here for a second-I had the camera on sport setting and was just clicking so actually got that picture of him falling in and imitating a duck. Talk about going swimming the hard way for the very first time. I panicked of course but he bounced up and swam the foot or so to me. 

Where's the lifeguard?









Oh geesh, there he goes again...









Okay, I'm staying on grass this time...









Whoa...whoa...









Dang! Why does this keep happening to me? 









And again!









Listen here, tail, stop pushing me in!









Evolution!









Alright, I'm just gonna be a pointing dog then...









Or maybe a model...


















Phew, falling into a pond is hard work. I see she's tired too!









But not so tired I can't grab an ear and run! 









Awww, you guys know I'd never do anything bad, doncha?









He also got to watch people play tennis and would jump a teeny bit each time they'd thwack the ball...









Tiny Shepherd...









Mariele has asked if, since she had to put up with him for HOURS (at least) yesterday if she could be included. 

His leash pulled the flower down on her ear...









He makes me sick. Why are we outside anyway?









I wuv you car...









Thanks for looking!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

Awww...love that sweet little Mariele.









What a TOTAL goof that Rocco is. I was looking at the falling in picture and thinking, "Rocco is under water and Jean is taking pictures?"







She must be really mellowing out.









Adorable pictures. Thanks for posting!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

Yeah-Mariele...she's very sensitive. I am making sure I play the games--that she's made up--with her, as often as she needs me to. 

Rocco is a goof. That is a good word for him. -I have never had a really happy animal! It's weird! 

No mellowing out.







I am going to color my hair tonight-added a number of gray ones from that little adventure. He was totally head first...oh my gosh. His reaction was good-I need to learn from him!


----------



## kshort

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

I can't believe you got that shot of him falling in - that's hysterical. I've found that swimming is just the absolutely best thing for wearing Sammy out. He didn't like it at first, but a friend of mine taught him how to actually swim and now you can't keep him out of the water. Rocco is just a stunning little boy - such a gorgeous face!



> Quote:He makes me sick. Why are we outside anyway?


Mariele - you and Murphy are such divas. Murphy has no patience with all the nonsense either (never did!). What a beautiful girl, Jean!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

Jean,

The Roccocaine hit was just what I needed again. Why is it that emergencies happen Friday afternoons, especially in August? Of course, the administrative staff of the building is gone and we have precious mice in the middle of a critical procedure when the second of three isolation doors jams. Nobody around can help, nobody who can help is around. 

Oooops, somebody will try.

Rocco's (and Mariele's) good spirits did it again!!!!!

thanks guys,
MJ


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANRocco is a goof. That is a good word for him. -I have never had a really happy animal! It's weird!


Jean you're too funny!







I have two really happy dogs too, and it's a hoot! 

That's amazing that you got the pics of him falling in the water, excellent timing, and he couldn't be more adorable.


----------



## LukesMom

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*








That falling in picture is hysterical. I love little Rocco he is so cute and so expressive. Mariele looks like a little princess with her flower leash and the flower by her ear. Keep up the updates, we love them.


----------



## selzer

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

Count me in on the Roccoholics meetings. I need my fix and watch for it. I love the falling in and splashing picts.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

Roccocaine! That's the hard stuff, Mary Jane...


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

great pics


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

What a great set of pics. Rocco falling face-first into the water is just too funny! He looks like quite the happy goofball--my favorite type.


----------



## Samba

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

I admit I am powerless....

more!!!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*








To funny. I am hooked on the hard stuff for sure. Puppy Power! 

Glad I quit smoking so I can have the good addictions!









This forum and FB have replaced smoking for me as stress relief. GOOD trade. Thanks Roccocaine







(like an infommercial, )


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

Oh, I cannot believe I forgot to mention Mariele and the accidently placed flower.







She looks so sweet! 

And the why are we outside?









Oh, and Rocco's evolution!!







tooo funny!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*








He fell in





















I think we need t-shirts!!!! Now there's a BDBH fundraising idea if I've ever heard of one!!!!!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*








Had to come back and look again.









I had a REALLY rough week.







I was smiling from ear to ear AGAIN. (Tail stop pushing me in....







) To funny! Love it! 

I'll buy a T-shirt. With that pose from the last shots, where he is laying his head on the bench.


----------



## ddcha

Jean,

Thank you so much for the summer with Rosa and Rocco. After so much sorrow this past year, we all needed a breath of fresh air and you have provided it with these two precious pups. We have all fallen in love with them!! I agree with someone else who said that you need to write a book about them. You have such a way with words...it would be a best seller (and maybe even a movie)

Debbie


----------



## chinsNdobermans

Wow, I can't believe how long it has been since we did that HV for Rosa's adopters Jean! It doesn't feel like almost three months since I met you, since I jumped on the Rocco-loving bandwagon and took my first gander at the Crown Prince of Adorable. I can't believe how big he has gotten!

I want to meet him someday!


----------



## vjt555

This thread was slipping down toooooo far...!


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

Oh Rocco you silly boy! Don't you know your charming ways only have the power to bring 2 & 4 legged creatures under your spell... not Mother Nature and things like water!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*



















Jean, I told you that I sent this thread to my sister a long time ago. I also send her links to the picture threads about my dogs, and she shows off her "niece" and "nephew" to her animal loving co-workers. When I sent her the last thread with Keefer in his new backpack I told her she should take a look at the leetle friends thread if she hadn't checked it recently, because the pics of Rocco falling in the water were so cute. I have her permission to post her reply:



> Originally Posted By: LesIf they do have a gathering for those addicted to leetle friends, I'll have to go too. The link you sent me is the only old e-mail I haven't deleted (so I can keep going back to see what's new!). I love Rocco falling in the water (and again, and again....)


The addiction has spread far and wide, even beyond the members of this board!


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

OMG I so love this thread
Rocco falling in made my morning and it has been a suck one and its only 8:55am

I am so addicted to this thread
thanks


----------



## geokon_2000

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

How old are the Leetle Friends now?


----------



## geokon_2000

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*

Poor Rocco learned how to dive the hard way! Amazing you cought the shot!


----------



## galadybug

*Re: Leetle Rocco makes a beeg splash! (many pics)*








I admit it I am thoroughly addicted Rocoholic!! I just had to look again at Rocco falling in!!! Amazing you caught the shot and then the goof kept on falling in!!!







NAUGHTY NAUGHTY TAIL!! 

And you can't beat Marielle's "Why are we even outside?"


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Rocco Kowalski*

Luckily, we've had no ill effects from the water experience! Fallin in again and again-so weird how that kept happening. He is really funny-like CM said-it's a hoot to watch. 

Mariele still thinks he's pretty much a pain, and is ramping up her campaign to remind me of the following: Mariele is the real puppy, Mariele needs more attention than anyone else, and Mariele is cute as a button. I agree with her! I keep telling her if she lets him stay, he'll be an adult and she'll still be a puppy. She's not sure about it. 

I believe the Leetle Friends are 5 months now. Zoiks! I need to figure out how to write a book! I do! Anyone know how?

I am so glad that they have made people smile-and after some pretty yucky stuff. It's a rough job some days-we all have those days...and I am glad they use their power for good! 

I am sorry I haven't responded to each comment. 

We even have a cat lady (and that's a compliment-as you will see-Rocco loves the kitties) Roccoholic! And when I tell people about his RA group (though not so anonymous) people







. Who came up with that name? 

Rocco wants to let you know how his day went. 

Today I got to go to Theravet and then to get food. It was supposed to be about Kyah at Theravet, but I threw out some moves and of course, she's weak, she had to take my picture. Check out this one-cute puppy rolling-I mean, who can resist that!









Cheese!









Cheesier!









Then we got to go see Mario. I thought Mario was a dog. But there is a Mario person. That's weird. Is there a Rocco person somewhere?

I was feeling a bit restless...looking for something...something was missing from my life...









Then, I saw her. 
Stella. 









It was love at first sight. But she was playing hard to get. Especially with that leash on. Lots of things are hard to get. 









I tried to impress her with product placement. 









I offered her twice her weight in biscuits. 









Before you know it, I had developed a drinking problem. 









Hit me again, Mario, put it on my tab. 









But, it wasn't meant to be.

Stella! Stellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!









Maybe next time!

Thanks for looking! And please keep Angelina (rescue stories section) in your thoughts or prayers. She would have scared the poop out of Rocco, but she is a real sweetie and is having a hard time. Thanks.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Leetle Rocco Kowalski*

GAAAAAHHH!!







Roccopalooza







in the pet supply store with a "STELLAAAAA!!" ROFL! What a dear tortie cat working customer service! Oh my gosh, Rocco







is so totally smooshably cute! Looks like he is always smiling. Does he know something you don't know,







Jean? I bet baby Marielle will be back to relaxing about her Supreme Adorability Status as Top Puppy in the Jeanspackistan in no time. Leetle Rocco makes my day-- that last pic is gorgeous! Mr Happy Face!

PS-- Jean, thank you thank you thank you for feeding our addiction!!


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: Leetle Rocco Kowalski*








Ok Jean - next research project is kids books!!!!!! You HAVE to take this thread from day 1 and put it into some book format....Rosa and Rocco are just soooo precious! He is getting to be such a handsome guy....there are sooooo many good photos I can't begin to comment on them!








and







to Rocco!

Lee


----------



## LukesMom

*Re: Leetle Rocco Kowalski*

I love







Rocco. He has got to be the cutest most expressive leetle love bug anywhere. He has the biggest fan club any puppy could have.


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: Leetle Rocco Kowalski*



> Originally Posted By: LukesMomI love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocco. He has got to be the cutest most expressive leetle love bug anywhere. He has the biggest fan club any puppy could have.


so agree


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Leetle Rocco Kowalski*

Dear Friends,

I have highly reliable sources that indicate that Rocco (and Rosa) are part of a classifed dog breeding program operated by an unnamed commercial competitor country. First they hit the housing market, then Wall St, then regular people lost jobs.

The most cunning and effective device to reduce US productivity was conceived a few years ago. Breeding dogs as drugs of abuse: photographs of these dogs were intended to interrupt all job-related activities. Americans (with internet access) became addicted and then lost all sense of responsibility, duty, dedication to their work-regardless of its nature.

All we want is MORE ROCCO!!.




> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


Who can resist that face?


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: Leetle Rocco Kowalski*





































































































Lee


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Leetle Rocco Kowalski*

So true Mary Jane!









A drinking problem...be strong Rocco! We are the weak ones!









Must go check on Angelina, she was the one, with the pics by the trees? Right? I think I remember her...need to go check.


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Leetle Rocco Kowalski*


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Leetle Rocco Kowalski*

These are just tooooooo cute..


----------



## selzer

*Re: Leetle Rocco Kowalski*

Stellaaaaa!!! LOL!!!!

Stella looks an awful lot like my Goblin. 

I think you need to sit Mr. Rocco down and explain that mixed-spiecies relationships generally don't work out in the long run. Parade some bitch butt in front of his nose. You know you got to nip this sort of thing in the bud. 

he is such a cutie. I love the pet store pictures.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Leetle Rocco Kowalski*

That puppy just keeps getting cuter!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle Rocco holds still...*

This just in...Rocco not in motion!










I just wanted to post this really quick before we get ready to go meet Rosa at a local end of summer festival thing. 

And Mary Jane!














How did you figure this out? I mean, where did you come up with that idea!


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Leetle Rocco holds still...*

He is a cute cute cute pup! Ah the power of edible chew toys to keep them still for 10 minutes.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Leetle Rocco holds still...*

Rocco von den LeetleFriends is at the Serta sleep shop, finishing off one of the Serta Sheep!!







This pic is adorable Jean, he actually is holding still!


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Leetle Rocco holds still...*

Adorable!


----------



## vjt555

How did this thread drop down so far?? I only went away for a few days??


----------



## Daisy1986

It has been 7 days since our last picture!!!! 

I need a new Rocco patch...STAT!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Sorry! I've been working on a website-just the pictures and text-someone else does the actual website stuff, so my eyes are blurry from my regular work and then those pictures. However, the Leetle Friends have been out and about and I am hoping to post more later in the week, because I have a bunch of pictures!!!

-----------------
Yeah, guys, she's been behind in the pictures, but she still takes me places-I went to work with her on Saturday-she called it work anyway-we got to walk on a trail-that's not work! And here I am. 

I'm FLYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








PS-that is not my leash. It's a parachute cord. See you soon!


----------



## Brightelf

GAAAAAAAAA!!!







This made my DAY!!







Thank you Jean!! I am rolling laughing







here-- WW I Flying Ace Rocco!







On his Sopwith.. uh.. Dolphin? Too adorable! Look at him in his goggles,







I am just dying here! Jean, you are too much! With all you have going on, to be working on a Leetle Friends website-- you rock!!







Just remember to stop and eat the cheeseburgers along the way, okay?


----------



## littledmc17

so cute!!!
Love it


----------



## shilohsmom

Oh my gosh...that is just tooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Daisy1986

Thank you!! 

TO CUTE. Ahh, hmmm did you take him to Disney?


----------



## littledmc17

more pic splease


----------



## Mary Jane

Really, Prince Rocco we understand your profound courtesy to the other adorable dogs to be found on this forum. How very kind of you to share photographic space with your kindred-indeed there are wonderful dogs and dog images!

But please, can we have a few more of you?

kind regards,

Roccoholicmaniac dysfunctional friends


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Oh you poor Roccoholics...

While I like to pretend I was working, or helping on a friend's website...perhaps this picture of Mariele will tell you what happened to me during this photo absence...









Note to self-do not allow Mariele to watch Silence of the Lambs. 

These pictures are from a couple of weeks ago-Rosa's family and I met at a local event so the siblings could hang out. 

Is that my sister?









Is that my brother?









YES! We are still very much crazy about each other!









Okay, let's head out and see what's happening here. Also, introducing...Rosa's tail! She has a real tail now! 









Puppy attack!









Uh, Rosa, about that close talking...









Why do I feel the urge to herd?









Why do I feel the urge to urp? 








(oh no-does Rocco have Bella's "herding instinct"???)

Maybe I could herd this instead? Wait. He's staring at meeeeee...I don't like him. 









We pretended not to notice this guy so much. 









Now this I like! It doesn't move on its own, stare, or smell!









This was a nice dog we all liked. 









Forgot this guy-or girl-it was yammering at us but she said it could put an eye out, so we ignored it. 









And these were horses we did not like. Well, Rocco didn't. Rosa figured if Rocco didn't like them, these particular horses must be bad. Very bad. 









Tiny tough dog may we smell your heavenly hiney butt?









No way! Touch my monkey!









And right before the monkey lept up and touched a lady-and stole her ice cream cone. Rocco and Rosa say we looked like we didn't see that monkey...but we did...









I will blind you so you don't have to see the monkey Rosa!









We are still in sync! 









Hellllllooooo Roccoholics...I think you know my sister, Rosa...how you doin?









Yep, we kissed. Yep, we upped the cute bar to a new level. Yep, we bet some of you even say awwww. 









One last tug before we go-it's the country, ya gotta improvise with the toys!









Time to go home, I'm pretty tired but I am glad I get to see my sister. 









Thanks for looking. I hope this feeds the beast.







I have more pictures from times Mariele untaped me...and hopefully time to post them tomorrow!


----------



## littledmc17

those were awesome
so sweet made my day


----------



## Mary Jane

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## vjt555

Gee shucks...great!


----------



## LukesMom

AAAAAWWWWW. Absolutely adorable, they are both getting bigger but still keeping the cuteness factor. They can cheer anyone up just in pictures, I can't imagine what they could do in person.


----------



## Daisy1986

Yes, I did say Awww...A lot! They so upped the cuteness factor! How do they keep getting cuter? Or am I just getting more and MORE addicted!!









I almost teared up for the last tug of war! Sniff. 

What was that thing drinking, on a leash that they ignored?? A Ground Hog?


----------



## herno1

Awesome pictures !!!!!


----------



## LisaT

Thanks for the big grin they put on my face -- great pics!


----------



## JenM66

You certainly did up the cute factor.....







They are getting big. Rosa still looks like a Fragle but Rocco is starting to look like a real GSD. LOVE THEM


----------



## DancingCavy

They are just too cute, Jean. Rocco is becoming quite a handsome lad. And Rosa is still looking as silly and fun as ever.


----------



## gsdlove212

I agree Jen! Our little chickenhawk is quite the little looker! And sweet leetle Rosa....jsut precious!


----------



## galadybug

The cuteness just keeps on growing!! Rocco gets more handsome! A leetle Rosa is just getting cuter!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Kelly-I can't remember. Kackabera, Kodamundi-yes, something like that! 

Thanks-guess how much leetle Rocco weighs? This should be interesting!

Rosa is just it, isn't she! She's such a happy girl. And brings that to people in a way that really is amazing to watch. 

Rocco is ready to post now. 

Guys, while she wasn't posting pictures of me, she was doing bad stuff. 

She gave me...a bath...









I fought her, even after...









But she is relentless and I got tired. . . 









So very...









Tired.









And then she didn't want me to play with anyone for the rest of the day because she said the tub looked like she had thrown cocoa in it from all the dirt. She said I wasn't going to play until at least one other person got to pet my clean fur! 

Pfffffffffft! Glad that's over-she'll post more pictures of other stuff I've been doing another day! 

Thanks for looking and glad to have the Roccoholics happy!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Yay, Rocco!

He is such a character!

I love this thread... sigh..


----------



## BowWowMeow

Wow, he's starting to look like a little dog.









They are both still so adorable it's hard to believe it's legal!









Thanks for posting the pics, Jean. Always makes my day. 

Rafi is still looking forward to meeting little Mr. Rocco someday soon...


----------



## geokon_2000

Lol! Sasha has the same leash as the one Rocco has on. But she's not QUITE as cute as Rocco in it.


----------



## LukesMom

My guess is that Rocco is about 37 lbs of cuteness and love.


----------



## Mary Jane

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> guess how much leetle Rocco weighs?


Since weight is the extent of attraction between the weighee and the planet on which it resides, we can easily measure Rocco's weight. The extent of attraction between Rocco and this board is 










INFINITE!


----------



## littledmc17

I just love him!!

so darn cute


----------



## vjt555

The fan club goes all the way to south east Asia.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Holy bologna-that is a long ways! Hi Vanessa! Is it beautiful there?

And you both get stars for your guesses! LukesMom that is literally right on what he weighed this week at the vet office, and for the more figurative, Mary Jane, you win the prize! 

Real quick before I go to a work thing-and I am taking Rocco and hope to have some pics...

Fools! Look at them bark while I have found the treasure! 









Oh no, Miss Annalise, this is my treasure!









Mine I say! HAHAHAHA!









And yes, I will fight to defend the honor of my 99 cent treasure!









The bigger they are, the harder they fall...









Apparently the madder they get too...whoopsie...









Time to take a time out I think!
(is it wrong of me to think this is cute?)









Did you see me Ilsa? It was great!









Oh, here comes the hold out. Pretending she doesn't even see me. 









I've always got my Ilsa though!









Eeek! Gotta run-thanks for looking!


----------



## Brightelf

Jean, these are great pics! Ilsa looks great as usual, and Rocco is becoming BIG n floofy and more adorable if thats at all possible?? Anna want da toy? Is she a toy kinda gal? I LOVE seeing her!! Rocco photos always make my day. Such a happy group, Jean! Thank you for showing off the adorableness!


----------



## JenM66

Rocco







's Ilsa how very sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDTrain

Rocco!









Jean, How old is Rocco now?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Anna loves to play with toys! She will do it by herself or with others. She really likes to toss them (the toys!) in the air. She does however destroy toys rapidamente! (seems faster when it is written in Spanish) Anna is really playful-and it is so much fun to watch her-right now she is wrestling with Mario, Ilsa and Ava in the middle of the livingroom. 

Rocco is learning that Ilsa does have a breaking point and will correct him when he's too rough with her, but cannot leave her alone. He's definitely her baby, just like Mario. Unexpectedly maternal!

I think they are almost 6 months-at least-now. They have all adult teeth. I am guessing he'll hit 50-60#? No idea! 

I am skipping some pics that I will post another time-of other things he's been up to, but wanted to post him yesterday going to work with me. He went to an event and was Doc Rocco, encouraging people to get their BP checked. He wore half of a doctor Halloween outfit that Bruno wore a few years ago. And he actually did a good job of herding people to the BP booth! Beyold the power of cheesiness! 

Hi! I'm Doctor Rocco! Getting a little help on the ears up thing from some lady...









Your BP is lower, your BP is lower...finally we learn that pets lower blood pressure through hypnosis...









Look into my eyes...









What is THAT pink candy-it smells delicious! (sorry about the girl's head)









Please please please please please let me have some! (she gave him a tiny piece)









Free belly rubs! Right over here! Give yer belly rubs!









Rocco that's not going to work!

Show's what you know lady!









I tested some babies...or tasted them...


















And I made everyone happy when I was the first dog that this little girl ever touched! Yep, I'm a healer. 









Kissy kissy kiss...I should have asked for money!









Ya want your body fat measured you gotta go through Doc Rocco first!









Yeah, I get the special treatment-roll out the blue tablecloth, here I come!









After over 2 hours of being good, a guy's gotta let ya know, it's time to GO!









He got in the car and I was taking off the shirt-he was so tired it was like he had no bones and as I was trying to get it off his legs/over his head he was grunting. I had to slide him over so I could close the car door...he is a teeeny bit dramatic our leetle friend!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Zisso

Absolutely awesome Doc Rocco!! Love seeing him doing anything ...giving kisses and getting the girl to pet him...Rocco is one of a kind


----------



## BowWowMeow

HA--love it! The outfit is awesome. Hope he doesn't decide your kitchen table is a fun place to hang out.


----------



## JenM66

He gets cuter by the minute!!! Free belly rubs


----------



## GSDTrain

Great pics!


----------



## SunCzarina

He is so adorable, what sweet leetle face!


----------



## DancingCavy

OMG. Cuteness overload. Gotta love Doc Rocc!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Doc Rocco got on my counter-I am not sure what his deal is with getting on tables but...he's really into it. He hopped in a chair which I had left near the stool...near the counter. I was right there and picked him up and put him down, turned to move the chair but he had already gotten back up and was on the counter before I could grab him. So things are moved around now.







Yet he wears a shirt for 2 hours. Go figure!

So this post was supposed to be one of him showing off the group's new backpack, but the sports store has them online and not in the local store. They also were not helpful to me in buying a pair of sneakers. I was like...you guys get the news right? You know that the economy is bad and if someone wants to buy something...you should probably help them? So we left-but it was very nice they let him come in. Then we went to the old standby, Tractor Supply, where his feelings were hurt by men not at all interested in him. HELLLOOOO-there are people with an addiction to me and you ignore MOI? Pfffffffffft!

This was a couple of weeks ago-he and Mariele went to meet a dog going to rescue. 

Of course Rocco was a picture hog. I tried to get my face in there but no, he kept sticking his face in front of me. Can we sell him on Ebay?









Oh look, yeah, he's cute. You people don't know the half of it. 









Those aren't ears, those are horns!









Okay, yeah, maybe he's a little cute. 









But...I think I am still the cutest!









And we were hungry but she had to pull over and take this picture.









Guess what-she has even MORE pictures of Rocco. Yeah, it's a little ridiculous. She says but Mariele I didn't have a digital camera when you were leetle. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## jake

I raised a skinkid that was just like Rocco-charming gorgeous and worth the crazy things he did to get where he could go- he was a winner but it took LOTS of work,at least dog years are not at long as human years!GO ROCCO-test the limits and keep smiling


----------



## selzer

Counter surfing??? He sounds adorable, I mean with that face, I would have a monster on my hands. I mean, how could you even use the stern-you-better-not-even-go-there voice???

Go Rocco, your puppy license will not last forever, live it up!!!


----------



## vjt555

After a hard day at the office, a Rocco fix! 

Jean, it is quite beautiful here when you get out of Manila. Lots of lovely islands and beautiful sand and sun. Would put a piccie up but Rocco will think I have hijacked his thread!


----------



## littledmc17

I'd buy him off of E-bay!!!
he is too cute 
I don't believe he has horns nope no way!!

got my Rocco fix thank you


----------



## SunCzarina

ROcco you are so cute, giving lovely Mariele some competition but Sue's right, the puppy license expires in a few months. Love his little flippy tipped ears, do you think they'll stay that way? It's too cute!o


----------



## gsdlove212

Rocco


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Ttall-I think that's Rocco to a T! HA! Almost always with a smile, and that's how he gets ya!

I don't do well with him and the stern voice. I had a little breakdown in obedience class because he wouldn't do drop it-she told me use a sterner voice-and voila-he dropped it. Huh! Imagine that! 

You all are right about his puppy license! Keep checking Ebay! It seems though this week that Mariele is liking him? 

Vanessa-please a picture (or more) would be great-someplace I probably will never go to-the pictures would be welcomed!

Those ears-I think they might!







And he is 39# now! Is that normal for a 6 month old GSD?









I have a bunch of pictures left yet. Here a couple of weeks ago he went with me to a Nature Trail w/stations opening. 

I like to arrive in style, folks!









Uh...this isn't much of a challenge now is it...seriously...is there more to it?









This is better. 
Rocco, that's not a station. 
Well, it should be-look at me stretching my calves. 









GO! You can do it! Reach deep! Come on, my grandma can do more situps than you... (dogs are tough personal trainers)









Awww, shucks ladies, I think getting on tables is cute, too...









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Brightelf

Rocco WW I flying ace again! How adorable! I love him kissing the person trying sit-ups!







Him standing on the bleachers.. tooooo precious! He looks like a really smile-y, proud, fun-loving boy! I LOVE the sunset pic above with the tree.. stunning shot, Jean! Okay and I gotta say, Marielle the baby looks ADORABLE in her pic up there!! Jean, I am and always shall be, a Leetle Friends addict!


----------



## DancingCavy

Awwww sweet lil Rocco. He is just too cute for words.


----------



## littledmc17

love him


----------



## M&J

Good GOD he is gorgeous. 

Do you have any idea how much $$ I pay to get my hair the same color as his??? (And it's not nearly as coiffed!)

You've got a stunner there, Jean. He seems to have the cutest personality, too.


----------



## gsdlove212

Well Jean, Gianna weighed in at a measley 44.5 pounds at 6 months. So I could see maybe 5 pounds less, especially considering we don't know Rocco's exact age. But I love him!!!!!


----------



## vjt555

If anyone needed to see a "leetle friend" piccie right now, it is me..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Um.....Jean? Got enough gear on that pupper?


----------



## lucymom

I never chime in on this thread because of cuteness paralysis, but I check in a lot and just zone off in to Leetle Friends land.....

I'm in love with Rosa's eyes since day one. And Rocco's sauciness!

Can't get enough, I'm going to have to find a 12-step program for leetle friends addicts! 

there should be t-shirts for their fans, I'd buy one!


----------



## Daisy1986

Where have I been!!! 

I will never stray again leetle friend!!! I missed four pic postings. There are several pics that I must HAVE!!








I wanta Rocco calendar!








2010 I will only stay home and stare at Rocco...I cannot get into in trouble that way!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you Patti! They all send big







to you! Wishing you were teeny bit closer for a day trip. By the time we got to MA we would all be grumpy though.







And then we'd have to turn around and go right home so Rocco could potty, since he has that thing about only pooping in his yard.
















Mary! It's L'Oreal. The foil is the hard part. 

Oh Gianna.







She is so wonderful. He says thank you for stickin with the Chicken Hawk!








Rocco hasn't got the best recall. And I am highly neurotic. Which = that kind of Hannibal Lecter get up. If I could staple the leash to me, I probably would. 

There maybe could be a calendar! That's a good idea. They are in the IMOM calendar contest. 

Thank you to all the Roccoholics. I wonder if there is Rocco-non too? 

What's that Commissioner Gordon? Vanessa needs the Leetle Friends? 









Here I come to save the day! I got to go see beeg water yesterday!









Oh my gosh, that is beeg water. I can watch it from here right?









See? Beeg. That might be Canada over there. Or England. Or Russia. Beeg.









La la la I don't see it. 









Wait, someone left their ball in it!









Can't. Reach. Ball. 









<sigh>









I can see it over there. But it's IN the beeg water. 









Since when isn't being cute enough? I have to prove something by going in the water? Please. 









I can't do it!









Trying...









Tippy toes!









I didn't inhale...









CHILLY on my tootsies!









Gotcha ball!
















Yeah, I kind of like beeg water. 









That was fun. I'm pretty cool...









Ya'll come back now, ya hear?









Tonight Rosa and Rocco graduated! Pictures tomorrow! Thanks for looking. Hope you don't OD-lots of Rocco tonight!


----------



## Barb E

Jean - You have a / at the end of your link for the photo contest so it doesn't work

However, I found my way in and


----------



## selzer

I am glad he didn't inhale. LOL. 

I remember something about him falling in over and over again.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Barb-thanks, I fixed it! 

Yes-he went in a pond headfirst over and over







, but the "waves" were scaring him. So he wouldn't go near that water-it was different. After a while, he was like oh yeah...water! And then was running in circles all through it. Poor thing-he had a 4 foot leash on so it wasn't so much fun. I didn't think of stopping there until we drove by on our way to get pet food so didn't have a longer lead with me. Plus it has zebra mussels...


----------



## shilohsmom

oh my gosh, these are just toooo cute.


----------



## Daisy1986

MORE!!! I am SOOO excited, you must know I am going through a rough time!!









AND possibly more grad pics tommorrow! I am thrilled. He is getting SOOO handsome.









I surprised he goes near water after he fell in...









No we do not need the non-Rocco or a Rocco light,







Keep posting the hard stuff!


----------



## Mary Jane

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN Hope you don't OD-lots of Rocco tonight!


Jean, as you know, the Roccoholics require larger and larger doses to achieve the desired state of bliss. Fortunately, Rocco is still growing, so I think the adorability quotient naturally increases.

Truly, you and ALL your dogs manage to brighten a lot of days.
(please quote me to Mariele)

Mary Jane


----------



## littledmc17

I can't believe how big the leetle Rocco is getting
OMG I want to just hug him to death


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Scariest compliment ever. 

I need to measure him again. Last time he broke the yardstick.







Whoops. I am guessing he's about 20 inches tall at the withers. Yes good thing he is getting bigger, so that you can keep up with your dosing! In the pics I've been taking but not posting (like an emergency supply...in a glass case with some methadone...) I have a few of him with Bella for a size comparison. 

So last night was the big Leetle Friends graduation! We had a great (leetle) class and the trainer was really good. It was laid back but we learned a lot. Not a lot of drill, which I really liked. 

The Graduates!









And release!









Rosa wins-she's Valedictorian!









We always knew I would be, didn't we?









Whoa...what's this thing? 









Okay...for treats, I'll wear it!









On the not so cooperative front...









Don't bite it!









He bit it. 









Luckily, even though he ripped the cap, he was able to graduate. 

Mariele says thank you!

Thanks for looking! He may try tracking this weekend.


----------



## gsdlove212

Goodness gracious Jean.....could they be any cuter







! I just don't think it is possible. Rocco and Rosa have matching ears! Rosa looks so pretty and tolerant. Rocco is having none of that silly hat







He is such a handsome leetle fellow, and that chickenhawk persona shines brightly through his eyes. I jsut want to hug him, and kiss him, and.......oh dear, I think I may be in over my head with this addiction! I know I may need help to overcome it, but I jsut don't WANT to!


----------



## Mary Jane

I would hate to be the one grading the exams with those two.

Tiny question: does Rosa's family still call her Rosa?


Looking forward to the next adventures of tracking with the Prince.


----------



## ded37

That silly Rocco - "he bit it". Love him.

And Rosa is precious. I clearly see the sibling resemblance moreso now. Yes Mary Jane, answering for Jean, Rosa is Rosa , 

I will have to ask for updated pictures of Sophia!


----------



## Daisy1986

Way to go leetle friends!!!










Yes, Sophia pics please!!


----------



## littledmc17

OMG to funny!!
Don't worry Rocco Brady would of bit it too!


----------



## Brightelf

Did they play "Pup & Circumstance?" (ducks thrown objects) Congrats to Rocco and Rosa! Wow, I LOVED seeing him munch his cap! Rosa is looking Fragglicious, blue, floofy, and soooo very loved by her people! Rocco's colors and his swooshy skirts are to die for. What sweethearts they both are! Is Rocco very vocal? Is he a talker? They both look great, Jean! Thanks for the graduation pics!







Got my Leetle fix!!


----------



## Raziel

They are SO CUTE!


----------



## shilohsmom

oh my gosh...they are sooooooooo cute!!!!! Your making me want a pup again...thanks a lot Jean!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Yeah, what do you do if you LIKE your addiction? That's a problem. Or is it?









They do have matching ears!







I can't wait to see Sophia-her ears were perfect from day 2 on. 








PUP AND CIRCUMSTANCES! Rocco is vocal. He likes barking which is too bad because so do a couple others and I rather prefer Anna's quiet over that! But I guess with that you also get a dog who makes funny noises and he does. When he's tired he starts rawring and brwaring and mrmphing. And he still does piggy puppy grunts. 

Yeah, these puppies do make you want a puppy don't they? It's terrible...puppies in general...sweet evil! 

Right now they are in second place on morning 1 of the IMOM photo contest! It's a long battle-it's like a war...and really competitive. I have a flyer if anyone wants to email it out, PM me-I think cross-posting is going to be key to this contest. 

So some mornings she says she has meetings and then makes us get up really early and makes us play in the dark almost! I ask Ilsa if I can just rest on her shoulders...









She said no! 









So I tried Mario instead...









Holy crap Mario! You killed him!
Uh oh...









Gotcha Mario!









Whew, we can rest now! Glad she doesn't do this to us every day. 









Take care everyone! Thanks for looking.


----------



## Brightelf

Bumping







this post up so that folks can VOTE!







Roccoholics unite! What a doll







he is, and vocal, too! I love the pics with Ilsa-- her tail and butt have deluxe swishy hula SKIRTS! Ilsa's coloring is so rich and lionesque! Rocco's pigment has gotten much richer since he was a leetle-leetle, too! Rocco is so expressive, just seeing him totally makes my Day! The matching ears with Rosa is just adorable, do we suspect Sheltie in the mix somewhere perhaps? Or maybe they'll stand the whole way, who knows! They are so very expressive! The pic of him relaxing on the chair or sofa is to sweet-- such a good Rocco!







Thanks for posting these Jean, of The Graduate!!


----------



## gsdlove212

Jean, its ok to like your addiction as long as the addiction is not detrimental to your well being....uhm...right?!?!?!?!

Thanks for the new pics, I love seeing how well he fits right into the pack. Gotta go vote now.

Hugs to the chickenhawk!


----------



## Mary Jane

Look we all know that any pet competing in the IMOM contest deserves all the love they can get but-how does it go-some animals are more equal than others. I voted for the Leetle Friends and since the contest goes on for a while, I may be able to vote again.

We totally sympathize with the effort involved in predawn excursions, I swear I had to wake Wolf up this morning.

Jean, I'm afraid that pictures are just a gateway drug for Roccoholics. I mean Rocco makes funny noises-we're going to need audio soon.

thanks for making me laugh out loud,
MJ


----------



## GSDTrain

Yes, please vote for the Leetle Friends!


----------



## Daisy1986

Very cool! 

That shot is gonna bring in a GaZILLION dollars!!


----------



## lucymom

I WUV the leetle friends!!!

Now that class is over, will Rocco and Rosa still see each other?? They are still such buddies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I swear, these guys, with your help, were meant to spread joy, and they do it well. I defy anybody to see them and not get the happies all over!


----------



## selzer

Holy Crap Mario you killed him!!!! That was hillarious! I needed that.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you all so much for enjoying these guys! It is a good addiction. Yes, and not a problem at all. Right? Glad they can make you laugh-I think that is why they are here. 

Audio!









Rocco and Rosa will still get together-we are about an hour apart but think it's good for them to see each other. Plus I love seeing Rosa, and her people are great! We laugh a lot. It's nice that it worked out that way with her adopters. 

So Rocco went tracking this morning-a beautiful, sunny fall day. He was such a good boy. He really loved it-kept pulling to go do more (food WAS involved-he's not Rin Tin Tin or anything but he enjoyed the whole idea of it too) and worked very hard at it. I have never done this with any dog so I was interested in the learning-it is really neat. 

Then after we got to watch the trainer's dog do a Schutzhund track and also be the distraction. We were both kind of thinking Rocco would bark because it was a big strange dog, but he just watched him quietly. That was a big enough distraction though. I was so pleased that he was cool with another dog nearby and he even seemed to want to play with him (which we did not do because we wanted to end on a for sure good note). 

He did about 9 scent circles and two times did like a bridge between circles with a straight track. Neat stuff. 

What's that lady doing?









Am I going to be the Pocket Hercules of drug sniffing dogs?









In the circle...giving it a good sniff...









Oh yeah, some idiot dropped a bunch of chicken in here...nice!









Hey keep up! More chicken!









Whoever touched this had chicken fingers...









<sniff> <sniff> <sniff> I am getting sleepy!









Fruity, but with a chicken boquet...









I came, I smelled, I tracked...









Victor over all! Finder of chicken! 









Thanks for looking!


----------



## GSDTrain

good job Rocco!
Great pics


----------



## DancingCavy

He is just getting cuter and cuter. How can you stand living amongst all the cuteness!? (And I'm including the rest of the Packistanies in that too.)


----------



## Mary Jane

Jean,

Someday when you have time







, you have to post in the training methods section how you have trained all the Packistanis to pose. They all appear to be camera friendly, even gentle Annalise, and I'm not sure they came that way from their mothers.

Prince Rocco, on the other hand, is simply responsive to noblesse oblige.

Thanks for another chapter.

MJ


----------



## kelso

Love the pics!! I went to the IMOM site... the pic of Rocco and Rosa is wonderful


----------



## Daisy1986

Good job finder of Chicken! You are after all the Chicken Hawk!









He is just going from cute to handsome!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Yay! Another tracking puppy!

He is just too cute for words!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

He was a happy leetle tracker! Am going to do some more with him today sometime-it is a lot of fun-I can't believe it! 

The cuteness is difficult. Sometimes I just look around the room and have to say EEEEEEEEEEEEE! and then squish whoever is closest-and then squish the ones who come over and ask for squishing. 

Mary Jane-I think they all pose so they can get rid of me! I could try to post what I do in the beginning though. I have to tell you when we were at tracking I took the camera out and Rocco sat and looked at it and the trainer







at him. I had just told her about the Roccoholics too. 

Does anyone Tweet? Or Twitter? You can Twitter on IMOM I think? I am not sure how it works, but I thought a Tweet to IMOM about the Leetle Friends might direct some traffic to them. Everyone is getting their hineys kicked by Jackson! Thanks for checking them out and if anyone wants to Tweet, let me know-I think it would help? They are on Facebook too (another thing I am refusing for now). 

So Saturday after tracking, they were all playing nicely. 

Mariele says I am still skeptical about him. 









I think she likes me...


























I hope Bruno doesn't mind, but I am really digging Mariele...









Then it happened. It's all fun and games until someone scratches an eyeball. 









Poor Ava. She was playing stick with Rocco and Ilsa. And I heard a little YEEEEP, her eye was shut, called and a little later off to the vet we went. She had a couple of scratches on her cornea, luckily not deep, so she has eye ointment for a few days and if improvement is seen and she's doing well (you can see the scratches) no recheck will be needed. KW.

Whaddya mean suspect?
















Perhaps I will get rid of the evidence...









Buried the stick? Noooo...nothing to see here...









It was circumstantial! And yet here I am behind bars! ATTICA! ATTICA!









He has been released on his own recognisa..recogn...whatever! However...he is being closely watched.


----------



## Daisy1986

Yessss, you must come to the other side and JOIN FB!!! 

It is wonderful! I am here and there...and no where else.

Poor Ava! Ouch. I bet that smarts! 

Naughty little sticks. It was their fault. Not adorable leetle Rocco.







He is an angel. Glad he was released, to bring happiness and cheer to all!


----------



## littledmc17

He is innocent!!
Poor eva hope she is ok


----------



## gsdlove212

Haha that is too funny about Rocco, the trainer, and the camera! He is like mister GQ! Poor Ava, hope she is on the mend, and pain free!


----------



## Mary Jane

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


Jean,

Wait-Bella has to get aliens removed from her face and Ava's beautiful eye is scratched? I guess the vet staff is enjoying special Packistani treats for all their good care.

And who remains adorable and unscathed?



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


Our hero









Mary Jane


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Ava's eye has healed nicely. Bella's alien remains gone and yes, the vet office did get some treats!









Yesterday was beautiful so we went to a park (me forgetting that you still have to pay so we stayed longer than I thought we would!). A good time was had by all.









Hmmm....does this chair make my butt look small?









Narcissus much? 









I took Mariele's leash off so Rocco would have more leash for going in the pond and she wandered off! She never leaves me, but the woods were calling her - luckily my calling her was the bigger pull!

I'm coming, I'm coming! 









He's like the Baywatch of sticks here...









Sudden onset hydrophobia?









Ugh. Why do I always get to go with him when he gets wet?









Uh...guys...this would be a cute picture, but the camera is THIS way...









Thank you Mariele!









See the heavenly lighting behind me? Yeah, I'm pretty much an angel. 









OOOH! I look tall when I'm wet!









Where's Rocco?









(there was a whole school of kids geo-caching around us so we were hoping we were safe from hunters!)

EEEEEEEE! We're going in the big woods!









Shhhhhh...she's looking at a chipmunk....









Why doesn't Rocco have to pose? 









Out of the woods and last stop...don't jump Rocco! Seriously...don't. 









Album cover picture!









Watching the geo-cachers and ready to nap on the way home. 









Thanks for looking. Back to rain today!


----------



## BowWowMeow

He's not cute enough anymore, Jean. Better send him to me!









That looks like a fun time. I wonder what the heck he's mixed with? Sheltie?


----------



## Daisy1986

Ahhhhhhhh! Ok, OK, I think this one is my most fave yet!! It is a hard call. BUT I just love the fall back round. That park is awesome. 

I love the back of their heads shot while they were sitting.









Those were just the best! 

Glad Ava's eye is better.


----------



## littledmc17

OMG Rocco is so darn Handsome and getting so big!!
LOve the pics


----------



## wolfstraum

OMG he is getting so BEEEEEG!!!! And he is still expressive and just as lovable!

Lee


----------



## shilohsmom

These pics are priceless!!!! I especially like the one where you write 'I think she likes me'....oh my gosh, thats too cute...well they all are too cute... thanks for sharing!


----------



## kshort

Fabulous pictures as always. He is just the cutest thing EVER!







And Mariele...such a beauty!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I melt every time I look in this thread!

You have the most beautiful pack!!!

I love the two of them with all the fall colours...


----------



## GSDTrain

great pics! Rocco is getting so big


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle friends in third place!*

Rocco got to work this morning, looking for votes. . . anywhere he could find them!









And while he was out frolicing (frolicking?) with Bruno this afternoon...


















He and Rosa moved in to 3rd place, behind by only 68 votes!

More pictures to come later...the other kids need to go out and play too (while he and Bruno sleep)! Had to feed him lunch first-yeah-he still eats 3x a day! Anyway, if anyone's on Twitter or Facebook and wants the flyer, or just can link to their page (I don't know how either of those things work so don't know what capabilities there are) let me know! Thanks!


----------



## selzer

*Re: Leetle friends in third place!*

They should win, can we vote???


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

You know, I am not sure what he is mixed with. His body is short/compact in terms of length. His legs aren't all that long either! He's like a tank. 

Thank you all for continuing to follow Rocco. He has brought a lot of life here. After we were out all early afternoon, I left him in his bed and took the others out. There was a lot of







nothing going on, so I brought Rocco out, and it was like







as everyone came to life. I think sometimes he's too much for them because he can be very Tasmanian Devil (and some like Bruno and Mariele were like that as younger dogs too) in terms of energy, but there's enough of them to absorb it all!

Sue-I will pm you-and you can click on my signature I think. 

So today was Bruno's day out with the puppy. I have to be careful-Bruno is Mr. Napolean complex with other dogs, so I was glad we only saw one and the owner put her on lead when I asked. Other than that, and me stopping them to take pictures, they had a blast. Beautiful, lung loving weather!

Yes, pictures. Always with the pictures...I want to see the squirrel!









Okay...take it. But I'm still looking for the squirrel. 









EEEEEEEEK! Look, a giant Tin Man!









Courage!









Oh boy...how long before I can go in the water!









I'm in!









GET OUT ROCCO! GET OUT! 









What? I thought he was going too far!









Then...with just a little encouragement...









If Rocco can do it, so can I...









Dude, don't get my head wet!









Dang, I'm good!









I even let Bruno off leash for like the second time ever...the first time he ran into a corn field.







Schipperke mix! He was GOOD today! It lasted maybe 3 minutes...but still!









Prison escape movie!









Shhhhh...he's listening to the birds...









The birds...kind of interesting pic...









To make sure I smell purty for the girls...









Wow, what a goof...









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


This pic of him is priceless, he could melt ice in winter with that face. What a looker!


----------



## sunnygirl272

There's my lovah dog, Bruno!!


----------



## GSDTrain

great pics! 

Emailed Sophia's adopters but never heard back


----------



## GSDTrain

Rocco & Rosa have moved into 2nd place only behind 90 votes!!

Vote for Rocco & Rosa: http://www.imom.org/photo-contest/entries/131-roccoandrosa.htm


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Awww, we need Sophia pictures! It's fun to compare the three, they each have their own distinct look. 

Yes-the Leetle Friends are in second place, by a tiny nose!!!! If anyone is on Facebook or Twitter and can post a link to the contest, that would be great. Or if people can forward around the link by email-that is really a great way to get votes. It could be a big help to BDBH! I can PM people a flyer too. 

This was a few days ago, just a leetle fun in Jeanspackistan...

This hotsy totsy seems to spend a lot of time near cute leetle ole me...and I like it! 









Whoa! Time to see the chiropractor!









Worth it though-it's a new toy and will be the BEST toy for about 2 hours! Then we'll forget about it...









Do I have this chasing thing backwards? 









Do you see me in there? We're playing Rugby! 









I may be the ball!









She told me I looked really cute when I frolic, so I frolic a lot...









Thanks for looking!


----------



## selzer

He's a Calendar Boy


----------



## GSDTrain

Rocco!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

For a little while today Rocco and Rosa were in first place! Jackson apparently has quite a following too! They are back in second, but not too far out. But in this contest, Rocco says coming in second is like kissing your sister (and he knows 'cuz when he sees her, he kisses his sister a lot)! Keep doing whatever you are doing, because it's helping (KW)! 

I have a whole bunch of Rocco pics and am going to be out a lot the next couple of days so will take this opportunity to post again today. I realized I hadn't posted many of Rocco with Ava. He really seems to get a kick out of her because when she plays she can be a monster. But she's also motherly with him as well. 

Why does he smell like dirt?









Mmmm...let me kiss your eyeball and make sure it's all better...









I love you Ava...









I saw her "hiding" behind a rose bush waiting for him...









BOO!









Ava's funny! 









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Daisy1986

Let me kiss you Ava....







To cute!


----------



## littledmc17

OMG he is too cute for words!!
what a love bug

Ava is hysterical too


----------



## GSDTrain

Cute pics!!

Yes, Rocco & Rosa are in 2nd place. They are only behind 30 votes!!! Please spread the word. Vote for the Leetle Friends- Rocco & Rosa!!!


----------



## GSDTrain

Ava's eye looks good!


----------



## GSDTrain

the leetle friends are only behind by 10 votes!


----------



## kshort

I voted! Only 10 votes behind - come on everyone - the leetle friends need to win!!!


----------



## JenM66

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


I meessed leetle friends so much! LOOK how big handsome has gotten


----------



## GSDTrain

> Originally Posted By: KShortI voted! Only 10 votes behind - come on everyone - the leetle friends need to win!!!


Agree....come on everyone...vote for the leetle friends!
Friday is the last day to vote.


----------



## GSDTrain

Just checked--only behind 4 votes!!!!!










Approximate Donations:

As of Oct 14
@ 6:19 PM

Total - $13,922
1st place prize - $3480


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Top 12 Last updated: 

10/14/2009 09:09 PM

1) 86 - Jackson Tanner (671 votes)

<span style='font-size: 20pt'>*2) 131 - Rocco & Rosa
(667 votes)*</span>

3) 4 - Bonnie
(512 votes)

4) 53 - Tasha
(298 votes)

5) 1- Baby
(283 votes)

6) 100 - Gina Louise
(221 votes)

7) 110 - Syndia
(138 votes)

8) 34 - Wookie
(135 votes)

9) 134 - Hero
(134 votes)

10) 28 - Ling Ling
(115 votes)

11) 117 - Phoenix
(111 votes)

12) 121 - Kiwi
(93 votes)


LET'S GO LEETLE FRIENDS- ROCCO&ROSA!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Awww, thanks you guys! This morning it is...

1) 86 - Jackson Tanner (722 votes)

2) 131 - Rocco & Rosa
(709 votes)

That's a lot of votes! Your help and support is SO appreciated. 

These are just "portraits" of Rocco as much as you can take nice pictures of a Tigger type puppy!

















Yes, he found another water source!









Not sure what the leg deal is!









Such a face...









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mary Jane

Jean,

Even without reading your touching story about Rocco and Rosa's start in life, that picture of "a barrel full of puppies" should tug at anybody's heart. 

Well IMOM wins no matter which pets do, so that's great-but I definitely have a bias (surprise!).

I get the impression that this Leetle Friend is growing. When you have time (sorry) post some more pictures with some of the Big Dogs for comparison-maybe Mario.

Fingers crossed (and a few last minute votes waiting) for the contest.

MJ


----------



## Mary Jane

Rocco and Rosa are in First Place (by two votes)

AWESOME.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Yes-that's the best thing-IMOM is going to be able to do more-the economy has hit them hard. Of course, I hope the leetle friends can help by winning so BDBH can continue to treat each dog as if it is their own, like with Kyah. I am shocked at your bias!









This is like E-bay isn't it-the voting strategy? I wonder if those programs for getting the winning bid would work for this!









Their lead was nice while it lasted! 
1) 86 - Jackson Tanner (754 votes)
2) 131 - Rocco & Rosa (730 votes)
Still close! And so many votes! I sent in the $ I had set aside if Bella needed to see a dermatologist, I figured it was appropriate! 

I took some pictures the other day trying to get a size comparison. It is not as easy as I thought it would be. They are in constant motion together! Then I tried to measure Rocco a little bit ago. He took my glove off, and that was the end of that as the chase was on-the other dogs thought it was truly great that he had gotten a glove! No pictures of that...

These are from October 11th. 
Monkey in the middle-he's kind of squished down here...between Ilsa and Mario. 









Eeeek...he's certainly not having any problems getting wider...Mariele and Mario are with him. He gets wide, then has a height spurt, but he's cobby like Mariele and Ava. 









His head comes up to Mario's back when he's standing up now, I think. 









Happy faces!


















Thanks for looking-I will keep trying Mary Jane-I also would like to see it. I think if it's nicer tomorrow I can take them both for a walk together and get a shot then!


----------



## GSDTrain

great pics
dang....were back down to second....definately was nice when they were in first!


----------



## vjt555

I voted!


----------



## GSDTrain

^Rocco & Rosa Thank you!!!


Only behind 6 votes!

Tomorrow is the last day to vote, come on everyone!!!


----------



## Brightelf

Great pics, Jean-- I have so missed seeing the fur buddies







and Rocco! Come on, gang-- vote for Rocco and Rosa!!







Leetle Friends helping lotsa friends and BDBH!!


----------



## littledmc17

pick on Rocco 
OMG those were great


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Leetle friends BABY PICS!*

Thanks, Vanessa, Patty and Ashley! 

Dawn-yes, they love to get him, and he loves to be gotten! The difference in them from before, after Kramer and Nina, to now, with that little energizer is amazing. 

As of this morning:
1) 86 - Jackson Tanner (779 votes)
2) 131 - Rocco & Rosa (766 votes)

and now:

1) 86 - Jackson Tanner (786 votes)
2) 131 - Rocco & Rosa(766 votes)



AND I was looking for a picture for work and found these!

Please excuse the biohazard type set-up. They were so sickly, exposed to parvo in GA, had so many parasites...that I needed to be able to keep them clean and keep them away from my pets. 

Pick up at the transport location!
Rocco-









Rosa-can you tell how bad she felt?









Sophia!









First night in...

No ear hair! 









Fat belly full of worms...sorry! 









Wow, we are in here good...I wonder if she has a balloon I could fly off in...









He's silly!









Leetle Rosa...









Sophia...









And...well...I should have seen it then...Rocco...









Darn this bucket! 









Poor Leetle Rosa...









Group Shots-Rosa, open your eyes!









Better!









And...there he goes!









They were so dirty-Rosa was brown! I just thought these were cute even though they were in isolation and so not well. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Brightelf

Such sweet, sick little fluffy babies!







Their rescue and story of overcoming such rough odds by the help of rescue is amazing-- and <span style="color: #000099">inspiring</span>!!









I love these pics. They have come so very far. 

Rosa's Fragglicious sweet face is adorable, her color looks almost like suede! Sad to see the no fur on her ears though. Look at Rocco launch himself-- NASA Rocco even as a baby Leetle!









If anyone reading this clicks on the link in my signature line, you can vote to bump Rocco and Rosa up to #1! Just think of how many other Leetles (and Beegs!) could be helped! C'mon and vote!


----------



## Mary Jane

Jean,

All I can think of and all I can say is where would Sophia, Rocco, and Rosa be without Big Dogs Big Hearts and you? 

Of course, it's obvious to the objective observer that these puppies were special-but what seems to be the case-almost every dog is special for somebody. It becomes a matter of putting the two together.

(or in Jean's case putting 5 or 6 or 7 together with 1)

MJ


----------



## littledmc17

those were the cutest pics 
even if they weren't feeling well


----------



## selzer

Ok, I voted. They are on top again. 

Rocco and Rosa 871 
Jackson has 788, but he has quite a following.

I know we want the leetle friends to win, but either way the money is going where it is needed.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you Patti, Dawn, Sue and Mary Jane for checking on the Leetle Friends. You guys are hardcore! (is that an okay word to use? right-there is a good way to be hardcore?)

Oh wow, Sue-thanks! I appreciate that-and you are right, that money goes to help some really needy animals who would not make it without their help. 

I have never done e-bay and am so worried about the strategy here. Like the third pet-Bonnie-is she lying in wait...ready to pounce at 11:58? And what if you are being clever and have a paypal issue at 11:59 and it doesn't go through...

Of course, leave it to me to take the fun out of a silly calendar contest-but it would be great for BDBH to get the money and the Leetle Friends on their way to being famous-er.







My analysis paralysis knows no limits! 

PS-aren't they the cutest things-good thing there is no scratch and sniff on the computer because let me tell you...there was some stank from them! As their vet said, it's the little grunts and the sweetness that blocks our noses from really processing it! I love them!


----------



## littledmc17

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> PS-aren't they the cutest things-good thing there is no scratch and sniff on the computer because let me tell you...there was some stank from them! As their vet said, it's the little grunts and the sweetness that blocks our noses from really processing it! I love them!












That has got to be the Funniest thing I have read all day 
besides a tiny bopper calling me stupid!!
Thank god I wasn't drinking anything.

Yes I just love the leetle friends and Rocco has stolen my heart since day 1


----------



## JerzeyGSD

I am in love with Rocco, I just love his fluffy coat. AH! I want a LH!


----------



## kelso

Just voted!







Was going to wait until the very end...but figured that might be risky! It is showing the last update for number of votes from last night?

Hope the friends win! But so glad it will go to such a great cause either way in the end


----------



## kshort

Just voted again!


Ohhhh those baby pictures... Poor little Rosa looked so sick. Wonderful to see them all healthy and happy! Mario...


----------



## kshort

Jackson is ahead 921 to Rocco & Rosa's 909. 

Bumping for votes (it ends at midnight eastern time). If Rocco & Rosa win, BDBH wins!!!


----------



## Brightelf

Bumpitty, bump bump... tonight till midnight Eastern time-- that's right! Vote for The Leetle Friends,







Rosa and Rocco!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am glad that made you laugh! I have never seen any creatures poop so much in my life. Maybe it's common, but it was a shock to me. Like...their weight in poop every day, and I am guessing having been orphans for a while they just didn't know better than to run, walk (Punt Pass Kick?) through it. Then we would worm them and it would get worse! Oh...I am having







flashbacks!

Isn't his fur nice? I love it-he got to meet the lady where I went for bloodwork-she came out to meet him. So now her nice white lab coat has some puppy paw prints. Then we went to Tractor Supply and had a good time wandering around. 

Thanks for the votes and interest! I appreciate it-the rescue would win $4000 as it stands right now-that's a lot! 

If anyone wants a flyer to forward let me know!


----------



## kshort

Rocco & Rosa are at 944 - they've surpassed Jackson by 23 votes. Keep those votes comin'!


----------



## Brightelf

This is getting close, gang! Just a few more hours to get those much-appreciated votes in. $4000 for the rescue (if Rocco and Rosa win!) would mean safety and warmth, and most of all, hope for lots of pups and dogs!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Right now it's:
1) 131 - Rocco & Rosa
(1017 votes)

2) 86 - Jackson Tanner 
(927 votes)

But I am thinking they are waiting until the last minute to pile on votes.







Making us think they are done.














But in reality, saving up for a big finale. A final stretch run.























Look at all the good that is being done though:
Total - $17,419
1st place prize - $4354

AND-if anyone is up at 10 pm EST you can go on live chat:
http://www.imom.org/chat.htm

while Jacki from IMOM counts the incoming votes. You must be spayed or neutered to enter the chat room.














I am tired already. I was like...so, liiiiiike, can my GSD friends come over? And they said yes, we need people to keep us awake. Of course we are not allowed to intimidate anyone.









Okay, I am done. I have pictures of Rocco seeing the snow for the first time and can't find my little camera card. They weren't spectacular but he did like it...what little there was.


----------



## vjt555

I just voted again. I am allowed aren't I?

morning here so I can stay up..

signed typhoon tired vanessa


----------



## GSDTrain

still in first with 1035 votes!

lets hope for the best.

Look forward to seeing Rocco & Rosa first snow pics. Today was Norah's first snow as well, it was funny to see.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Oh wow, Jackson is moving up!
1) 131 - Rocco & Rosa
(1035 votes)

2) 86 - Jackson Tanner (1108 votes)

Thank you all. Vanessa-is everything okay there? And yeah, you can vote often...it's like Chicago...or some places in the south! 

I'm chatting with Ashley!

Yep, still in first, I am thinking Jackson will be pulling a midnight surprise. 

Will there ever be anything in my life where I didn't wish someone would give me a prescription for Xanax?
















I told you the pictures weren't great-we didn't get a lot of snow. This was at 4 am when Rocco had to potty and I made Mariele go because she refused to do a bedtime potty (she can hold it forever). So with that in mind, and knowing I am stumbling around half asleep in the dark...

Wow, what's this stuff!









Uh...duh...Rocco, it's snow. 









That's all I could manage at 4 am. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## GSDTrain

great snow pics!


Yes, i saw that #86 is pulling into the lead.

We need more Rocco & Rosa votes, everyone!


----------



## GSDTrain

how did they manage to go from 927 to 1108?

just as you expected jean, they are waiting until the last minute!


----------



## Brightelf

An hour and a half to go-- Vote for Rocco and Rosa!!







It's getting down to the wire!

LOL Look at Rocco, he's just gotta TASTE the white stuff!







These are also his very first Leetle Friends' pawprints in the snow! Mariele's eyes, who could resist her foxy cuteness? I also notice that she seems to have lil' white-tipped tootsies, or is that the snow?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

1) 86 - Jackson Tanner (1108 votes)

2) 131 - Rocco & Rosa
(1035 votes)

WOW! 

Yes, Mariele has little white tootsies. Heehehehehe, Rocco footprints!

Someone get the xanax! They were waiting. Curses!


----------



## pupresq

No no no no!!!


----------



## Brightelf

BDBH is such a worthy cause, so many dogs helped and saved! Vote for #131, and zoom Rocco and Rosa back to the top!


----------



## GSDTrain

Vote, Vote, Vote!


----------



## Brightelf

The "Donate" button lets you use Paypal, and it takes just seconds to vote!


----------



## GSDTrain

Please vote for Rocco & Rosa, it goes towards a good cause! Like Patti said it only takes 2 seconds!


We're 32 votes behind 1st


----------



## pupresq

AHHHHHHH!


----------



## GSDTrain

45 mins to go! Vote, Vote, Vote!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am in the chat room







with Jackson's dad. I can't knee cap him from a chat room...hmmmm....









Where is a xanax!

1) 131 - Rocco & Rosa
(1177 votes)

2) 86 - Jackson Tanner (1170 votes)


Tomorrow I am going to look at this thread and be all embarrassed like drunk dialing...or texting...whatever it is now!


----------



## GSDTrain

I know, thats why I left! lol


----------



## Barb E

Which one is Jackson's dad.......


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

1) 86 - Jackson Tanner (1240 votes)

2) 131 - Rocco & Rosa
(1202 votes)


This is insane. Kuckoo bananas!


ETA-it's Ron...


----------



## GSDTrain

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is Jackson's dad.......


His name is Ron in the IMOM chat room...


----------



## GSDTrain

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) 86 - Jackson Tanner (1240 votes)
> 
> 2) 131 - Rocco & Rosa
> (1202 votes)
> 
> 
> This is insane. Kuckoo bananas!
> 
> 
> ETA-it's Ron...


I know....Its gonna be close...We're down 38 votes


----------



## GSDTrain

I swear he just sits there at his computer all day and votes for his dog! LOL

Whoever wins, its going to a good cause!


----------



## Barb E

*Deleted question 'cause I'm a dork*


----------



## GSDTrain

When you use paypal to donate, I think you just put their names and # in the purpose box....

Hope I answered your question!!! lol


----------



## GSDTrain

Instructions on voting: http://www.imom.org/photo-contest/paypal.htm


----------



## GSDTrain

We are about 1,000 votes behind!


----------



## Barb E

Holy Cow
1) 86 - Jackson Tanner (1305 votes)

2) 131 - Rocco & Rosa
(1202 votes)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

1000!










WHAT THE HECK! 

Never trust a Schnauzer!

Oh-I believed you Ashley! HA! I am not a math person...


----------



## GSDTrain

sorry, excuse my typo!
it should read 100 not 1,000!!!!


----------



## Barb E

Ok - I can't count either


----------



## Barb E

I don't think my votes have been counted yet


----------



## Barb E

ahhh now they have

1) 86 - Jackson Tanner (1305 votes)

2) 131 - Rocco & Rosa
(1252 votes)


15 minutes left


----------



## Brightelf

Rocco and Rosa in the home stretch!!







Voting now can really make a difference for BDBH if Rocco and Rosa win! Just 15 minutes 'till the polls close.


----------



## GSDTrain

53 votes behind 1st!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Is this fun?

I'm not sure anymore!









Thanks Barb! And everyone...


----------



## pupresq

I know! Where are my fingernails?


----------



## GSDTrain

10 mins left!

Gotta vote!


----------



## Barb E

10 minutes....


----------



## Brightelf

If Grimmi were here, I'd be chewing HIS nails, too LOL!


----------



## GSDTrain

LOL!


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfIf Grimmi were here, I'd be chewing HIS nails, too LOL!


----------



## Barb E

5 minutes....


----------



## GSDTrain

more votes needed!!


bet, we'll all be glad when its over! lol


----------



## GSDTrain

<span style='font-size: 20pt'>5 MINUTES LEFT</span>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

It's a stand off!

No nails! No where!

Thanks you guys for making this tolerable. 

I told pup it's like having an ecollar zapping us every 15 seconds or so-and not at a gentle buzz...


----------



## Barb E

_*Insert Jeopardy theme music here*_


----------



## Brightelf

2 mins!!


----------



## Barb E

2 Minutes


----------



## GSDTrain

1 minute!


----------



## GSDTrain

I thinks its over now!


----------



## Brightelf

who won???


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: Brightelfwho won???


They're still counting


----------



## GSDTrain

hasnt been announced yet!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

OMG-am I sweating? Is that possible? My palms are sweaty. Mouth dry...


----------



## GSDTrain

I know how you are feeling Jean!


----------



## Brightelf

Breathe deeply!! Into a paper bag, but not a poop bag!


----------



## moei

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfBreathe deeply!! Into a paper bag, but not a poop bag!












I have refreshed the contest page, something like 200 times already


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

That is awesome-I will avoid the poop bag!

moi I can't spell your name all of a sudden! Thanks-I wonder how many hits that page has gotten!


----------



## GSDTrain

> Originally Posted By: moei
> I have refreshed the contest page, something like 200 times already


Same Here!


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: moeiI have refreshed the contest page, something like 200 times already


I have to!

I'm wondering if they might announce it in the chat room first


----------



## Barb E

I must be putting off some vibes or something, Dante keeps coming up, whining and then poking me with his nose


----------



## GSDTrain




----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

He's saying are you okay mama? Why all the endorphins?

Or whatever they are! 

I have a friend on the inside trying to get information but I think they won't give it!


----------



## Brightelf

Bribe them with oatmeal cookies from the other thread!


----------



## GSDTrain

{waiting for results}


----------



## GSDTrain

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfBribe them with oatmeal cookies from the other thread!


----------



## vjt555

who won??


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's saying are you okay mama? Why all the endorphins?


Or he has to go potty......Just kidding, he was just out


----------



## pupresq

Except instead of happily noshing popcorn I'm actually distractedly gnawing on my sleeve.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

There must have been some last minute voting going on!

Oatmeal cookies might work!








Sleeve, popcorn...probably less likely to choke on your sleeve. 

Thanks for sticking around all!


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: Vanessawho won??


They're still counting


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANThere must have been some last minute voting going on!


Who would do that?


----------



## GSDTrain

well, i have to go now. i will check back here later to see who won!


----------



## Barb E




----------



## Barb E

Holy









1) 53 - Tasha
(2048 votes)

2) 131 - Rocco & Rosa
(1554 votes)

3) 86 - Jackson Tanner (1495 votes)


----------



## Barb E

Ok now that was some last minute voting!!


----------



## moei

Holy Moly! what a classic ebay move








Well, at least R&R beat Jackson....


----------



## vjt555

Tasha's supporters played strategy..


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

HOLY CRAP! WOW! That is a shocker! That is EBAY! And that's a lot of money in votes...what is that...about? Someone with a brain?

Leetle Friends were second! 

Thank you guys so much. Seriously. Look at how much IMOM just won. Amazing. They can help SO many animals in need. And you all helped. 

And Rocco and Rosa were second with a strong finish. Amazing! 

Thanks for being good friends too. Weird-never met ya (except Ashley-right? Have I met anyone else-brainsludge...) but you guys are great! 

Thank you.


----------



## Barb E

Jean!


----------



## vjt555

What a great idea, really.. to raise money for animals (boohoo sobbing in background...







)


----------



## pupresq

Tasha's blurb says that proceeds go to IMOM's choice. They should chose the second place finishers!!!!


----------



## moei

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANHOLY CRAP! WOW! That is a shocker! That is EBAY! And that's a lot of money in votes...what is that...about? Someone with a brain?
> 
> Leetle Friends were second!


2048 in votes ... around $700


----------



## moei

> Originally Posted By: pupresqTasha's blurb says that proceeds go to IMOM's choice. They should chose the second place finishers!!!!


Hear! Hear!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

GET THIS!

The winnings will be divided equally between Bdbh and Jackson's gvroup

that's from the chat room!


----------



## Brightelf

Jean, Rocco, Rosa. IMOM critters being helped.. and everybody!


----------



## moei

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANGET THIS!
> 
> The winnings will be divided equally between Bdbh and Jackson's gvroup
> 
> that's from te chat room!


----------



## Brightelf

Wooohooo, critters being helped all around!! YES! What great sportsmanship and caring hearts for animals in need!


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: moei


Ditto


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: moei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto
Click to expand...

Tritto!

Amazing and thank you all again.


----------



## selzer

So long as we still get our Leetle friends!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: selzer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So long as we still get our Leetle friends!!!!


AMEN to that!!!! 

Thanks again everyone. Trying to tire Rocco out before I have to go to a work thing which is during daylight hours into dark. What is up with that-they need to schedule around Rocco! I wish I could bring him...but I think it would be way too long for him to be good. Heck, I have a problem after a couple of hours...

Again-thanks. Phew. That was nuts!


----------



## Mary Jane

Well, I admire the good sportsmanship of everybody here. I am, of course, thrilled that IMOM got so many donations.

However, I am truly DISAPPOINTED that Rocco and Rosa didn't make first place. They were and are the best.

MJ


----------



## ded37

I haven't been on the board as much as usual, but was very much aware of everyone's support for Rocco/Rosa and BDBH (which is very much because of Jean), thank you from the bottom of my heart for your votes/crossposting and support.

Honestly, I love how it turned out, so well for so many.

Thank you again and thank you Leetle Friends, Jean and IMOM, quite an organization!!! Hugs to Tasha and her human friend - very very generous of you


----------



## Brightelf

Darcy, good to read you here! I too loved how it turned out. Lots of much-needed help for dogs in need! Plus, we all had fun!







Jean did an awesome job.







GO Leetle Friends! (I am a Roccoholic... )


----------



## vjt555

Hey, just cos ya did well, does not mean ya can stop postin'








I wanna my leeeeetle friends...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Patti-admitting it to Darcy is a good step.
 








I wanted to thank you all again for your help and support-and love for the Leetle Friends. And thanks to Darcy and BDBH for saving their leetle lives. I get all choked up thinking of a world without Leetle Friends. 

Mary Jane-appreciate your thoughts! 

Vanessa-yes! Last night I had a big thing typed up about Rocco's day yesterday and then my computer froze! So I stepped away from the computer...so as not to insult it and upset it more. 

There was a home check local to us. They had goats. Say no more, we will go! I took Bella and Rocco. And carrots for the goats. They had Nubian and two new Pygmy goats-all pets. 

This cracked me up-as we were walking toward them-it SO reminded me of penalty kicks in soccer!









The pygmies-they adopted them after their owner passed-the family wanted them to go somewhere that they wouldn't become dinner! 









The Nubian goats are BIG!









Very oriented to their people too. They were hackling at the dogs. 









Such pretty blue eyes on the pygmies!


















A word about Rocco. The couple we visited need to get "I Survived Rocco" t-shirts! He was INSAAAAAAAAAANE! He had so much fun. It was a nice day, no rain, he was full of energy from a boring Saturday, they were an audience. It was like the Perfect Storm of Rocco-Mania. Bella was mortified. He chewed, pulled, climbed, jumped, rolled, air snapped (!!!!) and made sure he was center of attention. Did I mention he was on leash the whole time he was diong this?







He fell off the couch, they laughed, so he did it again. He went behind the husband, jumped on his back, and tried to crawl over his head. Ran across their coffee table knocking everything off. It was just one of those times where you realize the reality of how much control you have over a puppy! At least Bella was her usual wonderful self! And honestly, he was happy and social so I have a hard time tamping that down. (I know-I need to a little!)

It started with him stealing the carrots we brought for the goats! MINE! 









Remember when Snoopy pretended he was a lion, lying in wait?









I saw the moment his herding instinct kicked in!









...And they call it Pygmy Love....








I think she would have gone for a walk with us-she was really into Rocco!








My little lady Bella! If I don't see them, they aren't there...









Bella gets a cheeseburger whenever she goes out because it's stressful for her. In the drive thru...









And we are rewarding you why?!? 

Do not believe her. This is how I acted the whole time. Just this dignified. 


















A puppy-what was I thinking!


----------



## pupresq

> Quote: I get all choked up thinking of a world without Leetle Friends.


I think we all do! 

Love the penalty kick shot!









Oh Rocco... doing your part to make sure new dog owners know EXACTLY what they're getting into with puppies. Doing your part to promote the adoption of adult dogs?









I love the pygmies. Their horns look like Leetle Friend ears.


----------



## kshort

I think the IMOM contest turned out great for everyone. Jackson's people obviously wanted him to win really badly also. Tasha reminds me so much of my Jacki - identical in looks and Tasha lives in Colorado! Congrats BDBH and great job "promoting" the leetle friends, Jean!

We had a friend who had a pygmy goat named Marty. Greg thought he looked like Marty Feldman with those rectangular pupils -- thus his name. Marty was soooo smart - he acted just like a dog. Litter trained and lived in a second floor apartment with his dad. Walked up the stairs and right to his door. He was hysterical and I used to love it when Greg would bring him to football games (my hubby and a bunch of friends played competitive recreational football for years). He would bring him on a leash and he would stand there and be such a good boy the entire time!

Love the pics of both of your kids Jean. Sounds like Rocco is quite the entertainer! Kind of hard to get upset with them when they're acting out of joy!


----------



## littledmc17

They won in my book!!


----------



## shilohsmom

This is all such wonderful news. Great job everyone.


----------



## Brightelf

Rocco created more Roccoholics during the home visit-- great job, Rocco! LOL Yes, the goats' horns really do look like Leetle Friends' ears! it sounds like Rocco had a wonderful time being Rocco, while Bella was happy to show off being Miss Manners. Look at her ignoring the goats! Such a good girl, Bella!


----------



## ded37

For those of you who have not had the pleasure of spending time with Rocco in person, he is pure happiness and adorable. He brings a smile to everyone's face (now....Jean will not permit me to hold his leash - hmmmm - wonder why. He really is quite comical. He very much reminds me of a leetler version of my Vako:










Nothing but pure joy and silliness. Adores everyone, can be goofy (he is obsessed with playing soccer with firelogs, boulders etc, he will settle for a real ball), can run into an occasional wall when too excited, cannot stay on four feet no matter how much we work on that....

Jean, you really are lucky to have leetle Rocco and vice versa.


----------



## GSDTrain

Got an update from Sophia's adopters and she is doing great! I guess she has turned into quite the little devil-eating socks, shoes, etc!! They love her to death.

Here are some pics they sent of her. Some are recent and some are not.

Enjoy!


From this:











To this!!


----------



## sunnygirl272

> Originally Posted By: pupresq .....Love the penalty kick shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Rocco... doing your part to make sure new dog owners know EXACTLY what they're getting into with puppies. Doing your part to promote the adoption of adult dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pygmies. Their horns look like Leetle Friend ears.


Ditto ditto ditto...
And...Halle is J to the E to the A to the LOUS!!!


----------



## Mary Jane

You all know that I don't know anything about dog breeding-but looking at Sophia I wonder if the Leetle Friends litter had more than one father.



> Originally Posted By: GSDTrain


Of course, each one is perfect in his/her own way.

MJ


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Look at baby Sophia!!!! She looks leetle too! She definitely looks GSD, but...also pygmy like her siblings! A new breed...like the teacup Aussies or whatever they are! My gosh she's beautiful. I wonder how tall they will be in terms of agility...would they be in with the border collies? 

Mary Jane-I am thinking two or three dads? And who were those masked men? I wonder if that's why mom and pups got turned in? But why turn in mom, she didn't do anything wrong...

Yes, Rocco is boosting adult dog adoptions! We are making "I survived Rocco" shirts for home visits. And Bella will get one that says "I went on a home visit with Rocco and all I got was this lousy t-shirt". 

MARTY FELDMAN!!!!!







YES! Wow, that is weird. 

The IMOM contest was great, I am so happy that if they couldn't win, that it worked out this way. They are the first of the non-winners.







I am going to get a calendar for the vet office. And the fact that you all think they are the winners is just as important. 

Bella, yes, being a good girl ignoring the goats. Herding instinct be darned! 








Oh Vako...I think if we could convince Rocco to do it, a side by side picture with Vako would be really cool. He is beautiful-his eyes are wonderful. 

Here are some up close and personal shots of Rocco and a couple with Mariele. His new BFF. It's weird to watch puppies with her-first they are afraid-what is wrong with her? Then they think cool, a puppy. Then she goes to correct them and they get ticked-who does that puppy think she is correcting me! Then they don't like her and avoid her. Then as they age they get the idea, she's a dog-puppy and that it is very, very cool to be one of those and that everyone else loves her, and that a big rule is to always let Mariele win because she has a lifetime puppy permit. 

SMOOCH!









You have cute little feetsies with elf fringies on them...and they smell like popcorn...









Hello Sunshine!









I got a ball...









And cute leetle feetsies too...









I hope no one is looking at my ball. It's an elephant. 









I think if I hide it...









NO wait! Look at me! I have an elephant!









Can't....hold.....head.....up...elephant....tooo....









....heavy....


----------



## littledmc17

OMG He is too cute and love the captions!!

Sophie a devil never looks like an angel to me!!


----------



## LukesMom

I so love leetle Rocco, and he is "manly" enough to play with a pink elephant. How cute are those pictures...


----------



## pupresq

Is that elephant a Cuz or some other species of rubber squeaky? I've got some furry friends here who would like to know. They're all about adding anything new to the Cuz collection. So far our most exotic Cuz is a chicken.

Great pictures, as always. Rocco is developing an absolutely GORGEOUS coat.


----------



## GSDTrain

cute rocco pics!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

She does look like an angel. I agree! 

His coat is nice. He makes me pet him all the time. The other day I came home from a meeting and let him out for potties. He got on the deck bench next to me and sat in a begging position with his front paws on my shoulder-just as close as he could get. 

He loves that pink elephant and yes, it is a Cuz toy. I don't know why I keep buying them. I always say well, I won't let Anna have it, then I feel bad and let her have it. And she waits until I am not paying attention and de-squeaks it! Then it rattles. So it's my fault, but still! He looks so cute running around with the pink ball. Even better is when he and Bruno both want it-they run like it's the only broken down cuz in the yard. You can see they are passing one by to get to the pink one!


----------



## Daisy1986

He is adorable with his pink cuz! 

Shadow has a green one, I noticed he squeaks it over and over when I am on the phone.









He and Bruno are funny, they want what they want when they want it! (The one the other has!)


----------



## Daisy1986

What am I the thread killer?....








It has been 5 days! YIKES.....

Where is Rocco? Tried to join the blog, did not work to post a very important ques for him! 

Hope all is well with Rocco, his pink cuz and the pack!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

SORRY! Work interfering a little with Rocco's photos! We did see sister Rosa on Sunday but at Petsmart so no pics because Rocco gets all worked up over the other dogs and I can only concentrate on that. But he was so happy to see Rosa!!!! He at first was nervous-oh no-dog (she was on the ground playing with a Pom-she's so good) and then he was like hey...is that ROSA!?! What's she doing here! I got him the blue football type cuz for being a good-ish boy there. 

He first wants to say that even tho he was born in Georgia, he is going to be rootin' for them Yankees tonight! 

Here he is-he IS getting big isn't he?
















She's goofy...









(it is really hard to take pictures of him before supper, when he's wearing clothes!) 

Will be back with his pumpkin pics soon-I can't figure out the blog either Daisy!









Took longer than I thought!!!

Did she just call me Pumpkin Head? 









I get to choose! Eeny meeny 









Miney...









MO!









Well, guess we have to take that one huh? Time to pay for the pumpkin, Rocco!









I got to pick out our pumkin!









Wait til the other dogs see it!


----------



## dd

He is very handsome! And spoiled, too, I see!


----------



## ded37

OMG OMG

Happy silly boy, who brings a smile to all our faces!!


----------



## Mary Jane

Oh boy-a <span style="color: #FF0000">closeup</span>!


> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


I tried to consult Dear Rocco on his blog on a personal matter and then discovered I have to reveal yet more personal information to some anonymous Googler. Maybe later....

Luckily for us, everyday provides a great photo-op for Jean and Rocco-thank you.

MJ


----------



## vjt555

I missed him! Such a cherub..!


----------



## shilohsmom

Oh my gosh, these are such priceless pictures!!!!! toooooo cute.... I just love to see how he's grown. I love the baseball jersey too!!


----------



## Brightelf

Rocco noshin' a pumpkin stem-- too dear!







I love the Mariele pics with him. The "Hello Sunshine" is adorable of him! LOL Rocco in his game jersey is perfect!!







Rocco is such a mood-lifter. Anti-depressant with fur!

And, a broken-down Cuz out in the yard? Is it up on blocks?









I love the size of The Leetles! I often wonder if there's Sheltie in the mix somewhere-- those perky ears and lovely coats!

Rocco makes my day. He is such an "upper!" Jean, thank you so very much for posting these for us Roccoholics!


----------



## Samba

What is more fun than puppies? The Rocco puppy is!

He just gets better all the time. I hope he writes his memoirs someday.


----------



## littledmc17

I haven't seen the updates but OMG Rocco looks like he is huge!

I just love his face want to squish him


----------



## selzer

Ummm, Roccoholics need a fix..... 

Where's Rocco???

Do we need an APB?


----------



## shilohsmom

I'm in need of a Rocco fix too!!!


----------



## Brightelf

I'm gettin' the shakes! I'm "Rocco-seeking!"


----------



## vjt555

A leetle reminder....


----------



## shilohsmom

I just realized where Rocco and Jean are....remember Rocco rooting for the Yankies???? Yes, an AHA moment!!!! No doubt Rocco is STILL out celebrating....maybe he overdid it a little with the bone marrow treats and its come back to haunt him today....whatever you do guys, don't mention the CUZ right now....he'll be in no condition to hear that word and especially not that SQUEEK!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

YES! It's all because of the Yankees!

Busy week here-sorry for no pics! Rocco still got to go on a date with Mariele, to see Kyah (tho he didn't get to see her long) at her spay, go to a meeting with me and get food for everyone, and have another Friday date with Mariele. Today we were going to go to the BDBH Meet/Greet, but long drive, tired person, and puppy having problems dealing with 2 dogs on Thursday so I don't want to put him into a bigger mess o' dogs today. I think we'll go somewhere nice and quiet for a good walk. 

Then Monday he is going to get evaluated for a BRATS class (4 dogs only) to help get through this other dog thing he has, and also to help me work on his impulse control. Did I mention he was on the dining room table? Yeah...not the counter though so that's an improvement! He's so happy! 

We are also trying to get an appointment with another trainer to get an idea of why he has problems with other dogs (other than his trusted pack friends). My guess is fear but I'd like to know for sure and then get some tools to work on it because like...Ilsa would eat a dog if it came in her space, but she doesn't put on a show (she's sly...come into my web...) so that I know how to deal with.







Each dog has something new to teach us! 

I do think Sheltie could be in there-they are pretty energetic right. Or some Northern breed for the energy? Keeshond, Elkhound? I know I am older than when I first got Kramer, and he was past puppyhood, but this little guy is...zoomie! So funny-I take him somewhere and think, oh, he'll pass out when we get home...but the ride home I can hear his little batteries recharging and he needs to play when we get back. 

He, Mariele and I dropped off some stuff for work yesterday afternoon then headed out for a walk. I had delusions of grand pictures because of the location and time, forgetting that Rocco is a moving target at best! Oh well! 

Oh my gosh, lady, are you nuts! Don't tie him to me! She's trying to kill me...









Oh, yeah...great. No distractions here...









Uh, yeah....um...get in the water and if you want pictures of my face...









Birds!









I think I am sitting on a bird poop. 









Looks serene doesn't it? Once he figured out that was water, he kept trying to get in and Mariele was hating him for dragging her anywhere near it. So that was a brief moment where someone was getting into their car above...



























As good as I could get for Rocco portraits!









He weighs about 45# now and is not too tall. 









Not the background with the matching weeds behind him that I wanted but beggars can't be chosers!









Thanks for looking-sorry for the delay!


----------



## Daisy1986

Sounds like he is wearing you out!! 

Gorgeous pics, even though you had a zoomie subject. My 7 yr old was behind me looking too, he said of the geese pic, whoa, that is a good shot! 

He likes Mariele's sense of humor too!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

He is! But it's good for me, and the pack (with some







from the cats). Right now we are outside and it is gorgeous out. So my helpers will tire him out, let him rest and then an outing. And hopefully one more play session. So about three hours should do it! I am just refereeing as needed right now.









Thanks to your son-and tell him Mariele says thanks too. Rocco thinks she's a hot tamale.


----------



## shilohsmom

Rocco is just sooooo cute. Just look at him with his little girlfriend...too cute. Gosh, he really is growing up. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Mary Jane

Jean,

With all that you juggle, I can only applaud taking the time to update us here. 

I tried the Roccoholics Anonymous 400 step program for sobriety but I flunked. When I called for support, everybody was doing what I was doing-cooing at your bouncing boy.

Thank you for the update-it brightens any day.

MJ


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

He is growing up-he is now 47 pounds! 

Thanks, Mary Jane. I am glad you flunked out though!

Monday he got evaluated for a BRATS class and passed, but I saw his anxiety in that environment and decided yeah, he would probably focus and do okay, but probably would be in survival mode. OR I could do systematic desensitization and really get long lasting results. Plus I have some work stuff coming up on those class nights...easy choice!

On Tuesday he went to the vet to get his new weight, peed on both sides of the reception area, and even a little on me (but thankfully not on any products) got hugs and kisses from everyone anyway, and knocked some hairball laxative stuff off the shelves. We hadn't been there since early October and they were going to call and check on us!









THEN he went to a meeting with me-which we had outside because I had dog pee on my leg...







. He took the papers we were meeting about out of the lady's hand and threw them on the ground. She laughed so hard that he knew what was between him and our total attention. Then we went for a little walk and to a dog friendly office where he made some more ladies laugh. And he got Girl Scout Cookies. As an afterthought, I was offered one...

Today was beautiful but we just stayed home and enjoyed the day! What we lack in frequency of photos we will try to make up in volume tonight! Oh-the guess on Tuesday was that he is mixed with Border Collie. That was after he got in their office visitor chairs...

What's shakin' everyone? 









I spent a lot of time today with my very first friend (other than my sisters). Her name is Ilsa and I love her. Some people want to know if she's a Golden Retriever mix. 









But you can see here...she's making her Chow face! I still love her. 









I love Bella too though. Here I am showing her I have a cuz too. That did not make her happy. 









She gave me a big talking to. Good for me that Ilsa had my back. 









Yes, I know little dinosaur, she is verrrrrry bossy. 









Bet she can't do this-take her cuz for a walk on an invisible leash!









Enough of that nonsense. Time to play with Ilsa. Hey Ilsa, guess who?









HAAAAAA! Gotcha did you guess it was me?









Okay, no need to taste test!









She thinks I'm adorable. 









I mean, come on...look at me!









Ilsa, Ilsa, Ilsa, Ilsa, Ilsa...









Seriously, Ilsa, Ilsa, Ilsa...









I got her to pose with me!









Bruno keeps waiting for the neighbor to leave so he can bark, but Ilsa, she sticks with me...









It's because I'm adorable...









We even played Twister! 









Oh yeah...she digs me...









Thanks for looking!


----------



## selzer

Oh my, I was LOOKING for this tonight! These were great. 

Why all the piddling in the vet's office????

Seriously Ilsa -- he is adorable.


----------



## gsdlove212

OMG ROCCO PICS!!!!!!!!!!!! Jean he looks absolutely gorgeously adorable! He looks so soft and floofy! I jsut wanna kiss him on the schnozzle! I think he needs to come for a visit to the Texas Coast


----------



## LukesMom

I love Rocco, he is sooo cute. If you changed his coloring to gold he would look related to his beloved Ilsa. They kind of have the same face and ear set. Great pictures.


----------



## JenM66

They're great! He's not so leetle any more - really turning into a beeg boy! I love it!! And Ilsa....they are best buds - wonderful pictures of them together!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Rocco's looking great.







He really does look sheltie like. They are very high energy and mischievous. He was always eating the strangest things when he got stressed out. And they're a herding breed! The one I lived with was quite reactive but responded well to training. 

Rafi's still running circles around me at age 3 (he literally runs circles around me when he's off leash) so buckle your seatbelt Jean, it might be a long and exciting ride with Mr. Rocco.


----------



## littledmc17

OMG I just love Rocco!!
I can't believe I missed these!!!


----------



## Daisy1986

Wow, he is starting to make me think Beautiful!! Instead of cute! 

He is just going up to be the gorgeous doggie, we knew he would be!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Whew! Back again! Rocco was piddling at the vet partly because he was so excited to see his laaadies and partly because I forgot to let him out before we went. We had just come in, but sometimes when he's playing he forgets to potty. 

He would totally be up for a long road trip. Though I'd have to bring pee pads or something so he would be able to potty in a strange place...

He and Ilsa do look a lot alike. Mario and Rocco are the babies she has raised. She loves puppies. Mario doesn't look like her, but she's like those ducks who raise kittens...








They really are best buddies and she is so good to them. It's like a totally different side to her and just very cool. 

Great news on the Sheltie information.














Oy vay! Yes, he seems to have so much incredible energy, but I do have to say he does tire out, I think he rebounds from that fast. 

Yes, Dawn-Rocco was worried you were mad at him! Kelly, my worry was that Rocco would be the cute child star all grown up and kind of...huh, didn't think they'd look like that...

Hey guys! Today I delivered the IMOM calendar to the vet office (thanks everyone here for the help) so they could enjoy me (I am Mr. March with my sister Ms. March). I got lots of belly rubs and then we went to look at cows, pics of that another time...not sure why I am supposed to like cows...









When we were done, I got to play with my friends! What, are you guys with the CIA, you're foot boarding me! 









Here I am with my hot tamale, Mariele. I must have been wearing my Axe because she was diggin' me!









SAFE! 









Oh it's on Anna!









Man, she's got some moves!









Yeah, find me in there-it might not look it, but I'm winning!









I can take on 4 other dogs and no sweat! Well, dogs don't really sweat, but anyhoooo...









Excuse me, pardon me, puppy coming through...









I'll match your craaaaaaazy eyes and raise you beeg teeth!









You'll never catch me, I'm the gingerbread man!









That was fun. I don't want to go in yet...









Oh, yikes, yes, Bruno, I will go in!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## selzer

Rocco is a Jeckle and Hyde. Not sure I, well, I, uh, think of him as this fuzzy leetle romantic pupster, and then those warewolf teeth come out. I mean in "Puppy coming through" he resembles Calvin (Calvin and Hobbs) doing his dinasour impersonation. LOL. 

Great pictures.


----------



## Brightelf

Jean, your captions are hilarious! Roccoholics gets their fix! I see Ilsa, complete with her portable 'tude! Look at Anna launch! Marielle looks baby-r and baby-r (as if that's a word).. such a cutiepie she is! Rocco is so stocky now, and his ears are so strong! He is quite the looker. I love Rocco! Jean, you are wonderful for posting for us Roccoholics!


----------



## Daisy1986

More pics? How exciting!!! 

No Jean, he is growing up gorgeous, not awkward (child star) at all! It has been amazing to watch! Thanks so much for sharing. 

Does the pack gang up on him? I know they are playing. But sometimes (I only have 4), but 2 of mine will gang up on one. Usally the dominant one. He is dominant? 

Good to see them all playing together!


----------



## selzer

In the picture, "I'll match your crazy eyes..." look at the other two dogs, almost dumfounded that sweet Leetle Rocco has those gigundo chompers, like, "hey wow, check those out!!!"


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


Awwww, c'mon, that is the face of an angel.







Just look at those eyes and that smile.


----------



## littledmc17

yup Rocco is innocent of all wrong doing!!!
He is too cute for words

and the captions OMG almost spit my coffee out all over computer


----------



## Mary Jane

Anna, the Wolfish one-stunning girl!


JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> /quote]
> 
> (Jean, please don't tell Rocco I looked at the other Packistanis on his thread)
> 
> MJ


----------



## kshort

Mario...









What great pics and what a fun pack! I'll bet Rocco has been really good for them. Nothing like a puppy to stir things up. Beautiful pups Jean - every single one of them - and such personalities they all have!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

YES, he totally looks like Calvin as a dinosaur! And Ava and Ilsa do look SHOCKED, just SHOCKED at his teeth.









I can't believe there are still Roccoholics after all this time! Patti-Mariele is baby-er! And Roccoholics who insist on his innocence-even better! 

The pack does sometimes gang up on him, but he seems to want them to. If they get too rough I call them off. (lol-of course-can you see me sitting there...you made your bed...)

They take turns, Bella, Mario, Ilsa are all up for being ganged up on but not always. Ava, Mariele are the ones who like to gang up but don't want to be the target-Ava is a nut-she will level someone. Bruno tends to sit and watch for the neighbors in any direction...and then bark if he sees or hears anything. Anna will gang up but always politely so and looks at me to make sure it's okay. I have to say...Anna is beyond amazing. But Rocco constantly is








at everyone and if it weren't for him, I think they'd look more like a field of cows than a happy, playful group!

Mary Jane and Kris-I would never tell Rocco! Those two do appreciate the recognition.









So the other day I only had camera pics of Rocco at the cemetery so we went back today. This is a great place to take a dog who is not wanting to see other dogs (though we did find 2 poops indicating someone else had been there with a dog), it's got some nice paths, and it was one of Kramer's favorite places because he could see the cows. 

Uhhh...yah...I think I can smell the cows...









Not under here...









Oh...that one's a little close. Can we back away a little?









Much better!









Or wait...here I am, on high, ruler over all the cows! 









I think I'm allergic to cows...not sure why that other dog liked cows...









She didn't tell you-she let me run on a long lead today! WOOO! 









Not cool. You tied me to the fence for a picture? Come back!









See, I'll pose without being forceably restrained.


























(I photoshopped this because it was dark)









Ahhhhwwoooooooooooo! I'm a wolf! On a mountain ridge. In a cemetery. With a long line. Okayyyyyy... Not so wolfy. 









We played where's Rocco where I would hide in the weeds and she would call me and I would come out so fast...she couldn't get a picture of it. 









Look at me stay! Not my favorite little trick she teaches me. 









Oh no! I got a burdock! I'm down! I'm down!









She thinks she got it all, but I'm not sure...









Well, except for the searing pain of burdock removal, and the giant animals staring at me, this was fun!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Daisy1986

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> The pack does sometimes gang up on him, but he seems to want them to. If they get too rough I call them off. (lol-of course-can you see me sitting there...you made your bed...)
> 
> They take turns, Bella, Mario, Ilsa are all up for being ganged up on but not always. Ava, Mariele are the ones who like to gang up but don't want to be the target-Ava is a nut-she will level someone. Bruno tends to sit and watch for the neighbors in any direction...and then bark if he sees or hears anything. Anna will gang up but always politely so and looks at me to make sure it's okay. I have to say...Anna is beyond amazing. But Rocco constantly is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at everyone and if it weren't for him, I think they'd look more like a field of cows than a happy, playful group!
> 
> 
> and it was one of Kramer's favorite places because he could see the cows.
> 
> Uhhh...yah...I think I can smell the cows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not cool. You tied me to the fence for a picture? Come back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I just love the pack mentality talk! It would be dreamy to observe them myself someday!! Very interesting stuff. 

Love these 3 pics!! The first hilarous! 

The second, pretty much haunting...it is like I just saw a pic of Kramer like this yesterday...wow, I really see it now!! 

The last is just beautiful. As usual I love them all, just cannot get enough!! I was just grinning from ear to ear the whole time! You still make me happy Rocco!!


----------



## Brightelf

GAAAHHH!!! I jus' wanna HUG heem and SQUEEZE heem an' call heem George! Call heem GEORGE!!







That last pic.. so winsome! Jean, this is proof that Rocco is getting cuter! Seriously, look how rich and vibrant-hued his floofy-fuzzicled coat has become, with Ilsa-like swishy skirts.. okay, he's a boy, so, dashing baggy pirate trousers.. and that plumey tail! His expressions look so very soft. Is he gentle when he kisses? Rocco fans wanna know!







GREAT job with the pics and very funny, inventive captions as usual. No wonder we've become a posse of Roccoholics! He gets cuter, Jean!


----------



## JenM66

He's just so handsome! Something regal about him (channeling the King again?!!). He's got very serious eyes, mixed into that precious still-a-puppy face and slightly shelty ears/head and he's just a mix of magnificent!!







Any sister pictures lately??


----------



## vjt555

Turning into a fine young dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Hi! We were going to try to see Rosa with Ziggy but it probably won't work out. I am sure her people will send pictures soon and I will post them. 

He is such a good boy - even when he's "bad" he's very good. I took him for a ride the other night to see people at dark walking around outside of stores and he did well after a few early woofs. We went through the Tim Horton's drive thru to get a treat and the girls did 2 things that are dangerous. 1. They squealed. 2. They gave him donut holes. Dangerous because Rocco decided he needed to get in there with those girls, and those donuts, and tried to climb in the window of the drive thru (I had him out of his crate so he could see the people in the dark)! I am sure the people behind me were happy to see a dog trying to get in the window, and the girls getting their hands kissed (did they wash their hands-eh...who knows)! 

I just put a card in my camera last night and the old pictures on it were the ones you talked about of Kramer in the cemetery. It was really weird and I guess I just can't erase them. 

After Rocco's initial pounce on you and rough kisses, he is very gentle and will stay with you until you can pet him no more. 2-3 hours? Last night he let me vacuum him...for quite a while! I was "tasering" him with it. Take it off, and he'd jump up, crazy, waiting for more, so I'd put the brush back on him and he'd fall to the ground, so happy for the deep cleaning! 

This is, I think, the first picture I have of the Little It'ly boys playing together, Mario, Bruno, Rocco...









And it's been muddy and yucky and kind of boring lately so when he saw I'd bought the cats something new, he wanted to test it out for them. I wasn't expecting that...so had to grab the camera fast! 

Can't get the ball out! What kind of toy is this? OoOH! The ball spins around when I hit it! YES! 









I'll get this paper off for you. 









And tear it up. You can't get help like this everywhere. 









OOOOH! A scratching pad! Just what I needed! (and he was digging so hard I had to take the toy away - that boy ain't quite right but we love him!)









Finally, thanks to all the Roccoholics!


----------



## Amaruq

Jean I totally understand about the pictures on the memory card. I have been back to using only my 1 GB card as BOTH of my 2 GB cards have KC and Rayne's birthday and herding pictures on them. I can't bring myself to delete them. 

I might have to get that kitty toy for baby Krazy KZ (yeah her first, well second nickname has been determined, first was Orange Krush) and Jethro. I bet it would keep them occupied for HOURS!

Love the picture of the boyz playing..... Jethro peeks over and sees potential Frat Bros playing a rousing game of keepaway.


----------



## vjt555

Need to look at these pictures tonight. Beautiful.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Yeah, I mean, I know I have the pictures on the computer...but it seems wrong to delete them.







Weird. Glad it's not just me!

I think Krazy KZ would LOVE a ball in the track kitty toy! If Rocco hadn't started ripping the scratcher part out (and there are kinds without it) he could have kept playing with it. 

I have a special treat! ROSA PICTURES!!!! 

Over the holidays, Rosa began her piano lessons...









Very tiring!









As you can see, she's not very affectionate...









This series cracked me up. I am going to include the captions that her people sent. 

OMGOMGNEWPERSONOMG!!!!!!!!









OMGOMGYOU'RESTILLHEEEEEEERE!!!!!!!









OMGOMGLOOKWHOISSTILLHERE!!!!!!









The cute boy in the background is her non-biological brother







Niko. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## JenM66

Oh Rosa....you crack me up!!! And Rocco -







what more can you say?!!!


----------



## gsdlove212

Love seeing Rocco in his gorgeousness! And Rosa haha what a hoot!


----------



## LukesMom

Rocco is growing up and is so handsome...he has got to be one of the most photogenic and expressive dogs. I love Rocco.


----------



## Daisy1986

Love the boys playing together!!









It is SOO OK, not to erase them.









Cool Rosa pictures....what a wonderful life she has, as people greeter, I bet her family really likes that!







She is just as beautiful as ever! Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving..Rocco, and Jean and her pack too!


----------



## vjt555

Love the captions.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Yes, Rosa's family reads this board so feel free to tell them how cute that little girl is. She's gotten darker. So gorgeous. Very lucky that Rosa. 

Rocco is really expressive. The other night he was working on sit up and beg and got all tippy and flopped over so I laughed...the look he gave me...I apologized.









Speaking of expressive...

I don't wanna go see no stupid Santa Claus. 









Rocco...look at Ava...see how good she is in the store with the other dogs?









And with Santa...









But the positive peer pressure wasn't enough and so Rocco sat in the car until there was an opening...no other dogs waiting to see Santa...so in we ran...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I don't wanna see Santa!









Long day Santa?









Santa threatened me! I swear it!









Okay, Santa, yeah, my wish, is to get out of here alive...did you see those Yorkies coming in?!?!









Please...stop...choking...me...









He was very happy to get home and play with his buddies! Hoping by next year, he will be cool with it all.


----------



## selzer

Please.... stop.... choking.... me

That one, look how evil that Santa looks!!!!

Poor Rocco, the holiday stress has already gotten to him. 

He is as always cuter than a bug in a rug -- never did quite understand that cliche, but what I wanted to write would've been censored anyway.


----------



## onyx'girl

Jean, You are a treasure, Rocco and is leetle friends are so lucky to have you in their lives! I think Niko has a leetle texas longhorn in his background...








Santa is just getting started, and he already looks like he needs a break!








Rocco used a lot of self control while posing with him!


----------



## Brightelf

Aaaahh!! Rocco and Santa pics! I am telling you, Rocco is just getting more and more adorable! He looks not so thrilled with the whole Santa thaang! May next year be more fun for him. He IS unbelievably adorable, though-- and the pics showcase his cuteness even if he's more of a visit-the-cows kinda guy! WE LOVE ROCCO! Santa pics with Rocco, well, rock!!







Rocco snuggled back against Santa.. his coat colors so vibrant now... sighhhh...









PS-- Good girl, Ava-- so pretty posing!


----------



## selzer

Did Santa KILL Rocco??? Did Rocco KILL Santa???

Where is Rocco????

It has been days, nearly a week with no Rocco pictures!!!!

Where is that MOB picture??? The one with the torches? 

Rocccooooooo!!!!!! 

Was Ziggy too much for Rocco???


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I will be back on later to post pics of our leetleness-had a bug here and a very long week of having 1-3 dogs getting up at different times in the night to potty. So I am a little







Thankfully negative fecals and two doses of flagyl and already things are better-it was a weird bug. We just played for an hour and now we can nap. Sweet little Rocco is in his bed (not enough control to nap out of it) with Mario on a dog bed right next to him. I really do







my pack.


----------



## shilohsmom

Rocco is just sooooo cute and I'm loving the captions!!!! Ava looks wonderful. I really love the pic of her looking up at Santa!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Ava is hilarious. In public she is SO Nellie Olsen, goody two shoes, then at home, she is such an instigator. Let me tell ya, my mixes keep me on my toes. 

Jane-too nice-thanks-I am lucky, and yes, Niko was looking long-horn there! HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

I think Rocco's coat is pretty too-you will see in the pictures below that there is an area that needs brushing on his coat-around his neck, that is where he likes to grab the brush and try to run off. We have progressed to him liking brushing a lot, but that part of him...he gets goofy. 

Without further babble, Rocco's second encounter with snow, more this time (a couple of days ago) than the first. Seeing him in the snow makes me think Northern breed mix...huh...Border Collie, Shelter-lol-whoops-Sheltie, Elkhound...GSD...

Up in the night for potties...

When do we get more?









I am a Snow Devil snow vaccuum! 









Then in the daytime...

Is this it?









Balls of snow? This is the best day ever!









And time for Rocco to pose...









WHAT was this?!?!







I mean, a silent howl? What?









We almost done so I can go play?


----------



## sunnygirl272

He is BREATHTAKINGLY awesome!!


----------



## Brightelf

CUTESNESS overload!!!! Jean, his coat is fabulous, and he is broadening nicely. His eyes are getting just a hint of more seriousness to their usual puppy sillies! Oh he has dreamy picment and floofocity to his coat! His dark mask and rich reds in his coat are stunning. I adore the one of him jumping, eyes expectant of the snowball! He is GORGEOUS!! Leetles rock!! You made my day, Jean-- Thank you!!


----------



## Daisy1986

I love the silent howl picture!







He is so pretty. 

The Santa is choking me picture!







That's hilarous! Reminds me of some of my boys first visits with Santa!


----------



## selzer

He is so beatiful, and I love the captions -- snow devil vaccume, LOL!!!

Thanks for my Rocco fix, I can go a day or two more now.


----------



## JenM66

Roccolicious snow nose.....can it get any better than that??!!! I don't think so.....


----------



## GSDTrain

great pics


----------



## sunnygirl272

His silent howl is like Maxine's silent meow!!

(Maxine, the grey cat in Ziggy's thread, will do a soundless meow sometimes. She's always done it. I mean, she can meow, with sound also.)


----------



## vjt555

Looking forward to seeing snow after the heat here.


----------



## Mary Jane

sweetness overload!!!!!


> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


no need for sugar in my Rocco cocoa...

Thank you,
mj


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Rocco sometimes acts like a rambunctious little boy! He really is hilarious. When he runs in the house he sounds like a 3 year old boy - how they pound their feet hard when they run. 

Maybe he learned the silent howl from Maxine-it does kind of freak him out when she does it. I am glad he supplies your sugar for the day!

I was going to wait to do his special Christmas pic for some more snow, but...decided to just get it done with. I'll probably cut the background out so these are just the pics, no playing around with them yet. 

Getting used to the giant bow, what a good puppy...









Guys! I'm in here!









He of course loved getting in and out of the box. My mother was holding him on a leash so he didn't grab the box and try to run off, which he did do as soon as the leash came off. 

I can see me!









What's a guy gotta do to get a drink around here?









Getting there...









She wanted me to look her way...but she didn't have the treats!









It's between these 2:









and 









And he was really good with the new stuff-new bow, sitting in a box, standing in a box and getting in and out of the box. All was well until I tried to watch the dog show on tv...how could he even tell a Kerry Blue Terrier was a dog?!?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## GSDTrain

great pics! I think i like the 2nd the best!


----------



## selzer

The first picture is adorbable. The second made me laugh out loud. OUt of the last two, I would pick the last one. He looks more smilely. 

He is such a ham.


----------



## littledmc17

2nd definately


----------



## Myamom

#1 is beautiful (I think it would be great as a black and white with just the bow in color) , #2 is hysterical...and out of the last 2...I like the last one better.


----------



## Katerlena

I don't get too post too often but do pop in to get a regular Rocco fix--love his Holiday pics!!


----------



## Rügen

that last one in the box is freaking cute, it's a 10 on the Rocco-dorable scale!


----------



## kearanentalo

gorgeous photos! What fun you must have had taking them! Nuthin better than a camera and a great dog together!


----------



## Daisy1986

I like the very first one, with just the bow! It made me gooooo AHHHHH!









I also like the one with the caption "getting there" the way he has his paw, to cute!! 

Out of the two the second one. You are so adventous with the props! Maybe I should try that! Inspiring!


----------



## selzer

That second one -- hey guys I'm in here -- I came back to visit it. 

I can see me -- not sure how I missed that one. 

So are you going to design Christmas cards??? Rocco Christmas cards would be really cool. 

ETA: Rocco should have his whole line of American Greetings. I mean he could be MR. Hallmark. If you could put 10% of profits to Rescue, he would really be a hit.


----------



## vjt555

Great photos!


----------



## LukesMom

I would love to have a Rocco-in-the-box.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Rocco in the Box!







I am going to use the 2nd-thank you! I got pics of the others and am going to try to get all the dogs on one card. I don't bother the cats with Christmas decorations (because they scare me







). 

The one of him peeking out-he stayed like that while I laughed and laughed at him. He smiles with his eyes - like Tyra!

I did have fun with him-he truly is a ham. I wonder - do you just email those companies....because he would certainly pose for greeting cards for me! 

myamom-took a lot of googling but I figured it out!









So he's had some real snow now. And he loves it. And it shakes right off his coat. Friday morning...









YAY! 









Holy cow, Mario, he's had a snow overdose! 









Phew! He's becoming a real northern dog now!









Today there was some sun and I didn't have to work so we were out a long time. I have never seen a dog so systematically take the snow balls out of their feet. He will lay down in the kitchen and all around him are these tiny, still formed little foot balls! I will get a picture of him surrounded by them-but here he is working on some outside...









She thinks I am AMAZING!









Mariele, Mariele...that's my toy...Mariele, Mariele...









Anna, Anna, that's my toy...









Anna's nice!









Bella, wanna play? (look at the size difference-she's about 23 inches)









OF COURSE BLURRY! Darn it!









She might not play a lot, but when she does, she wins...









No matter what happens to her head...









And Rocco, working on his poses for the greeting card line...



























My toy! 









Thanks for looking!


----------



## selzer

Rocco is so kool. SNOW OVERDOSE! LOL. 

Love it.


----------



## Mary Jane

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> She thinks I am AMAZING!


and who can disagree?

thanks Jean,
MJ


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Whew, a Leetle Friends sabbatical...

Then I got these pictures from Rosa and her people...so here's Rosa wishing you all...









With her non-biological







brother:









I feel badly that they don't have any toys.

















Is she cute or what? My vet wanted me to keep her.







Her parents read the board...









I LOVE this photo! 









And her leetle brother (45#)....if you look close you can see his breath!









Rocco seeing double!









The silent scream...









Ya know, maybe challenging Bella isn't my best idea...









Didja miss me?









I knew that you did!









PS-those last were pre-frozen ground, can you tell?


----------



## SunCzarina

Rosa is still that cute! Her adopted brother is cute and Rocco well that is a face that would get away with murder here. His little white mustache is adorable.


----------



## Brightelf

I MISSED ROCCO!!!







Oh man is he ever adorably floofy and bouncy and smiley and zesty and zingy! And Miss Rosa, a stunning soft grey Snow Fraggle! Yep, no doubt about it-- she needs more toys!







I see Ilsa's tormenture! YEAH!







Look at graceful Anna.. and Bella's dangerteefs!!


----------



## Daisy1986

Yesss. Just what I needed on a cold night to warm my heart!!! 

Happy New Year to you to Rosa!!


----------



## LukesMom

We always need Rocco and Rosa pictures. Rosa is such a cute little princess and looks so happy. Rocco is just personality plus.


----------



## Samba

Darling as ever!!


----------



## littledmc17

Rosa is still cute as a button 
I must agree with Jenn Rocco would get away with murder and then some at my house
I love him he melts my heart


----------



## shilohsmom

They are just soooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## selzer

Rocco and Rosa!!!!! They are just adorable. 

My puppies are 45 pounds now. Rocco looks bigger than that, but it must be that floofy coat. 

I was having some serious withdrawl.


----------



## aubie

I knew those too little adoralicious puppins would turn into such beautiful dogs!! I'm so glad you shared their fun filled life with us! They always make me smile!!!


----------



## gsdlove212

Be still my heart! OMG Jean, Rocco is a stunner!







He should get into doggy modeling, he is absolutely so expressive and gorgeous! And yes I must agree with the others...Rocco could do no wrong! Rosa is looking great as well. She looks so soft and sweet! I love her coloring and her fraggle-licious expression!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Rosa is such a lucky little girlie. She has the best family. She's about 35# and forever adorable. 

Rocco IS spoiled. I am working on it. But then he does stuff like today, I came home from a meeting and wanted to take him for a ride before the next meeting and so I got him right out to the car, and instead of jumping in, he had to get his petting first. The others (and I would be the same - lol) would just hope in and say Drive, James! But he has to get the hugs and pets. Then he had to sniff the tires...and the floor...THEN he could go for a ride. So ya know...I am trying to not be such a pushover with him! 

He's 45# exactly. I measured him at about (wiggle, wiggle, bite the stick) 20 inches, and then measured his legs







which were 11 inches (about)! Pocket Hercules. 

The snow was great...the melt...not so much. 








I found a little mud hole!









Ignoring you lady...









Maybe I like being a little crusty!









Now my mood triple play...

Sensitive?









Surprised?









Sweet?









Thanks for looking!


----------



## holland

Your pictures are really beautiful


----------



## JenM66

Um, Jean.....he's learned "the look"


----------



## gsdlove212

Oh Jean I jsut LOVE Rocco!







he is one handsome fella! Oh and his expressions! Jeez, I think it would be darn near impossible for everyone not to spoil him!


----------



## Legend14

I haven't seen Rocco in while. My goodness he is growing up as sweet and good looking as ever!


----------



## Mary Jane

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> Rocco IS spoiled. ........ he has to get the hugs and pets.


Yes, Jean but you have to keep this cyber mob placated with vicarious Rocco hugs.

He is so entertaining!

MJ


----------



## selzer

MORE ROCCO Pics!!!!

Even soggy he's a doll. 

How could you NOT spoil him???


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thanks all! Time to share a little Rocco...it makes me feel better to know I am not the only one who would spoil him. He's like a cannonball! He's so much fun, and lately Bruno has been playing with him, which is incredible, because Bruno doesn't play much. He has definitely kept the pack lively and is the spark that was needed. 

Look at me, all shaggy for winter!









Hey, babe, how YOU doin?









Checkin' that Mariele out...she's playin' hard to get...









Are you looking at me? See how cute I am?









How about softening the lens, giving me a romantic look (he actually hit the lens with a pile of snow...yeah...)









I sense her behind me, mon petit chou chou...









YES! I knew she loved me!


----------



## Brightelf

Mariele's caramel-cream cuteness mixed with Rocco's nutmeg-cinnamon-creme floofocity!!







What an adorable pair! That last pic is PERFECT! Oh Jean, he is getting handsomer and handsomer! I can just envision him bounding along and floofs and grins next to your formally attired little EmCee, Bruno!







Long Live Leetle Friends!!







What a day-brightener!! Thanks, Jean!


----------



## gsdlove212

I have to agree with Patti! Definately brightened my day! OMG Rocco is so darned handsome! I jsut wanna hug him and squeeze him and love him and kiss him! Miss Mariele is quite a looker too! Jean you can jsut see how happy they all are! Love your pack! And LOVE the leetle chickenhawk


----------



## LukesMom

Rocco still as cute as ever....will you be my Valentine???


----------



## littledmc17

awe Rocco so handsome and still so adorable


----------



## selzer

Rocco Pics!!!!! 

Rocco and Mariele!!!

How much does the floofball weigh now?

Ya know, I cruise the pic section each night, surfing for a Rocco sighting.

Thanks for the fix.


----------



## vjt555

Lovely. I missed Rocco!!


----------



## DancingCavy

He's matured so much. His Birthday is coming up soon, isn't it!? Hard to believe. I love his floofiness.


----------



## selzer

Where's Rocco and his Leetle friends??? 

It has been FOREVER!!!

We need a Roccogram to get us throught the stressful board change.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Get...me...out...









Poor Rocco! This month I have had so much work to do...he's been imprisoned...

I haven't had a lot of time to take/post pics of him. And that makes him mad. Mean mad...

Don't make me angry Ilsa. You wouldn't like me when I'm angry...









They are almost a year old now! Hard to imagine. Even harder if you had seen him at a meeting I took him to on Thursday - I had to go to meetings all day, so I took him to my evening one because it's one I can take him to. He untied my boots, sat in a chair for part of the meeting (because people laughed), tore the rug a little, played tug with his leash, stole a lady's laptop bag (four foot leash apparently too long) and made piggy snorty noises. :rofl: He is like one adopter called a former foster dog of mine, spazztastic!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> He is like one adopter called a former foster dog of mine, spazztastic!


Jean, he sounds like the cat version of our Neely, i.e. a lot of spunk!

BTW, how have you been feeling?


----------



## wolfstraum

*Good to see Rocco!!!! How is Rosa????*

*Lee*


----------



## Zisso

In the first pic Rocco looks so much like a puppy still, but in the 2nd pic he looks all grown up! It is good to see he is doing so well and keeping up with the rest of his pack


----------



## selzer

Thanks for the Rocco update and picts. I still have a hard time believing the cute little fluffball has evil looking teeth -- you doctored that second photo, right??? 

I absolutely LOVE Ilsa's expression: Eh, we're going to have trouble with this one...


----------



## vjt555

Any piccies......??:gsdbeggin:


----------



## vjt555

Where....is Rocco....??


----------



## rickaz80

Well done!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am bumping this back up because Rocco is in a contest to raise money for IMOM.
http://bissell.promo.eprize.com/mvpcontest/gallery?id=95364
You have to register to vote, but then can vote 1x a day every day. 

IMOM helps people who are really in need raise money to pay for vet emergencies. It has been VERY rough with the economy. IMOM has been around over 12 years and helped over 1800 pets, raising over a million dollars for them. They have given over $7,000 to Rocco's rescue (from the one contest and then about 4,000 for Kyah, also on this board in the rescue stories section, plus the oldies will remember Fresno and Annalise) so this is his chance to give back. www.imom.org is the group. 

But first he has to get to the judging part, in the finals. And to do that he needs to get about 300 votes a day, each day for the 7 days of the contest. 

If anyone can vote, that would be great. 

http://bissell.promo.eprize.com/mvpcontest/gallery?id=95364

Rocco says thanks for helping his friends!


----------



## Good_Karma

Rosa voted for her brother today!!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

His sister and first best friend ever! Thank you Leah - this is so important to me - because of IMOM, I have Annalise.


----------



## Good_Karma

:bump:

IMOM is a really fantastic organization! I'm really hoping Rocco wins, but he needs your help.


----------



## Blazings

I don't have the time right now to read all the 100 pages, but those pictures are AWESOOOME!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Awww, thank you - they were the cutest puppies and really were hilarious together. 

BISSELL'S MVP Photo Contest Shameless plug for a vote. 

Here they are now, all grown up (as much as they will grow anyway):


----------



## selzer

:wub:Rocco AND Rosa together and all grown up!!! Love that picture!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Ah! An original Roccoholic!

For comparison:


----------



## selzer

I think those pups' smiles from day one just captured us.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Rosa is a pretty girl. She has a blue tint to her be interesting to see some new photos of her.  Her bro is shuch a hunk!! Love his ears.


----------



## bruiser

How precious :wub:


----------



## Good_Karma

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Rosa is a pretty girl. She has a blue tint to her be interesting to see some new photos of her.  Her bro is shuch a hunk!! Love his ears.


I will post some recent pictures IF you go vote for Rocco.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Good_Karma said:


> I will post some recent pictures IF you go vote for Rocco.


Yes I will vote for Rocco!


----------



## DharmasMom

I love the pics but sadly I can't vote for Rocco. My vote is committed each day to the dog that VGSR has in the contest- Skeebo. But I would still love to see more pics!!


----------



## Good_Karma

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Yes I will vote for Rocco!


Go here to see more Rosa pics, and don't forget to vote again today!!!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/153262-selzer-rosa.html


----------



## Rosa

It won't let me vote as i'm not in the states 

But they are just beautiful, love the name too


----------



## MikeyMerciless

I love the 4th picture! Huge smile :]


----------



## ShepherdsField

Saw the pictures. Maybe don't have all the background...but beautiful puppies. It was wonderful just watching them grow. Funny how they look so different from Stella. Stella looks pb.


----------



## Good_Karma

Jean and I are pretty convinced that Rocco and Rosa have the same dad, and I think he was a border collie. The third puppy from the litter is so much different, she must have had a different dad.

It's so funny when I see Rocco in person because his facial expressions are EXACTLY the same as Rosa's. They are like the same dog in two bodies, it's weird.

Hopefully since you took the time to check out the pictures, you also took a second to go vote for Rocco.


----------



## Joshlaska

*Awesome Pics*

Thanks for sharing these. Awesome looking dogs!


----------



## momto3k9s

How adorable!!! Thank you for all the work you do for these babies!! :wub:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I just wanted to post this, in this very old thread! 
Woobox Offer Rosa is looking for some votes herself. 
Beautiful picture by Leah!!!


----------



## Shade

Already voted, let's go Rosa!


----------



## selzer

I voted for Rosa too. For a moment I thought maybe you entered Rocco. Then, I would have a dilemma. 

A new rule for the Leetle Friends is they must never enter the same contest. LOL!


----------



## kanar125

It`s my little puppy  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4arxtgnBI9o


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thanks! 

They could never compete against each other. Not even for food - he always let her have his if she wanted it.


----------



## wolfstraum

voted for Rosa and shared it with a comment on FB .....she deserves to win! 

Lee


----------



## Good_Karma

I thought I would come back and update, Rosa didn't win her contest, but the contest people loved her so much they decided to make her the star of her very own book! Thanks so much to everyone who voted for her, I think this prize is even better!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Oh, how cool is that?!!!
Congrats on the book.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Leetle Rosa! :wub: I am so excited!


----------



## Cheyanna

Rosa is a star.


----------



## wolfstraum

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go Rosa!!!!! 

I could NOT believe she did not win the contest....she was the cutest one hands down!!

Luckily they were wise enough to see how special she is and give her a book of her very own!

:congratulations:


Lee


----------



## selzer

The contest was fixed. LOL. The little Muppet-girl -- it is just so fitting for her to have a book made up about her. That's one I would probably buy. (I am a sucker for dog stories, books, and pictures.)


----------

